# Soul Eater RP



## Zorokiller (Oct 18, 2009)

This is the actual RP thread, please abide to the general rules that count for most RP's.

No bad language
No flaming
No godmodding
No OOC
No short-message spamming, make actual posts that will advance your story, so no one-liners.
Listen to the GM, that would be me

OOC and signup in THIS thread.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 19, 2009)

*Shi-ni-shi-ni*
Sieg feels around to try and find his alarm clock, losing his balance and falling out of bed.

"Uah...Is it alrea--" He looks at the clock which says 9:30, while school started a hour ago

"Oh man I have hit snooze like 20 times!!"

Stumbling around packing his bag and putting on his clothes he opens the door-- SMACK!!
Out of the blue a fist hits his face.

"Bastard, you should consider your partner and fullfil your responsibilities!"

Sieg wiping the blood away that streamed from his nose

"S-Sorry Balmung-san! I-I'll do my best as your meister!"

Balmung already walked away in his cool silent fashion, emitting pure awesomeness

"W-Wait for me! Balmung-san!!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 19, 2009)

Blitz wakes up, inshock to see that he is lying in front of Shibusen, "What the hell!?!" he then sees a shirtless Takeo doing pull ups on part of the building, "You wouldn't wake up so I just jogged here with you on my back." 

He drops to the ground, "It was great for my abs!" he flexes, "*Yawn* Wonderful, now go do some push ups or something," Takeo then starts doing exactly that.

"Awesome..." he leans back and then eyes a nearby clock, "Oi! Didn't class start like an hour ago?" Takeo continues his push ups, "Class doesn't come before my morning exercises!" he says in an all knowing voice, "Of course..." he says, falling back onto the ground.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 19, 2009)

Sieg reached the plaza before Shibusen.

"..*huff*..*huff*..So..Balmung has already gone inside?"
Sieg runs off but in the hurry doesn't notice Takeo doing his ground exercises and trips over him.

"Ah! M-My apologies! Please forgive me Jouda-san!"

Balmung looks from outside the window from second floor and facepalms
"Ugh...Why am I partnered with that fool..."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 19, 2009)

"WAAAAH~~~~" Kento ran through the streets, He had hit the snooze alarm five times without realizing it... "Damn damn damn damn damn! Risa, That flat chested bimbo! She was supposed to wake me up! i knew it was gonna be bad luck being teamed up with a girl who lacked meat sacks!" He grumbled. "I wish i had a partner with a large chest~" he drooled and began to think of a beautiful blond women in a bikini filled to bursting. "Oh~~ I can touch them!! Ehehehehehee..." He drooled as he let out a creepy smile. 

"UWAAAH!!!" Kento trips over two people, one of whom appears to have tripped over the other. "Damn it! Who's the butt monkey who tripped me!?" He stood up and looked around. "Oh. It's just you guys." He turned his back. "Geez, I thought it was someone worthwhile for a second."


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 19, 2009)

"Ugh..."
Sieg felt his chest, he probably bruised almost everything possible, that was a painful experience.

"I'm terribly sorry Azamaki-san! It won't happen again, hopefully."

He picks up his schoolbag which fell open and several ridicilous caricature drawings of Kento, Riza, Takeo, Blitz and Balmung.

"Uhm..I can explain those...!" He says while he tries to put them away in his bag in shame.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 19, 2009)

Takeo got to his feet, "What the hell! Can't a guy do some work without getting ran over twice!" he stretched when a paper gets blown out of Sieg's school bag and smack him in the face, "Eh?" he takes a look at the caricature of himself.

"My muscles aren't big enough..." he looks at the bulging muscles that make up the majority of the picture, ignoring the small head on the shoulders with the dumb look on it's face, "I demand you redraw this at once..." he says shoving the drawing back in the bag.

He then turned to Kento, "And for you...Your the dumbass that ran into me!" he got closer with a violent tone, "And I'm worth more while than anyone you'll meet in your pathetic life."

Blitz sighs, "Now now kids, calm down now," Takeo's head slowly turns with an angry look on his face, "Your.One.Year.Older.Than.Us. ONE YEAR!" he facepalms, "Shouldn't you kids be in class? I didn't think anyone was as stupid as Takeo to be this late..." he sighs.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 19, 2009)

"OI! I'll have you know i was in the middle of a beautiful dream when my alarm went off! Mountains of breasts all around! It was paradise~" Kento sighed. "Wahahahaha~~~ Bouncy!!" He chuckled, imagining bouncing across the ground. "Ohh~~ beautiful mountains of life~ How i missed you~" In the real world however, he was grabbing onto Risa's chest. "...." He looked up and blinked. "Eh? this isn't a mountain." He squeezed down. "More like... a zit." THWACK!!! 

"I KNEW YOU'D BE SCREWING AROUND! ALL OF YOU ARE LATE FOR CLASS! GET MOVING!" She screamed and adjusted her glasses. "Geez, Someone's time of the-" CRACK!!!!!!! His head was slammed into the ground. "WHAT WAS THAT!?" Kento kneel'd down. "Forgive me... It was wrong to mock your tiny chest-" THWACK!!!! A swift kick to the jaw sent him flying into the air. "ANYONE ELSE HAVE A COMMENT TO MAKE!?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 19, 2009)

*-BEEP, BEEP, BEEP-*

It is now four-thirty in the morning in Death City. The Alarm Clock goes off in William?s room as the door slowly creaks open. A pair of green eyes flash in the small opening of the door as a small giggle can be barely heard. With a soft push the door starts to slowly open as the person on the other side tries their best not to make a sound as the alarm clock stops ringing. 

*BAAAAAM*

The shadowed figure slams the door open causing light to flood the room. As the darkness retreats the figure leaps though the air and lands firmly in the bed with her knees.  ?Time to wake-up William!!? Samantha says in a gleeful tone as she bounces on the bed. But to her surprise William?s bed is empty.  ?Not in there is he Sis?? a quit voice says as Jennifer turns into the doorway.  ?No, he isn?t here.? Samantha replies as an annoyed look crosses her features.   ?I wonder where he is off to so early in the morning.? Samantha says thoughtfully as she placed her right index finger on her lips.  ?I think I know where he may be!? Samantha says with a happy tone as she hops from William?s bed to the floor.  ?Follow me!? she chimes as she walks past Jennifer back into the hallway. Jenifer shrugs her shoulders as she blankly follows behind her older sister.

~Around thirty minutes later~

 ?Well he wasn?t in the shower, the cafeteria or the training area. I know he must be at the school!!? Samantha says confidently and with a firm look as she turns to Jennifer. Looking to the roof of the housing complexes Jennifer?s head tilts.  ?It?s Six in the morning, classes don?t start until eight-thirty Sis.? Jennifer says.  ?Besides, like I tried to tell you twenty minutes ago he?s up there.? Jennifer adds as she points to the roof. Looking to where her sister was pointing Samantha?s jaw drops.  ?What?s he doing up there?? She questions aloud as she regains her composer. Then Stepping forward she shouts,  ?Hey William, what are you doing way up there?!? with a voice loud enough to wake up the rest of the school. Sweat forms on William?s brow as he looks down and sees the Crowhaven sisters. _What are they doing up so early_ William thinks as he stands from his sit. 

Looking around William sighs as he jumps from the roof. Grabbing an nearby lamp post on his way down he goes into a spin and lands with a soft thud by the two.  ?Mornin? Lasses.? William says with a nervous grin as he rubs the back of his head with his left hand.  ?We?ve been looking for you all morning William.? Jennifer says with an almost annoyed tone. William?s whole body freezes as she takes a step forward.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 19, 2009)

_Shibusen_

The day was bright during the opening of Shibusen's current school year. Meister and Weapon alike walked towards the perfectly symmetrical school. 

Except for the one guy who was pirrouteting towards it. 

"KENNY! STOP SPINNING!" yelled a redheaded young woman.

"NO! SPINNING IS A MAN'S PASSION!" The young man proclaimed proudly. 

Annoyed, the redhead charged towards the spinning young man and punched him in the face, knocking him towards Shibusen's door and breaking it.

Before he could even get up, the redhead charges towards him and stomps on his chest. "Listen up! It's the first day of the school year and I want it to go smoothly, you understand!? NO SPINNING! "

"B-but Izumi...spinning is a man's passion!" The young man throws away the redhead with a kung-fu move and stands up. "MANKIND HAS BENEFITED FROM THE GLORIES OF SPINNING, WHETHER IT BE THE WHEEL OR THE PIZZA! IT IS ONLY FITTING THAT WE HONOR THE GREAT ACT OF SPINNING!" He proclaims passionately, fireworks randomly going off in the background. 

"Idiot. Why couldn't Soichiro-kun been my partner instead..." She muttered as she got up.

"Oh yeah, and you forgot to put on your shirt again." THe young man said, pointing at Izumi's rather large bust. It was a miracle her bra hasn't given out yet.

"WHAT? GIMME THAT!" She rips off her friend Kenny's black jacket and puts it on. It only BARELY covers her chest, and even then the jacket served more of a skin-tight suit than a normal jacket.

"Let's just get to class..." Izumi tells Kenny.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 19, 2009)

"Well actually I do..." Takeo starts...

5 Minutes Later...

The group arrives at the classroom, "Sorry teacher, I managed to find them all..." she informs the teacher as they all walk through the room, Kento and Takeo covered in brusies.

"Did you really think that was a good idea..." Blitz asks Takeo as they take a seat, "Shut up..."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 19, 2009)

William dodges to the far left as Jennifer charges in with a left hook. With a playful growl Samantha joins in as she spins in with a left kick. William?s eyes bulge as he back flips. A deep gash scratches across the light post William was beside as he rolls out of the back flip. Sweat pours down the left side of his face as the post bends and falls to the ground.  ?What are ya tryin? t? do, kill meh?? William squeezes out as he barely dodges another swipe from Jennifer. As William spins to a stop Jennifer tilts her head to the left and sticks her tongue out with  a smile as she closes her eyes.  ?We?re just playing with you William.? Samantha chimes in with a smile as she tackles him to the ground with a blindside hug.  ?Ack!!? William yelps as he firmly bounces off the ground with Samantha in toe. It takes the better part of ten minutes, but William finally gets control of the situation.  ?Alright, alright. Tell ya what. Lemme go get ah shower and get ready fer school and we?ll meet in th? cafeteria at seven fer a lil breakfast.? William says with a smile as he turns toward the housing complex.  ?Okay William, we?ll go get ready too." Samantha says.  ?Then we?ll meet you for breakfast. Seven sharp or we?ll pound you!!? Jennifer adds in with a serious yet playful tone. Sweat pours down William?s face,  ?Aye, Seven sharp.? William repeats as he runs off.

~A little before Seven~ 

William arrives at the cafeteria. When he walks in he is greeted by Samantha.  ?Good, you?re here on time.? she says as her sister walks up beside them.  ?Shall we eat?? Samantha ask motioning toward the line.  ?Aye, a wee bit of breakfast may be what th? doctor ordered.? William says as he follows the two toward the line. Breakfast was mostly uneventful. Most of the people that were there was the teachers of the school. William, Jennifer and Samantha kept to themselves as the choose a table in the far corner. Always being the observant one William watched the teachers as  the sisters talked amongst themselves. What they were talking about William couldn?t hear, but it was probably about him. But that wasn?t that unusual they always did that, William was more interested in what the Faculty was doing. He leaned a lot about people just by watching them. Sometimes this wasn?t a good habit around the sisters, and today was no exception. About twenty minutes until first bell Samantha notices that William is watching a rather attractive female teacher. Taking it as him goggling over her, which he wasn?t, she slams a nearby coffee mug over his head.  ?Ack!? he screams for the second time that day as he falls from his seat to the ground. Quickly Samantha is next to William and pulling him to his feet as Jennifer addresses the Teachers that were blankly staring in their direction.  ?Just heading to class!? she says with a pip in her tone as Samantha drug William out the entrance. 

~Ten Minutes Later~

William was fully functional again as he rubbed the small bump on the back of his head. He was just glad that mug was empty. With  a heavy sigh William drops his head as he folds his arms behind his back as the Crowhaven sisters walked on either side. _ I hope this trend doesn?t continue all year_ William thinks as he pulls his head back looking to the sky as he realizes it is only the first day of the school year. Shaking his head they enter the school and go to their assigned class. As usual the girls sandwich William between them as they take their seats. 

~The first hour of Class~    

The first hour was typical for the first day mostly introduction and what not. Usually William was more attentive to the teacher so he chalks it up to the smack with the coffee mug that he notices when several students walk in late.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 19, 2009)

Kenny and Izumi entered the classroom, thankfully without any incident. 

"Oh great. We have characters like THOSE GUYS in this class." Izumi commented, pointing to a pair of bruised students.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 19, 2009)

"Oh great. We have characters like THOSE GUYS in this class." Izumi commented, pointing to a pair of bruised students. "EHHH!!??? WHO YOU TALKING-" Kento had one foot on the desk and was about to continue his rant when he saw who was talking. "Measurements, Off the charts! Body... OFF THE CHARTS! Indeed.. These are what i have been searching for.. the mounds only god could have created! The worlds most perfect sweater fillers!" Kento jumped into the air and kicked off everything but his boxers. "COME TO ME, O MOUNDS GIFTED BY THE GODS~~~"


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 19, 2009)

"Measurements, Off the charts! Body... OFF THE CHARTS! Indeed.. These are what i have been searching for.. the mounds only god could have created! The worlds most perfect sweater fillers!" Kento jumped into the air and kicked off everything but his boxers. "COME TO ME, O MOUNDS GIFTED BY THE GODS~~~" 

Pissed off, Izumi lifted her chair and slammed it on the half-naked young man, breaking it into pieces. 

"STAY AWAY FROM ME, PERVERT!" Izumi yelled. She followed up her initial attack by stomping on his face. "HOW DO YOU LIKE THE VIEW NOW!?"

"Izumi, you forgot to wear your pants too." Kenny added as he sat down, making circular motions on the table with his finger.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 19, 2009)

but his boxers. "COME TO ME, O MOUNDS GIFTED BY THE GODS~~~" 
Pissed off, Izumi lifted her chair and slammed it on the half-naked young man, breaking it into pieces. "STAY AWAY FROM ME, PERVERT!" Izumi yelled. She followed up her initial attack by stomping on his face. "HOW DO YOU LIKE THE VIEW NOW!?""Izumi, you forgot to wear your pants too." Kenny added as he sat down, making circular motions on the table with his finger.

"The gods... smile on me... today..." Kento lifts up his arm and gives the women a thumbs up. "You are very generous to show me such things... oh great goddess of breasts... Would you be.. so kind as to unzip your jacket now?"


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 19, 2009)

THAT'S IT! KENNY, LET'S KICK HIS ASS!" Izumi yelled.

Kenny smiled. "They shall fear the power of SPINNING!" He jumped high into the air, spinning several times before his foot reached the pervert's face. 

"A fight this early in the morning? Don't you think it's a bit inappropriate?" A young man entered the room, smiling confidently. He wore the same uniform as Kenny, but his had a pin that looked like a mask. 

"Good thing I brought an extra pair." A green haired woman said as she followed the young man. She was holding a pair of pants, which she promptly threw at Izumi. "Now hurry up and put that on, fanservice machine, the professor is going to arrive in a few minutes."

Blushing, Izumi put on the pair of pants and went back to her seat. "We'll settle this in sparring." She tells the pervert.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 19, 2009)

"A man's passion for breasts burns deeply from his birth." Kento states in a proud deep manly voice, A flame burning behind him with a flag waving "Manhood" inscribed on it. "It's a deep desire that we can neither resist or betray... We must follow our base instinct and seek out the biggest life giving funbags we can. FOR HOW WILL WE CONTINUE THE SPECIES IF WE RESIST OUR BASER SELVES!?" The fire explodes and he kneels down, holding out a hand at Izumi. "Come... let us make babies...." 

CRACK!!!!!! "How did i end up with a pervert like you for a partner!?" Risa shouts. "Put your pants on! I'm sick and tired of your womanizing!" Kento blinked. "Oi... I don't womanize you." he comments. "Who'd want some misquito bites on a chick anways? it's mostly sad... I feel sorry for your children." He nodded. "Mama? Where's my milk? I'm sorry sun... I... I'm flat chested... But mama... I'm hungry... I.. I can't go on much more mama... Son! NO!! Mama... goodbye... ugh..." He collapsed to the ground. "I'll... kill.. you...." Risa's eye twitched violently.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 20, 2009)

William just watches as things start to get interesting.  ?Oh great. We have characters like THOSE GUYS in this class? A fairly large breasted woman speaks as she points to a pair of students that seemed to have been in a fight earlier, at least judging from their bruises.  "EHHH!!??? WHO YOU TALKING-" one of them started to shout as he climbed over his desk. But his expression changed drastically once he saw who had spoken. What happened next was quite unexpected. As he went on about the woman?s looks he dose almost a swan dive like jump kicking off everything but his boxers jumping in the woman?s direction. Almost instantly Samantha?s face turns blood red as she covers her eyes and turns away while Jennifer just closes her eyes and shakes her head as she wraps her arms under her breast.  ?"COME TO ME, O MOUNDS GIFTED BY THE GODS~~~" the boy says. William just shakes his head as sweat runs down the back of his head.

The woman seemed unhappy, and rightfully so, as she pulls her chair from the ground and slams it on the flying boy splintering it to pieces. The boy slams into the ground hard with a bounce in front of her.  ?"STAY AWAY FROM ME, PERVERT!" she yells as she stomps his face.  ?"HOW DO YOU LIKE THE VIEW NOW!?" she ask as she twist her foot a little. That is when a young man beside her spoke up.   ?"Izumi, you forgot to wear your pants too." he points out. William?s left eyebrow arcs up, how can one not notice that? He thinks as Jennifer realizes he is watching the commotion. A hard back elbow catches him right under the chin.  ?Ack!!? Slips through his lips for the third time in less then a five hour period as he falls to the ground.  ?You best behave yourself William Ian Draconis.? she says lowly as she crosses her arms over her chest.

William rubs his chin as he starts to pull himself up.  ?Aye Lass.? he says. _She?s mad, she called me by my full name_ he thinks as he sits and lays his head down. Later William pulled his head up as he heard that the Professor would be here momentarily. Glancing over in the direction that the small scuffle had happened he sees that that male student was getting smacked by another female student. _ This is going to be an interesting year_ William thinks as sweat forms on the back of his head.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 20, 2009)

Sieg nervously sat in his chair, everyone in his class was so noisy and frightful
Balmung smacked him on the back of his head

"Stop shaking like that...You're a disgrace."
"Sorry Balmung-san.."

Suddenly a large hairy man entered with wild hair, big side burns and overall untended appearance.

*"shuuut up, everyyyone!!"*

A silence fell in midst of the chaos

*"I'm your neeew teacher, Beooo Wulf. I'll be youuur teacher for thiiis year!"*

Balmung glares

"Sieg, use your soul perception..."
"Even without activating it I can sense he's not a pure human soul..."
"As I thought..."


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 20, 2009)

Upon seeing the large man Izumi straightened up as fast as possible. 

"Hey, Izumi, who's this guy?" Kenny asked.

"Beo Wulf, one of Shibusen's best meisters." Izumi took out her backpack and rummaged through it. She revealed a book inside, and began to skim through the pages. "He once took on an entire coven of witches WITHOUT a weapon, and won. I can't believe a legend like him is teaching us."

"Better believe it fanservice machine." The green-haired girl said with a smirk. She was dressed in a similar manner like Izumi, but with long pigtails in comparison to Izumi's anime-esque hairstyle. "I hear he's taking a break this year from hunting witches and lost souls just to teach our class." 

"Hah. Surely he has heard of my passion for spinning and wishes to learn of it!" Kenny proclaimed.

Ignoring him, Izumi turned to the confident young man a while ago."What do you think Soichiro-kun?" 

"Dunno, but Yuriko's probably right. The question is who's the talented student that needs a big shot like Wulf to train him or her?" 

Kenny put his head down on the table and scanned the room. "I'd really like to know that to."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 20, 2009)

*"shuuut up, everyyyone!!"*

William pulls himself into the proper sitting posture as the words rang out in the classroom. As the rest of the students settled down. William’s eyes fall on a rather large individual as he made his way to the center of the room. William’s eyes narrow on the big man. Not yet seeing his face, as he chose to sit in the back of the class, William chalks him up as a Teacher at the amount of respect he wielded. As the man turned to speak again William looks at his rather disheveled appearance. Lots of hair that is unruly. His side burns were large enough that one could tell that he had them from the back of his head as much as looking him face to face. _ He looks to  be more of a Barbarian then a teacher_ William thinks as the large man finishes turning around  and speaks again. 

*"I'm your neeew teacher, Beooo Wulf. I'll be youuur teacher for thiiis year!"*

William eyes widen as he draws himself a bit closer to the back of his chair. Samantha notices William’s change of behavior.  “Who is that William?” she asked under her breath.  William pulls his left hand up to his face. While he rubbed his hand across his mouth Jennifer pulled herself forward so that her sister could see her from the other side of William.  “This is what you get for not studying. That is Beo Wulf.” she says just a little louder and with a bit of annoyance in her tones.  “Beo Wulf?..” Samantha repeats,  “Who’s that?” she adds. Jennifer’s face almost starts to turn red, if it wasn’t for William raising his hand to back he off she may have screamed at Samantha.  “It’s alright.” he says in about the same audible level Jennifer had took earlier, just a little above a whisper.  “Beo Wulf is ah big shot witch hunter, legend has it he took out an entire cove o’ witches sans ah weapon and wasn’t scratched.” William explains.  “Oh, is that a fact?’ Samantha says as she looks with amazement at the big man.

 “He is th’ premier hunters this school has t’ offer, so th’ question begged is why is he teaching us instead o’ hunting.” William asks himself. Looking to his left at Jennifer a curious set of thoughts cross his mind. _ Could a man such as this be bought by money? Did Jennifer’s dad have something to do with Beo Wulf becoming a teacher this year?_ are tossed around in William’s head as he turns his attention back to the large man in the center of the class.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 20, 2009)

*"Oookay!! Now! You ruckus makers will go on a extra fieldtraining!!"* Wulf-sensei yelled

("Oh no...not field training...") Sieg thought to himself

*"Now my weapon partner will explaaain the groups and to which Shibusen personal you will be assigned with, Miss Sphere pleaaase enter!!"*

The door opened and a long haired masked almost naked woman entered the room.

*"Guah!! C-Chayyyni!! Please wear proper clooothing!!"*

""No." She says short and emotionless

*"...Y-You're a bad exaaaample!!"*


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 20, 2009)

"My...my..." Kento drooled. "MY GODDESS HAS ARRIVED! THE PERFECT WOMEN!!!!" He shouts, As he's about to Jump into the air Risa pulls down on his scarf. "HOGUH!" SLAM!!! His head hits a desk, soon he's laying on the ground, a fountain of blood slowly shooting into the air. "Is.. is he ok? A student asked. "He'll be fine, Even if he dies, that's good too." Risa comments, folding her arms. 

"My... goddess...." He slowly pulled himself up. "Please... HEAL ME WITH YOUR WONDROUS BANDAGES~~~" Kento as slipped past Risa this time, As he flew through the air he focused only on the massive chest of this teacher. "OH HOLY MOUNTAINS~~ itadakimasu~~~" He places his hands in front of him as if diving into the water. "GAFOO~" The women's fist connects with his face and sends him flying into the wall, embedding him in it. 

"Is... is he still alive?" Someone asks. "He's fine." Risa comments. "HOW DO YOU KNOW!?" They shout. "I... will touch them...." Kento holds out his arm. "Mark... my words..." He narrows his eyes. "Oh.. look... birdies..." THUD! The boy falls to the ground and passes out from both blood loss and a possible concussion.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 20, 2009)

*"Oookay!! Now! You ruckus makers will go on a extra fieldtraining!!" * large man barks as he looks over the classroom. William’s eyes fall to slits. _ I wonder if we’re in that group as well_ William thinks to himself as his glace falls over to Jennifer. _ If we do, it’ll be because of that unprovoked attack earlier._ he continues to think as he breaks his glance as she looks in his direction. *"Now my weapon partner will explaaain the groups and to which Shibusen personal you will be assigned with, Miss Sphere pleaaase enter!!"* Professor Wulf adds with that gruff of a bark he called a voice. All eyes averted to the back of the room as the large doors opened.  In though the doors walked a woman with long blonde hair. But her hair isn’t what caught all the people in the rooms attention.

Outside a mask; she was hardly wearing anything at all. Her large rack and other unmentionable areas were hardly covered at all. William’s left eye twitches as a bright red bar, matching the color of his coat, appears under William’s eyes right above his nose. Samantha seemed almost amused with the woman’s appearance as Jennifer lands another powerful elbow, this time to the center of his throat.  “Ack!!” and with the phrase he is getting all to so used to William hits the floor again. Samantha’s head snaps in William’s direction as the red band under his eyes  turns a pale blue.  “You think he’s okay Sis?” Samantha ask with a puzzled look.  “He’s fine.” Jennifer growls as she folds her arms over her chest and looks in the other direction.     

William misses most of the commotion that the student from earlier is causing, but as he pulls himself back up into his desk he sees that student fly though the air toward the entrance of the room. He hits the wall with enough force that embeds into the wall several inches. As the wall cracks several people ask about his well being. To William it was all a garbled commotion as he fought just to see straight. As he starts to come back to his senses he thinks he hears something about touching them and marking words. William looks behind him to the newly made wall ornament. "Oh.. look... birdies..." The boy says. After saying this the young man peels off the wall and hit’s the ground in a comical fashion. William just cuts his glance away as he rubs his throat.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 20, 2009)

Chayni grabs a notebook from between her breasts and reads out

"Austin Matters, Anthony Masters, Violeta Aroya, Emille Rupei you will be assigned to Gilgamesh."

She looks around to see if they are present, even the teacher isn't present yet.

"Takeo Jouda, Blitz, Izumi Mori, Kentaro Neji you will be assigned to Beo Wulf."

It seemed like a bunch that Wulf could handle

"William Ian Draconis, Samantha Crowhaven, Jennifer Crowhaven you will be assigned to Elis Enuma."

A group with only one meister, but two weapons to compensate for it

"Kento Azamaki, Risa Tanaka, Sieg Freed, Balmung Fafnir you will be assigned to me, Chayni Sphere"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 20, 2009)

Takeo sat back, feet up and arms crossed and watched as the events took place, "That guy sure gets his ass kicked a lot..." he said looking down at Kento.

Soon their teacher walked in, and Takeo sized him up, "Not a bad build...but too damn hairy, he's nothing compared to me," he said, flexing his chest.

"Would you just put a shirt on and shut up kid..." Takeo went to strangle Blitz but he nimbly hopped away and down to join the others, "You damn monkey!" he says chasing after him.

"Field training eh..." he thinks about it for a while, "Wonder what that works out..." the teacher then got up in his face, *"It works out nothing but your SOUL! It will be bleeding by the end of the day! As well as most of the rest of your body**..."*

"...So would it be considered a chest work out?" he scratched his head, *"Idiot..."*


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 20, 2009)

"Kento Azamaki, Risa Tanaka, Sieg Freed, Balmung Fafnir you will be assigned to me, Chayni Sphere." Those words, They played back in the young mans mind. "Kento Azamaki, Risa Tanaka you will be assigned to me, Chayni Sphere." Once more, Play them back, they need to be played back just once more...  "Kento Azamaki, you will be assigned to me, Chayni Sphere" Could it be true!? Could it be possible!? Is it... is it indeed!? "Kento Azamak you will be assigned to me." _YAHOOO~~~~

_Kento explodes into the air. "Great boobie goddess~~ I will follow you to the seas~ No! The end of the world~ NO! BEYOND!!! I'll follow you to the great gates of breast heaven where i can bounce around all day on those soft... plush mounds~" He soon had his arms wrapped around the teacher and his head moving all around her chest. "Oh~~ thank you~~ thank you great goddess~~"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 20, 2009)

William rubbed he head, the fuzzy woozy feeling was finally starting to wear off. _ I swear, If I don’t die in battle, these two are going to kill me _ William thinks as he faces forward again. As his eyes fall on the front of the room the woman with ample cleavage pulls a book from between her breast and begins to read off names. 

"Austin Matters, Anthony Masters, Violeta Aroya, Emille Rupei you will be assigned to Gilgamesh." After reading off the names she paused for just a moment. The look that spread across her features told William that the at least some of the people in question weren’t present. Undeterred she continues.  "Takeo Jouda, Blitz, Izumi Mori, Kentaro Neji you will be assigned to Beo Wulf." William looked around, who ever they were they got gruffy down there, William hoped the best for their well being. Beo Wulf seemed like a rough sort of teacher. "William Ian Draconis, Samantha Crowhaven, Jennifer Crowhaven you will be assigned to Elis Enuma." She says. William looks around aside Beowulf and his weapon Chayni there appeared to be no other teachers present. William scratched his head as Chayni continued. "Kento Azamaki, Risa Tanaka, Sieg Freed, Balmung Fafnir you will be assigned to me, Chayni Sphere". As she finished reading that student that kept getting thrashed was at it again.

  As he latches onto Chayni the doors in back of the room slam open. William’s gaze, along with half the class, shoots to the back.  Standing with his arms folded over his chest was a man clad in gold armor. The large golden earrings swung on his ears as a smile spreads across his features. William’s eye twitched.  “Did someone say Gilgamesh?” the man ask as he dashes though the doors. With a solid leap he clears all the steps with a flip. Despite the apparent weight of the armor the man seemed to be able to perform the jump with little effort. The red cloth that hung from under his armor fluttered in his wake as he lands softly by Chayni .  “Yes I am the great Gilgamesh, hero born of royal blood!” He proclaims. _So this is Gilgamesh_ William thinks. _ The stories around this man was dead on_ 

 “Modest as ever, eh Gil?” A voice echoes from the ceiling. William cuts his glance up just in time to see a figure fall. A moment later Gilgamesh’s head is driven into the ground with tremendous force. A cloud of dust and debris rockets away from the point of impact as a small crater is formed.  “Your so mean Elis.” Gilgamesh says in a muffled voice as he raises his right hand. As it falls back to the ground the female releases her grip on his head and stands. She too had a ample rack and it bounces in her tight teacher’s uniform as she stood.  I’m Elis Enuma.” She says as she points to herself with her thumb.  “I think I’m going to take a quick nap.” Gilgamesh’s voice lightly trails off after her introduction.  A cold sweat forms on William’s brow as he cuts a glance at  Jennifer. With the way their teacher looked he knew this was going to be a long day…..


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 20, 2009)

Izumi looked at the pair she and Kenny were assigned to. They seemed like a sane bunch. "Sir, I look forward to learning under you, Wulf-sensei." Izumi said to Wulf. "Will I be needing any notes?" 

Meanwhile Kenny was unable to hold his enthusiasm. He jumped off his seat, spinning in the air at 520 degrees before landing perfectly in front of Beo Wulf. "What great beasts shall we slay today, Beo-sensei?"


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 21, 2009)

Chayni threw away the clipboard with names.

"Everyone assigned to me, meet up at the outskirts of town."
She left the room
Balmung grinned
"Heh..That's going to be a sparring session..You'd better prepare yourself Sieg!"
Sieg gulped.
He walked over towards Kento and gave him a pat on his shoulder
"Atleast you are capable, let's do this"


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 21, 2009)

"Everyone assigned to me, meet up at the outskirts of town."She left the room,Balmung grinned "Heh..That's going to be a sparring session..You'd better prepare yourself Sieg!" Sieg gulped.He walked over towards Kento and gave him a pat on his shoulder"Atleast you are capable, let's do this"

Kento's eyes burned brightly with a great flame. "I... will... be with the great breast goddess..." Soon his entire body erupted in flame. "For my love... i will show you, just how powerful i am!! WOOOOH~~~~~" Soon the world fades away, Kento stood on a precipice overlooking the ocean. "TODAY, I BECOME A MAN!" FWOOOSH!!! a wave crashes behind him releasing sparkling sphere's of water. THWACK!!!! "Ooooh~~ Pretty Birdies~~" Kento laid on the floor, eyes spinning. "Come on Romeo." Riza's eye twitched.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 21, 2009)

The two meisters and two weapons stood in the wasteland, Chayni stood ready on a rock.

"The four of you, manage to land a blow on me and you will pass.

Balmung transformed his left arm in a horizontal small blade
"Heh...Easy enough, just one hit."
He dashed towards Chayni, in a flash she transformed her arm in a chain with at the end a spiked handcuff, wraping it around Balmung's right arm and letting the spikes penetrate his arm, she pulled the chain down and in a flash kicked him with a vertical kick to the face, letting the handcuff loose and letting Balmung fall in front of the feet of Sieg

"B-Balmung-san..!"

"Foolish, a mere weapon taking a deathscythe head on...You'll need your meister and teamwork to take me on."

"B-Balmung-san, I-I'll fight, okay?

"Oh and, if you fail to hit me and pass out before that, you will be expelled from Shibusen."

"*Gulp*.."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 21, 2009)

"Here's our chance!" Kento spins his Ninja-to around and flies towards Chayni's back. "Huh?" The women seemed to vanish before his eyes. "What happen- URGH!" He felt a tug on his neck, Looking back the women had his scarf in her clutches. "You shouldn't wear lose items that are easily caught by the enemy." She stated coldly. "I could take off all my clothes if you do the same~" Kento let out two streams of steam from his nostrils. "Just die." With a quick motion she pulled back on his scarf. "Ah?" 

FWOOM!!! A hard jerk forward and Kento found himself flying towards the ground. "Heh." The young student held out his right palm and pushed off the ground as it made impact, using the force he preformed several flips before landing beside Balmung and Sieg. "fufufu... For the ultimate breasts i will concour any challenge."  "WILL YOU STOP THINKING ABOUT BREASTS FOR ONE MINUTE!!!" Risa shouts from her sword from.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 21, 2009)

Balmung transform to his bladed knuckle form grasped by Sieg.

"O-Okay..! I'm ready!"
Holding his arm with weapon in front of him, shaking it with a loose grip
"Bastard! Hold me more tightly!"

With a remarkable speed Sieg dashes towards Chayni and goes for a straightforward attack holding his arm stretched out, Chayni quickly dodges it and trips him with her chain.
"Ah!"
Sieg regains his footing and quickly turns around slashing diagonal upward, cutting the bandages which held Chayni's bosom, she leaps to the back, making them jiggle around.

"*stare* gii..~"
Balmung returned to his human form, blushing
"T-This is too much"


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 21, 2009)

"Fufufufu, You fools." Kento spoke in a deep and masculine voice. "Eh? You seriously aren't subdued by that image!?" Risa exclaims, shocked and amazed. "Why would i be so foolish as to be paralyzed by the sight of breasts?" He asked her. "W..wow... you... you suddenly got more mature..." Risa had a slight blush on her face. "IF YOU ARE SO EASILY PARALYZED BY MERELY LOOKING AT THEM YOU WILL NEVER BE ABLE TO TOUCH THEM!!!!" He shouted with a beastly look in his eyes, his face burning red and steam pouring from his nostrils as he charged forward.

"SO YOU ARE NOTHING BUT A PERVERT!!!!" Risa shouts. "Do not hate me, For i have given into the instincts of a man.... Breasts, oh holy mounds of milk, The essence of life to children and men! Why, Why is it that you are so hypnotizing, goddess of breasts, allow this humble servant one touch~" He stretched out his hand towards Chayni's chest, Suddenly however he felt his arm quickly locked in her handcuffs grip. 

"You must be a true idiot." Chayni pulled him in and began to squeeze his neck between her bicep and forearm, not seeming to car that the rest of his face was buried in her chest. "Oh~~ Punish me~ for i have been bad~" Kento began to move his head around. "Trying to escape? That wont work!" Chayni tossed Kento into the air, then jumped up, wrapping her legs around the back of his head and grabbing onto his feet, preparing to slam him into the ground.

"Heaven~~" Kento's nose begins to bleed vasts amount of blood. "Fool, Are you unconscious already?" Sieg, Balmun and Risa all stand together, waving their hands in front of them. _*"No no, You are completely wrong." *_They speak in unison. BOOOM! Kento's body is slammed into the ground with great force, Chayni stands up, leaving the boy's body laying on the ground with a goofy grin on his face and spinning eyes and  blood pouring from his nose.

"It seems, that one of you has already failed." She smirked. "See, This is why it doesn't pay to be a pervert." Risa commented. "I think.. it kind of paid greatly.." Sieg adds, Balmung just seems to nod along. "WAKE UP YOU IDIOT!" Risa kicked Kento's crotch. "GAFUU~~~ THE FAMILY JEWELS HAVE SHATTERED!!" Kento rolled across the ground. "Are you ready to get up yet?" Risa shouted. "My sons... i am sorry..." Kento holds onto his crotch with both hands. "For... now.. you will never be born... The flat chest of evil crushed your hopes- GAFUU!!!" Risa began to step on his head, "WHAT WAS THAT YOU BASTARD!?" 

Chayni looked over at Kento and Risa. "Hmm? He's awake again?" She thought to herself.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 21, 2009)

Balmung held his hand on his forehead thinking
"Balmung-san?" Sieg said questioning

"Solo against her won't work, your technique lacks to hit her...We have to get the edge on her..."
"Getting the edge..?"
Balmung looked around, and hit himself on his head
"How stupidious...Ofcourse! We're a team!"
He waves over toward Kento and Riza, standing in a circle whispering

"Oh? What now? Making tactics?"
She begins spinning her chain around and dashes of toward them

"Alright! Transform and scatter!" He turns into his weapon form and Sieg quickly dashes off in opposite direction of Kento wielding Riza.

("So I have to attack her head on and keep her busy, while Kento leaps from the air and makes the hit...Balmung-san the pressure is to big!")
Sieg thought to himself, considering the tactic that they had just discussed.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 21, 2009)

Kento ran behind Chayni and continued till he jumped behind a rock. Risa took her human form and sat next to him. "What the hell are you doing?" She asked. "You really think those two have what it takes to distract her long enough for me to get in a hit!?" Kento shouts at her. "I mean damn, that Balmung guy yeah, He's pretty good." Kento rubs his chin. "I'd probably get my ass kicked if i fought him one on one." He the nodded. "The problem here is Sieg, Number one he doesn't have the guts and number two."

Kento pulls out a camera and begins to take pictures. "She's still topless~~" he sighed happily before pulling back behind the rock with a bruised and swollen face. "Understand, The best tactic here is indeed to use them as a distraction and coming from behind does seem to be a viable options." He turned back behind the rock. "But honestly, With just a ninja-to i wont stand a chance." He nodded. "You better not be thinking something perverted." Risa's eye twitched.

"For once, Would you just trust me! I may be perverted, But like hell i'm getting kicked out of this school!" He grumbled. "If i get to stay here i can see those breasts any time i want! If i get kicked out i cant, so i have to put aside my dreams in order to attain them!" he nodded. "I... i don't know what to think right now..." Risa sweatdropped. 

Kento removed his scarf and tied it to his hand, then tied the other end to Risa's hand. "This should work, if you transform into weapon mode then this scarf should become apart of your ninja-to form. Using that, i should be able to surprise her enough to get a hit in." He nodded. "It's sad... but this might actually work..." Risa shook her head. "I'm a perverted genius!" Kento smirked. "If only you would leave out the perverted part...."


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 21, 2009)

Balmung changed back to his human form and partially transformed his left and right arm in two horizontal blades dashed forward and spun around to cut Chayni, she quickly snapped her handcuffs on his legs and pulled his leg up, jumping up dodging the spinning blades and kicking his head.

From behind Sieg catched up, Balmung changed in a flash releasing himself from the 'cuffs, grabbing the knuckle blade tightly in his right hand making multiple slashes moving forward, making Chayni move backward.

"Futile."

She clicks the spiked handcuff in Sieg's arm spinning around the chain from it around his arm
"Argh!!"

She tightend the grip of the chain, turning him around, putting her foot on his back and dislocating his arm in a flash.

"Foolish, you lack fighting spirit, why are you even trying to become a meister? You're just a burden to your weapon..."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 21, 2009)

"You're too focused on what's in front of you!" A voice shouts. "Hmm?" Chayni looks behind her but doesn't see anything. "HYAAAH~~~" She quickly looks up and releases Sieg, just barely avoiding Kento's blade. "Oh, Don't think it's over yet." Kento commented, gripping his scarf tightly. "Hmm?" With a quick motion he snaps the scarf and Risa's blade form lunges towards Chayni. "You managed to make a short ranged weapon into a long ranged weapon." 

Kento smirked. "Come on, Get up Sieg." He pulled back on the scarf and caught Risa. "Don't think i'll let you pussy out on me! I can't do this on my own! I need you to man up!" Kento kicked Sieg's shoulder, a loud POP THUD! being heard. "I don't know if that'll put it back into place, But it should allow you to use it for a little bit." Kento smirked. "Just be prepared, I'm gonna send that bitch your way. I'll take the part of the distraction this time.. It's you two who i trust to deal the blow, got it!?" 

Sieg nodded to him. "Right.. I'll do my best." Kento nodded. "That was oddly nice of you." Risa told him as he walked off. "Shut up, if he can't get serious then all four of us are expelled, of course i'm going to try and help the guy out! I WONT LET HIM BE THE REASON I LOST MY CHANCE TO BE WITH THE GREAT BOOBIE GODDESS!!" "So it was about breasts..." Risa thought to herself. 

"TIME TO GET SERIOUS!" He closed his eyes and let out a long slow breath. "Risa, You're going to need to trust me completely for this plan to work, You got it?" He looked forward, Eyes dead serious. "Sure.. but what are you planning." Kento smirked. "Just trust me on this one. SIEG! MOVE ON MY SIGNAL GOT IT!" Kento charged forward. "A head on assault this time?" Chayni asked.

"ARA~~" Kento jumped into the air, spun around and tossed his blade towards Chayni. "WHAT ARE YOU DOING!?" Risa shouts. "You're attached by a scarf, it's cool." He smirked, Chayni dodged the blade but Kento quickly pulled back and caught Risa as he hit the ground. "ARA~ARA~ARA~" He threw her three more times, pulling back after each throw with great force, Chayni was able to dodge each strike.

"Try this one!" Kento spun and dropped to the ground, sending Risa towards her legs, Chayni jumped into the air, with a quick motion Kento stood up and pulled the cloth over his shoulder, Lisa's body quickly changed directers and instead went to slash Chayni's body in the air. "Hah." Chayni transformed into her weapon mode and avoided the attack before turning back to normal. 

"Don't think i'm done~" Kento smirked as he turned his body around, Risa still flying through the air. "Now we go~~ SLASH~" Risa can flying in from the right, Chayni ducked under it. "And spin~~" Kento twirled the cloth, causing Risa's body to move around in all directions. "I'M GETTING DIZZY~~~" Chayni was able to avoid the attacks however. "HUP~" Kento pulled back hard on the cloth and returned Risa to his hand. "Finished already?" Chayni asked.

"Nope~ Last one~" Kento back flipped into the air and Kicked Risa as hard as he could. "SIEG BE READY!" The blade moved with great speed towards Chayni, however she knew the length of the cloth by now and simply jumped backward out of reach. "Fool." She smirked. "Heh, Don't think so~~" Kento waved, Risa's blade form slowly dissolved and turned back into her human body. "Please be right about this..." Risa closed her eyes as Chayni's handcuffs attached to her wrist and ankles. "GO!!!!" Kento shouts.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 21, 2009)

*With Beo Wulf's Group*

They arrived outside of town, *"Alright maggots, try to get one scratch on me! If you fail to do so then you'll be thrown out of the academy flat on your back sides!"* he raised a fist, *"Come..."*

Takeo sighed and looked to the sky, "Oh come on...this is all. What a waste of time," he closed his eyes and ran his hand through his hair, frustrated, "Heads up Takeo," Blitz leaped into the air and transformed into his staff form.

He landed right in Takeo's hands, "Well, we better get this over with," he spins the staff around a few times before charging, "I hate when you do that...it always gets me dizzy."

He leaped into the air and slammed his staff down but Beowulf easily side stepped the attack and threw a hard kick aimed for his stomach, however the young meister had already climbed to the top of the pole and was balancing on top of it.

*"Fool,"* Beo Wulf kicked the bottom of the staff sending Takeo straight for the ground. Beo Wulf then threw a powerful punch right at his stomach. Takeo threw backwards. 

Blitz landed next to him and transformed back to his human form, holding his leg, "That man kicks hurt like hell!" Takeo gets up and holds his stomach, "Are you gona' give up already? You clearly don't have what it takes to be partnered with the best..." Blitz glares at him and then transforms back into a staff, "Now that's more like it, I'm not done with this yet."


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 21, 2009)

Sieg nods and spurts off holding Balmung in his left arm, his other arm dangling behind him.

A force of soul wavelength formed around his fist 

*"Soul impact!!"*

"GUAH!" Sieg spit out saliva and his eyes widened, in his stomach was Chayni's foot planted.

"I fai--" he muttered
"Not yet!!"
Balmung transformed partially and his head upper body stuck out of his weapon form
"Take this!!"
He pulled his head back and headbutted, Chayni tried to dodge backwards, but it only made Balmungs range shorter, landing his blown between her breasts

"Oh, it's a hit?"
She returned her leg from Sieg's stomach and returned in complete human form.
"H-He's right between them...!"


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 21, 2009)

"OIII~~~ YOU BASTARD~~~" Kento flies in and kicks Balmung away from Chayni. "How dare you defile my great garden!" He growled. "WILL YOU CUT IT OUT ALREADY!" Risa went to hit him over the head but Kento dodged. "Hehehe, You fool.. I've been witness to all of your attacks Risa, I know how to avoid them now." He smirked. "Nothing will stop me.. We got a hit in, that means.. VICTORY FOR US!" He turned and pointed at the teacher. "Now, As the victor i demand that you allow me to fondle you for five minutes!" he takes a very proud manly stance.

"S...seriously...?" Risa blinked. "That's.. That's what you want? You win... and you just want to fondle her? You realize that-SILENCE!!! I WILL FONDLE THE GREAT MOUNDS THAT COULD ONLY BE CREATED BY THE GODS THEMSELVES!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 21, 2009)

?Draconis, Crowhaven sisters.? Elis said as she catches the clipboard that Chayni had tossed away.  ?Our little field exercise is taking place on lookout point on Mt. Death. Part one of the test is getting there in twenty minutes.? Elis says with a solemn tone.  ?As for you students with sleeping beauty? Elis says as she points at the crumpled form of Gilgamesh  ?you might have a bit of a wait ahead of you.? she adds as she walks out the entrance. As the door swings closed William, Samantha and Jennifer stand and start to move.  ?Better be careful.? Gilgamesh?s muffled voice echoes. William stops, his head turns back to the center of the class as Gilgamesh pulls his face from the crater it had made. Sitting cross-legged he wipes the blood from his nose as he looks up and looks eyes with William.  ?You are the least amount of students she has ever tested.? He adds as he stands. William?s left eye only twitches at the statement as the gold clad teacher knocks the dust from his armor.  ?What are you three waiting for? You fail to get to Look Out point, you flunk out.? Gilgamesh say as a smile slips across his features. 

A blank stare fell across William?s face as he quickly turns to Jennifer and Samantha.  ?We had better hurry!? William exclaims as they all make a break for the door. As the door closes shut Gilgamesh steps forward and grabs the bottom of his chin with his right hand,  ?Okay! Who are the lucky students that got me?! The Great GILGAMESH!!? He proclaims with a shout.

~Eighteen and a half Minutes Later~ 

William and the sisters double over as the breath heavily. They had reached Lookout Point, but Elis was no where to be seen.  ?So you all made it.? Elis says as she steps from behind a rock.  ?Looks like you lot pass phase one.? She says. A moment later she pulls a table from behind the rock and sets it dead center in front of the rock.  ?The second part of the test is survival. Meaning you can either force me to concede or make it until the bell rings .? she says as she unzips part of her shirt. A moment later she pulls an alarm clock from between her breast and begins to set a time. William?s eyes widen a bit. _ What is it about these female teachers and pulling things from between their racks_ he thinks.  ?Ack!!? slips from William?s lips as he is slammed on the back of the head by Samantha.  ?What did I tell you about being have.? Samantha says angrily as her left eyebrow twitched.  ?You sure you want to be doing that?? Elis asked as she finished with the clock. 

As William pulls himself back to his feet Elis speaks again.  ?Thirty minutes.? She says as she hits the red button on top of the clock. As her hand fell to her side Elis fell into a straight charge to all?s surprise.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 21, 2009)

"Ahahahaha~~" Kento runs through a world of sakura flowers. "It's like heaven~" He jumps into the air and begins to bounce across the ground. "Wee~~" He laughs as he falls onto a fleshtone rock. "Ohh~~" He squeezes the rock with a bear hug. "Hehehehe~~" He begins to nuzzle the rock with his cheek and drool.

"Ok romeo, five minutes are up!" Risa shouts, pulling Kento away from Chayni's chest. "Nooo~~ Five more minutes~~" Kento whines. "I swear you're like a baby latched onto mommies teet." She turns to look at Kento, Seeing only the image of a small child sucking his thumb. "Mama?" He asks. "QUIT SCREWING AROUND!" Risa kicks him and sends him flipping and rolling across the ground.

"Ow..." Kento slowly stands up, a small stream of blood gushing out of his head. "Oh look! i'm a sprinkler! Hahahah!" He falls to the ground with a loud thud. "Damn it... I think i might have actually over done it..." Risa walked over to him. "You alive?" She poked him with a stick but got no response. "Oi! Kento!" she shouts again, poking him harder. 

"I SAID GET UP!!!" She kicks his side. "O...ow..." Kento coughs. "Can we go home..." He blinks as he looks up at the sky. "I'm tired." Risa sighed. "Yeah.. we can go home..." She bent down and picked kento up. "Come on Pervy." She sighed a reluctant sigh. "Risa... can we get rice balls for dinner...?" Kento turned to her. "No... No breast shaped food for dinner." Her left eye twitched. "Can we have flan?" "NO BREAST SHAPED FOOD!" Risa shouts. "Flans shaped more like a cone..."


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 21, 2009)

Balmung touched his face, that was totally not profesional what just happened he put his hand for his mouth and scraped his throat as soon as Kento was done feeling her up

"Ms.Sphere, does that mean we have passed?"

"Yes." she says like nothing happened.
She rewrapped her top in bandages

"I'll report this to Shinigami-sama, you're dismissed."

Balmung and Sieg gave each other a high five, afterards Balmung put his fist in the direction of Kento and Risa, his way of being thankful.
Sieg gave a shy gentle smile and scratched the back of his head, and so the two of them left.

"You did okay Sieg."
Sieg was suprised by the praise
"B-Balmung-san.."
The two of them walked towards Sieg's home, it was a succesful day for the duo.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 21, 2009)

The Next Morning-

"Kento~" Chayni walks over to Kento as he sits in his seat. "I want you to stay after school." Kento blushes and nods. "Yes... Great boobie goddes..." Kento bows. "What the hell is wrong with you..." Risa grumbles. "Heh, You're just jealous." Kento smirked, THWACK!!! And with that lump on his head waited patiently in the class room after school. "I see, So you stayed like a good boy." Chayni commented as she walked back into the room. "Anything for you!" Kento shouts. "Anything?" Chayni grabs her bandages and begins to tug. "Then... come here Kento..." Kento's eyes widen. "YES MY GODDESS~~~~" 

He wraps his arms around her and stuffs his head in her chest. "Ah... wait... something is wrong here." He blinks and feels her chest. "These feel smaller...." He rubbed his chin. "DON'T THINK YOU CAN TOUCH ME JUST BECAUSE YOU'RE ASLEEP!!!!" THWACK!!!!! a loud thud later and Kento awakes in his room, leg's over his head. "Ara? What happened!? Where's Chayni-sensai and her luscious mounds!?" He looks around. "She's in your dreams." Risa's eye twitched.

"Ah? What time is it..." He rubbed his head and slowly stood up. "PUT SOME CLOTHES ON!!!" Risa covered her eyes, Kento stands silently, scratching his bare butt. "i had clothes when i went to bed..." He blinked. "SHUT UP AND PUT THEM ON!!" Risa shouts. "Yeah, Yeah..." Kento puts on a pair of boxers and his pants. "So, What time is it?" He asked, putting his shirt on followed by his newly repaired scarf. 

"It's Ten O'clock already." Risa answers. "DUWAH!!?!?!?!" Kento's jaw drops. "I... slept... so long..." He fights to hold back tears. "But... Chayni's class is at nine...." Risa sighed. "Ignore class for now, I got us a mission!" Risa smirked. "Oh???? Is it a good one!! huh huh huh!?" Kento began to appear in random spots all around her. "Yeah. It's good." Risa grinned evilly. "Where is it?" Kento smiled. "Russia!" 

She shouts proudly, One fist pumped and on on her hip. "WHAAA!?!?!?!?!?!?" Kento's jaw dropped again. "But... there's no boobs in russia...." His eyes filled with water. "Nope, Only thick fur coats!" Risa nodded. "Finally, Your obsession with breasts can't ruin this mission!" She seemed proud of her pick. "But... I... What use is living if there are no breasts to see...." Kento sat in the corner, dark aura consuming him.

"You'll be happy when you have a kick ass death scythe!" Risa grabbed his scarf and began to drag him out of the apartment. "but..... boobies...." Kento turned to her with tears flowing out of his eyes and his lips quivering. "No. Today we do MY mission MY way, got it!?" Kento nodded and turned his head away. "Bye boobies...." he waved sorrowfully to the academy.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 21, 2009)

Her attack came at a surprise, but not a large enough surprise that William and the Crowhavens couldn?t react to what was going on. As the two sisters broke formation William steps to the side and spin kicks out with  a butterfly kick as he avoids Elis? telegraphed straight punch. But William could kick himself as he feels the Teacher?s fingers wrap around his wrist, her obvious attack was a mere ploy that was meant to drag one of them in. William grits his teeth as Elis pulls him into a spin as she drags him earthward. William?s head traces a small ditch into the ground as he is literally manhandled by this woman. 

With a heave she tosses William skyward as she avoids a punch from Jennifer. She flashes the young woman a smile as she rolls back and handsprings over a kick thrown by Samantha. The smile Elis had spread across her features didn?t fall as her hands wrapped around the girl?s thigh. With another heave she spins and brings the young Crowhaven over her shoulder with a powerful toss. With a scream Samantha flies though the air and slams face first into Jennifer?s chest sending both spiraling to the ground. 

As the girls struggle to pull themselves to their feet William slams into the ground with a thud and a bounce several yards away on a cliff hanging over a small gorge. With a charging leap Elis waste no time closing the gap between herself and William. Still shaking the cobwebs from his head William looks to the sky to see the silhouetted form of the teacher he and his partners had been assigned to. She had her fist drawn back to the ready. William?s eyes widened. All he could think to do was get out of the way and now. And get out of the he did. Rolling forward he evades her attack. Elis? fist hits the ground with tremendous force. 

A large crater forms as fragments of rock are tossed high into the air. As William spins to a stop his eyes bulge as a large fissure splits the ground from the epicenter of the crater. The ground begins to shake violently as the end of the cliff shears off and falls into the gorge below. William?s face turns pale as he falls to his butt. Pebbles rain down around him bouncing off the ground and his head a he chokes out a sentence.  ?Are ya tryin? t? kill meh ya besom!?*? William yells. Elis? expression falls to a scowl  ?You two can understand that drivel?? Elis ask the sisters as she stands. But before they could answer Elis? face turns red.  ?Did you just call me a broom?? She roared as she charges William again. Landing another punch that William narrowly avoids by scooting back spreading his legs.  

A thick sweat forms on his brow as he rolls back, performing a hand spring William lands on his feet with a soft thud. Samantha and Jennifer, now completely back to their senses, walk up and stand on either side of William as Elis stands back to her full height. Dusting the stone dust off her shoulders and upper body Elis drops a hand to her waist as she points at them with her other.  ?And just to answer you, I did say this was survival. Did I not?? Elis says as she pulls her hand from her waist. Placing it in her other hand she cracks her knuckles. William pulls the back of his right hand across his mouth as he falls into his familiar fighting stance. The sisters nod at one another as they both quickly break from William. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 *Besom is also Scottish for difficult woman


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 21, 2009)

Izumi narrowed her eyes. She didn't realize that Beo Wulf was this strong. 

"Kenny, we need to go weapon for on this one." She said, but Kentaro wasn't by her side.

"KENTAROOOOOOOOOOOO HURRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIICAAAAANNNNNEEEEE!!!!!" Behind Beo Wulf was Kentaro, spinning wildly. 

Beo Wulf snorted as he grabbed Kentaro mid-air and threw him at Izumi. 

"KENNY! STRINGS!" Izumi yelled. 

Kentaro stretched out his right hand, which turned into a long string. Izumi grabbed it, and as she did so Kentaro transformed into a small yoyo, which still hit Izumi in the face hard. 

"So this is what it's like to face a great foe." Kentaro mused. 'My heart is burning with fiery spinny passion! Quick Izumi, let's him him hard with our meteor spiral!"

Izumi sighed. "That move needs us to get close to him, which is bad! We have to think of a way to hit him from- "

A hulking rock fell over Izumi and Kentaro. Beo Wulf was laughing while he held another large boulder in his hand.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 21, 2009)

The Glorious Trip to Russia~

First, A car ride-

VROOOM!! The Taxi speeds through the streets, turning harshly and popping up onto two wheels.* "WHAAA~~"* Kento and Risa scream and hold each other tight, The Driver ignores them and continues to drive like a mad man. "DO YOU WANT US TO DIE!?" Risa shouts. "Eh? die?" The man turns to them, his face resembling a mummies. "WAAAH~~~ HE'S A ZOMBIE~~~" Risa cried out. "Ah, no he's just old." Kento comments. "Sorry!" The man laughed. "Some people get scared of my led foot~" He chuckled. "It's more like your leather face..." Kento sweat drops.

A trip through Customs-

"Urgh... why did you pack so much!?" Kento screams as he pulls out a large suitcase. "A women needs to be prepared." She comments, Kento just sighs as he struggles to drag the heavy bag through the airport, unlike her, Kento only brought the clothes he had on. A few minutes later, they travel through the metal detectors and the x-ray for their luggage. "Finally.. i can put it down..." Kento grunts as he drops the suitcase onto the moving belt and watches it pass through the x-ray.

"Step forward ma'am." A security guard calls out. "Right." Lisa stepped through, "BEEP! BEEP! BEEP!! "Ma'am please remove all metal objects from your person." Risa blinked. "I am a metal object." She comments, transforming her arm into a blade.

Two hours and a couple of full body searches later-

"They... they took... my innocence...." Kento sat curled up in his seat. "They were too afraid to come near me." Risa commented. "I might have been too harsh with my words." She rubbed her chin, She remembered something about cutting out their eyes should they touch her. "I feel... unclean...." Kento gripped his knees. "It wasn't that bad was it?" Risa turned to him. "I... hate you..." Kento narrowed his eyes.

One Plane ride later-

"Ah, Beautiful Russia!" Risa stepped out of a motel, Her body wrapped in a full body ski suit, with thick jacket. Kento however was wearing his normal clothing. "It's... cold...." Kento shivered. "Of course it is! It's -10 degrees!" She shouts. "Celsius or Fahrenheit?" Kento blinked. "Why does it matter....?" Risa sweatdropped. "There's a distinction you know... -10 C is 14 F!" He shouts. "I... I see..." Risa nodded. "But i'm not sure, What it is.. i just read it was -10..." She rubbed her chin. "Hey, are you sure you will be alright in this weather?" She asked looking down on Kento. "I'm... Fine.." Kento gave a thumbs up, His body completely coated with ice. "I... I see."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 21, 2009)

As William drops his hand from his face he sprints forward. A smirk falls across Elis’ features as she readies herself for the assault. On either side the Crowhaven sisters draw a bee line for their teacher as they lower their center of gravity. A yard or so out form his target William springs high into the air. With a twisting motion he throws himself into a high spin as the girls feint an attack on Elis’ sides. Not even flinching at the mock attacks the sisters perform Elis throws her arms up and cross them in front of her as William throws a kick form the spin as he came down from his leap. The ground beneath Elis’ feet crack as she sinks into the ground, but she shrugged off William’s ax heel kick like it was nothing. 

Taking this as their moment to strike Samantha and Jennifer close the gap and land two blows on her body. A look of surprise flashes across Jennifer’s face as Elis smile about the fist that had landed on the bridge of her nose. Samantha hobbles back and falls to her left knee as she rubs her right shin. A flash of worry crossed her features as she realizes that her kick to Elis’ gut did nothing but hurt her. A sinister smile crosses Elis’ lips as she flips her hands around and latches onto William’s ankle. With a heave she throws herself into a spin. In one solid motion she catches both Samantha and Jennifer in the midsection using William as her weapon. As the girls hit the ground she lobs William with an over the shoulder toss at rock her table was set up in front of. With a blazing thud William plows though the boulder and comes to a skidding stop several yards away. 

With a rush she sprints toward the sisters, Jennifer has the good fortune  to dodge but  Samantha still woozy off the attack earlier is caught in Elis’ vice like grip. With a leap into the air Elis screams,  “Meteor Drop!” as she plows the young girl though the table and into the ground beneath.  Standing back up Elis catches the clock as it falls back earthward.  “What’s the matter? Don’t go dying on me yet, we still have nineteen minutes.” she laughs as she looks to Jennifer. If provocation was Elis’ aim, it worked. Jennifer charges forward to attack in blind rage. Tossing the clock onto what was left of the rock behind her as she steps back avoiding Jennifer’s right hook.  “Come on now, you have….” Elis stops mid sentence as a cut forms in her uniform right above her breast..

 “So that’s how it’s going to be?” Elis says as Jennifer charges back in. A smile falls back across Elis’ lips as she steps to the side. Throwing her hand up sparks fly as steel meets steel. Shock falls across Jennifer’s face as she sees that Elis had transformed her hand into her weapon form blocking her fingers. Elis quickly capitalizes on the laps in Jennifer’s concentration, with a twist her hand returns to normal as she slides under the arm she captured. With a synching motion she brings Jennifer’s arm up to the middle of her back.  “What’s the matter dear? Forget I was a weapon too? Elis ask.  “Although your transformations are odd.” she adds as she picks Jennifer up. Going into a spin she tosses the young girl at the rock pile that she had made with William’s skull. 

To her surprise William is back up as he catches Jennifer before she can hit the rocks.  “Still alive boy? That is quite the surprise.” Elis says in amusement as William sets Jennifer back on her feet. A moment later he helps Samantha back up too.  “Careful lasses, she’s tricky with her weapon form.  William warns as he falls back into a defensive stance.   “That’s sweat, but futile.” Elis mocks as she charges in. She was faster then before, but William was ready. Jennifer and Samantha dodge to the side as William ducks into the attack. Then with a dancing like motion he dodges though more if Elis’  attacks. Falling to his back William dodges a punch that was meant to take his head off. Now angry Elis’ brings down a heel kick in an attempt to crush William. This to fails as he spins on his shoulders up to his hands. Then with a firm thrust the bottom of his boot connects with Elis’ chin knocking her up and back. 

Almost on cue Jennifer slams her fist into Elis’ face as Samantha sweeps Elis at her knees. This effectively plows the teacher into the ground. A laugh can be heard as William and the sisters regroup. Wiping a small stream of blood from her lips Elis stands and knocks the dust off her uniform.  “Good, but I hope that wasn’t your best shot.” she laughs. Stepping forward William holds out both his hands. The sisters nod. Then as their bodies began to glow white they jump into the air. They speed toward William’s opened hands, as they connect they form their weapon form.  “No lass, we’ve yet t’ fight.” William retorts. A grin flashes across Elis’ lips.  “Sister Falchion swords eh? At least your getting serious now.” Elis comments.

~10 Minutes Left~


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 22, 2009)

The Great Frozen... Ninja?

"Alright! So, The basics are there is a priest who has been tricking the young boys of the church and then feasts on their souls. He's a Kiishin egg that we must eliminate!" Risa looked pumped, But was wondering where Kento's normal whining was at. "Kento?" She turned around, The snow was over a foot thick, a harsh winter for Russia, Most people weren't even walking through the street.

"Ke...Kento?" She looks around and starts re-tracing her steps. "KENTO!!" She shouts as she begins to run down the street. "OOF!!!" something catches her foot and causes her to fall to the ground. "What the hell?" She turns around and see's Kento's body covered in ice and laying on the ground. "Stop messing around." CRACK! The ice breaks away and Kento jumps up. "IT'S COLD!!!!!!" he shouts into the air.

"Yes... That's why i told you to pack winter clothes." Risa sweatdropped. "But... I don't own any winter clothes..." Kento comments. "Wait! i have an idea!" he begins to wrap his scarf around his entire head. "How is that supposed to work?" Risa blinked. "HAHAHA! I FEEL WARMER ALREADY!" Kento takes a proud stance. "IT WORKED!?" Risa's jaw drops. "So cold...." Kento drops down into a fetal position and hugs his knees. "It didn't...." 

"Alright." Risa sighs, picking Kento up by his scarf. "Let's get you a jacket so i can stand to be around you." Kento looks at her with puppy dog eyes. "Will... will you hold me... till i'm warm?" He asks. "No." Risa doesn't even blink when she says it. ".... mean..." Kento folds his arms and looks away. A few moments later, The two walk out of a clothing shop, Kento covered in a thick red winter suit, resembling a child dressed up by his mother before going out in the snow. 

"Mmmph! Mmph mph MMPH!" Kento jumps in the air waving his arms. "I think it looks good." Risa smirks. "Mmph.. Mmph mmph." Kento's eyes narrow. "You can take it off when we fight! Now, Let's get back to work on finding out more about this church! We've gotta find someone to ask first though." She rubbed her chin. "Hmm..." Kento followed and scanned the area. "MMPH!?" His eyes nearly popped out, A Russian woman wearing a rather revealing ski suit was across the street.

"NO!" Risa grabbed Kento before he could run off. "MMPH!!" Kento shouts before he begins to cry water falls. "MY mission, MY rules remember!?" She gives him an evil glare. "Mmph..." Kento nods and lets out a sigh. "Good! Now let's go with that guy." She points to a large, Well built man with no shirt on. His chest covered in a thick layer of hair, almost looking as if it connected with his long thick beard. "......" Kento just looks at her. "What? He looks like he's full of...... knowledge...."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 22, 2009)

“Sister Falchion swords eh? At least your getting serious now.” Elis comments. As she herself falls into a comfortable fighting stance.  “Well what…” Elis is cut off for the second time as William un-expectantly rushes in.  With a dance like movement he swings his swords in a windmill fashion as his body spins past a quick counterstrike that was meant to halt his advance. Elis’ eyes widen as she dodges between the blades that were swung in precise unison to get the maximum effect. Rolling to a stop a meter or so away the teacher’s eyes narrow on her left arm as a small cut opens ups. Grabbing her arm sweat forms on her brow as she looks up to William. He stood in one spot bouncing from foot to foot. _ That is the weirdest fighting style I’ve ever seen_ Elis thinks as she stands to her feet. Swatting the blood to the ground she decides to take to the offensive. Rushing it she dodges though another barrage of swings and comes in with a power straight punch. 

To counter William simply falls to his back for a second time. With a kick of his legs he throws himself into a spin on his shoulder blades and upper back and neck. Reaching down he balls himself up avoiding another hard punch. William places the White Falchion, Samantha, on his right ankle. Almost knowing what William wants Samantha causes the leather on her handle to wrap around his leg. Spinning out William kicks up at Elis who was bringing her self back up from her attack. On instinct she throws her body back as the blade passes right in front of her eyes. Rolling back she performs a hand spring to make distance between her and William. Sweat pours down her face as she locks onto William as he kicks his right leg up sending Samantha into the air as he recovered his footing a moment later his hand falls out as he catches his weapon. Feeling a bit of a breeze Elis looks down to see that William had cut a slit into her shirt allowing the tops of her breast to be exposed. Jennifer yells at William from her sword as she sees what happened.  “You twit, you just wanted to see her breast!!” she yelled in annoyance.   

Meanwhile Elis brings her left hand across her mouth as she formulates a plan, William’s fighting style was unique, but a little rough, like he was still perfecting it. She could use that roughness to turn his style against him, she just had to find a single opening to capitalize and shift the momentum back in her favor. Shifting bother her arms to her weapon form Elis charges in.  William falls back into his dance like style as he avoids a shot aimed for he heart. Sparks fly as steel meets steel as William and Elis blocked evaded and parried attacks. Her defense was better, William chalked it up to her taking him more serious as a strong clash causes the two to make a distance between themselves. As they take a bit of a breather as they resized each other up Elis catches the clock, there was a little more then five minutes left in her test. If she was going to end this and keep her record she had to end it now. 

She finally had a good feel for William’s style and his left side was his weakness, it was the side that held those little openings. Rushing in Elis causes a massive clash to William’s left, as he recoiled that moment or two extra William had to adjust was enough to allow Elis to score a hit. She brutally slammed her fist into his side picking him up off the ground. Two more tremendous shots connect as flesh meet flesh. William is sent hurtling toward the clock. He slams hard into the pile stone sending a column of dust and stone into the air. Standing Elis slaps her hands together. _ That should be that_ she thinks as she looks at the sprawled form of William lying on the ground motionless. Stretching Elis turns and begins to head back toward the city leaving William for dead, and with him dead the sisters failed to as they had no Meister.  “Where are ya goin’ lass.” William’s voice trails catching Elis’ attention. Turning back to the stones she sees that William is back on his feet, his soul was fluctuating badly. In a dark place three souls floated closer together and began to merge.  “Soul Resonance.” William muttered almost inaudibly. Moments later his weapons glow and twist changing shape to very large jagged swords with chains. 

With out a word William rushes in Bringing his large weapon down onto Elis. Sparks fly as she block with weapon arms. Two more hard blows lands Elis on her back. William stands above her with a far off look in his eyes, he was unconscious. His body was doing this on it’s own. Elis braced herself as his sword leveled on her neck. Just as she was about to concede the clock rings out that time was up. William’s eyes roll into the back of his head as he collapses to the ground. Samantha and Jennifer return to their normal sword forms then to their human forms. All three were out cold. Elis’ left eye twitches as she pulls herself back to her feet.  “I guess I have to tell Shinigami-Sama these three pass.” She says in an annoyed yet relieved tone.  “This is the first time a group no smaller then six had anyone that past my test.” she adds as she bends down. Sliding William on her back she grabs Samantha and Jennifer under either arm.  “I guess I better get these three back to their rooms. Then I’ll report to Shinigami-Sama. Then I‘ll have to get a new shirt.” She says as she begins to walk back toward the city. 

~PASS!!~


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 22, 2009)

"Well he was a treasure trove of knowledge..." Risa's eye twitches as the pair walks down the snowy streams. "...." Kento just looks at her with irritated eyes. "I THOUGHT HE'D BE HELPFUL!" she shouts. "Had nothing to do with his massive muscles huh?" Kento blinked. "How can you talk now?" Risa blinks. "DON'T CHANGE THE SUBJECT! YOU DAMNED HYPOCRITE!!!!" 

A few minutes prior-

"Excuse Me~" Risa waved over to the large muscular shirtless man. "Hohohoho~" The man flexes his muscles. "Are you mesmerized by me?" He grins, a light shining brightly from his teeth. "Uhh... I.. wanted to...." Risa tilts her head struggling to find the words she was looking for. "Fufufufu, Ask me out? I understand." He turns his back to her and flexes his muscles again. "CAN YOU RESIST MY MANLINESS!?" He shouts into the sky laughing. 

"So...so cool...~" Risa's eyes fill with stars. "What can you tell us about the Demon Priest?" Kento asks. "Eh? Priest?" The man blinks. "Cool~~" Risa's eyes are still filled with stars. "YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW ABOUT THE PRIEST!?!?!?!" Kento shouts. "He's... He's killing kids man... come on..." Kento blinks. "Eh? Really?" The man rubs his chin. "Hmm..... There's a church somewhere in town... I think it might be by that one place i usually go to...." 

Kento blinked. "Thanks for your insight into the mind of a moron." Kento waved as he grabbed onto Risa's arm. "Come on Perv-queen." He grunted, "That's a man~" Risa sighed. "HE CAN'T EVEN TIE HIS SHOES WITH THAT IQ!!!" Kento screams. 

Currently-

"Seriously... and you complain about me... damn closet pervs, you guys give the rest of us a bad name." He mumbles. "DON'T CALL ME A PERVERT!!" SLAM! She drop kicks Kento into the snow. "So... cold... the ground..." He shivers as he forces himself up. "Come on, You were into the guy cause he was built like a fortress, But i bet he had small cannons." Kento chuckled to himself. "EH!? YOU MEAN HE STUFFS?! But.. it didn't look like it... " She rubbed her chin. "YOU WERE LOOKING AT HIS CROTCH!" Kento jumps up and points at her. 

FWAM!!!! Once more he finds himself in the middle of a snow sandwich. "You see.. this isn't fair... At least i admit it.. and don't hit people for calling me a perv..." He stands up and rubs the large bump on his head. "The person I asked actually GAVE us directions to the CHURCH." Kento emphasizes. "But... he knew about the church!" Risa folds her arms. "Yeah, He might have known there was a building that kind of slightly resembled something that looked like a church."

"So articulate~" She sighs. "You were thinking about his muscles again." Kento comments, putting his hands behind his head. "Let's get moving, Kishin eggs come out at night, Let's get all the info we can before night fall, i don't wanna go in unprepared!" He stomped forward, in the distance he could see a large church, Three towers with three golden bells and beautiful mosaic glass depicting saints. "Cool~" Kento whistled. 

At the Church-

"Oh? It seems Shibusen has gotten wind of me.. My my.. I had hoped i could consume a few more souls before they arrived." A voice sighs. "I guess.. I'll just have to kill them all now." The voice becomes sinister and dark. "Ah...ah..." A child's voice calls out. "Oh? Don't worry children." Five kids huddle in the corner, eyes shut tight. "It'll be over soon...." The voice laughs.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 22, 2009)

~ The Next Day ~ 

William sat up in his bed with a hard gasp. His arms immediately fold around his midsection as sharp pains course though his body. To his surprise he feels tape and cloth. While gritting his teeth he looks down to see that his ribs are heavily bandaged. A cold sweat forms on his brow as his glance cuts up to the end of his bed. There he sees Samantha sitting in a chair, her upper body was hunched over the foot of his bed. As he moved around he wakes her up. Balling her left hand up Samantha brings her fist to her left eye and rubs hard. Stretching with her other arm she yawns loudly as she pulls her self up right.  ?She really did a number to you William, I thought you were dead.? Samantha says as she stands and dose some more stretches to wake herself up.  ?What happened yesterday?? William ask as he rubs at the bandages.  ?And who fixed me up for that matter?? he adds. 

 ?I don?t know what happened, but Mr. Gilgamesh bandaged you up for? ummm?? She says thoughtfully as she pulled her right hand to her lips resting her index finger on the lower lip.  ?He fixed you up because you took that beating like a ?champ? and it was his way of saying thanks. Or something to that nature.? Jennifer?s voice rang out. William?s head turns to his door. Jennifer, wearing a smile was propped up in the doorway with her arms folded across her chest. 

~ The Night Before ~ 

-Gilgamesh?s Residence-

 ?I heard those three passed your test to day Elis. What happened? Gilgamesh ask in almost a teasing voice. A moment later a lamp shatters by his head.  ?Oh be quite.? Elis says as she tries her new uniform on. Gilgamesh?s face draws a blank as his ears sink to shoulder level as he raises his arms in a questioning manner.  ?That don?t tell me anything, and what?s up with the new shirt?? Gilgamesh  ask. An annoyed look crosses Elis? face as she finishes zipping her shirt up.  ?The boy used Soul Resonance, while he was unconscious. That is how they passed.? She says with an annoyed tone.  ?As far as the shirt, he cut a big gash in it.? she adds as she turns around. A big goofy smile crosses Gilgamesh?s face.  ?A Soul Resonance while out cold, you have to be kidding me!? Gilgamesh says with a chuckle.  ?After seeing Look Out point, I figure you killed all of them, looks like your getting old Elis.? Gilgamesh adds. 

His smile quickly falls though as he catches Elis? face. A moment later a bed is above her head.  ?Y-you know, I think I?m-I?m gonna go pay that boy a visit.? Gilgamesh says as sweat pours down his face.  ?Gotta GO!? he adds as he vanishes though a door. With a snort Elis puts the bed down.  ?I?ll deal with him when he gets back.? She growls angrily.

~ Present ~ 

 ?It?s about time you got up, I was beginning to worry.? Jennifer says as she walks into the room.  ??Bout time I got up? What time is it?? William comments as he rubs his head.  ?Seven-thirty A.M.? Samantha chimes in as she picks up William?s alarm clock.  ?Seven-Thirty!?? William shouts.  ?Class starts in a hour, we?re gonna be late!? William adds as he tries to scramble out of bed.  ?Ack!!? escape William?s lips as a left cross catches him on the chin. As he crumples back into bed Jennifer pulls her clenched fist back and rests it on her hip.  ?Sorry William, no class today.? Jennifer says sternly. William brings his left hand to his face and rubs it as he sets up.  ?Is it because we failed?? William ask.  ?Nope, we passed.? Samantha chimed in again winking with a smile as she stuck her tongue out.  ?Is it because o? mah injuries?? William then ask.

 ?Those injuries wouldn?t keep you from class.? Jennifer said while rolling her eyes.  ?What then? Why can?t we go t? class?? William ask.  ?Because we have our first mission, we are heading out to Britain Immediately.? Jennifer says as she holds up the orders singed by Shinigami.  ?We?ve only started class yesterday! What did we do to be sent oot * on a mission so soon?? William ask as he scratched his head.  ?Who knows, It?ll be fun though, we?re getting to go home!? Samantha says with a smile.  ?Only for the duration of the Mission Sam, and we got the mission probably because we survived that psycho?s test.? Jennifer says as she bows her head folding her arms over her chest again.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 *Oot is Scot for out


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 22, 2009)

The Ninja, The Bitch and The Nun?s Wardrobe- 


 ?It?s big?? Kento comments while bending backwards looking up at the church. ?Oh? It?s gone!?? He puts his hands over his eyes but all he sees is snow. ?No? you went back to far.? Risa turns to him, Kento bent back far enough that his head was now stuck in the snow. ?Oh.? Kento quickly pulls himself back into his upright position. ?So, Do we go in there now?? He asked her, It was her mission after all. ?Yes, Let?s find out just how many priests are here and then we can check with the nuns and people inside to see if one seems to stand out from the rest.? Kento nodded. ?AWAY WE GO!? He marched forward and pulled on the door handle.

?hmm? Locked?? He began to tug harder. ?I see.. An enemy has appeared.? He looked over the door. ?AHA!? He then pushed on it. ?It opens inward!? He nodded. ?I can?t tell? are you smart or stupid? pick one.? Risa grumbled as the two walked into the church. The inside was as beautiful as the outside. Golden chandeliers with candles making three neat and tidy rows on the ceiling, A large cross hanging in the very back, Four long rows of pews and four more on a second floor above them. ?It?s so pretty!? Risa comments as she looks around and sees the mosaic glass sparkle with the images of saints.

?Ah, Hello, Are you new here?? A young nun with long blond hair rather tight robes smiles as the two. ?WAHOO~~~? Kento was about to rocket off but Risa caught him by the collar. ?Yes, See we are here on a mission from Shibusen and were wondering if we could possibly ask you some questions?? Risa smiled. ?Ah! Yes, I see!? The woman nodded. ?I?m Veronika Isidora, Pleasure to meet you.? She bowed to the two of them. ?I am Tanaka Risa and this is Azamaki Kento.? Risa bowed back. ?I love boobs.? Kento bowed.

THWACK!!!!! ?CAN?T YOU STOP THINKING ABOUT PERVETED THINGS!? We are in a church!? Risa pointed around her. ?Ah? But God created the holy mounds? to praise him, I must love them.? Kento nodded. ?*giggle* I suppose that?s one way of worship.? Veronika smiled. ?See, She agrees and she?s a nun!? Kento took a proud stance. ?Yeah? Guess what nuns are Kento.? Risa narrowed her eyes at him. ?What?? Kento asked. ?Married. To. God.? She smirked. ?Fufufufufu? Married or not? WHAT?S WRONG WITH A LITTLE PETTING!!!? Kento took a proud stance and laughed.

CRACK! ?P..Please? no violence in gods house?? Veronika held her hands out nervously trying to stop Risa from beating on Kento. The people who had come to worship only look on with curiosity and concern in their eyes.  ?P..Please, Come this way?? Veroika began to walk over to a door on the right side of the cross. ?Ah, The back room?? Kento nodded, his face swollen purple. ?Shut up.? Risa grumbled as the two followed behind the nun.

?You see, This church is connected to two separate buildings through a tunnel system.? Veronika led them through a stone tunnel, Paintings of other nuns hung along side torches lighting up the way. ?These nuns were all the Mother Superiors of the past.? She smiled as she pointed out the pictures. ?You see, These tunnels were made during the war so that the church staff could escape quickly and quietly should bombings of the church occur!? Veronika continued on her history lesson, Risa was paying attention and quite fascinated. ?Ah, I see, That?s amazing!?

Risa had a look of excitement on her face, She looked over at Kento and noticed he too had a look similar to hers. ?Is he really paying attention?? She thought to herself, until she noticed his eyes were focused a little too low. ?Hmm?? Risa turned her head to see what it was he was looking at..  It wasn?t shocking what she saw, It seemed Miss Veronika not only enjoyed tight clothing, But she also didn?t appear to wear traditional underwear as her dress conformed quite well to her body.. 

?PERVERT!!!!? SLAM!!!! ?Urgh?? Kento rubbed his head. ?Are you ok Kento?? Veronika wiped his head with a wet cloth. ?Oh~ My angel~? Kento smiles. ?So, This is your room Veronika?? Risa looked around, It was very simple. A wooden floor, White walls with a single picture of Jesus over a desk with a golden cross and candles. There was a single wardrobe with a single bed and another desk that had a stack of blank papers, a bible and a pen. 


?Yes, Forgive me if it?s small, We try to remain pure by having as little as possible. We even swear an oath of poverty as to remain greedless.? Veronika smiles at Risa. ?Think we can get Kento to sign up for that lustfree thing?? She asked. ?Hmm~ I think it?s cute~? Veronika smiles at him. ?Hehehe~ She thinks I?m cute~? Kento smiles back with a big dorky smile. ?Can we please get down to business?? Risa took a seat, While Veronika allowed Kento to lay his head in her lap as she sat on the edge of the bed. 

?Yes, Well?Recently there has been a large number of choir and alter boys vanishing!?  She holds up a finger as if it were new news. ?I know that, that?s why we?re here. What I want to know though is how many priests this church has, nuns as well. I need to question everyone and see if there is anything suspicious going on.? Veronika nodded and rubbed her chin. ?Hmm, I would say, there is currently 5 priests and 15 nuns, this includes the head priest and the Head mistress.? Veronika smiles. 

?Can you tell me which of them has been acting off lately? Possibly hanging around the children more then usual?? Veronika put her finger to her lip. ?Hmm.. The head priest has been acting strangely and he is the last one to have seen all the boys before they vanished?.? She rubbed her chin. ?But then, Father Ivanov has been acting odd too and has been punishing the boys more? There?s also father Boravich and he?s just odd~? She put a fist to her head and stuck out her tongue. ?Alright, I think this is a good start. Thank you Veronika.? Risa bowed. ?Come on Kento!? She grabbed the young man by his arm. ?But I dun wanna~~? he cried out. ?Bye~? Veronika waved to kento before blowing a kiss. "Uwaah~~~" Kento sighs happily.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Oct 22, 2009)

*Voileta and Emille's apartment....Day one*

Voileta rolled over on the couch, wrapped up in a cacoon of blankets, she had no idea what time it was. She sat up and looked at the wall. She'd been dealing with a fever since last night. 

 "Morning sunshine,"She heard Emille say as he walked into the room. 
"Hey. What time is it, Emille?"  Voileta asked, still sounding tired. Emille walked over to Voileta's side, and placed his hand on her forehead.
 "Well, good news. You're temperature has gone down. How are you feeling, Voileta?" Emille stated. 
"I'm feeling sleepy but, that's just because I just woke up," Voileta said. Emille sighed in relief.

"Well, that's good. How about you then go get dressed. We're already running late," Emille said casually to Voileta. Voileta's eyes' as she jumped off the couch and dashed to the bathroom. Emille laughed at her reaction.

Twenty minutes later, Voileta was out of the shower and dressed. She quickly grabbed her bag and ran out the door. Emille got up from the chair he was sitting in , grabbed his school bag, and followed Voileta. With god-like speed Voileta made it to her destination with Emille following behind.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 22, 2009)

As a blank expression falls across William’s face he pulls his legs out from under his sheets.  “If ya Lassies will b’ so kind, I need t’ get ready.” he says as he shoos the two toward his door.  “Awwww, you telling us we have to leave William.” Samantha pouts.  “Aye, I just need ya t’ get oot long enough fer meh to get a shower and t’ get dressed.” William replies with a smile. Jennifer turns toward the door as an annoyed look crosses her features.  “You better be in the lobby in twenty minutes, or I’ll be back up here, and I’ll drag you out even if your not ready.” she says in a serous tone as she walks out the door. A worried look crosses William’s face as Samantha follows behind her sister. As the door swings closed William whips into a mad dash getting everything he thinks he is going to need. -Meanwhile-  “Would you really do that Jen?’ Samantha ask curiously as the two walked down the hallway.  “Of course not, but what he don’t know won’t hurt us.” Jennifer replies back as a playful smile crosses her lips. 

~ 17 Minutes Later ~ 

William bursts though his door with a panicked look on his face. He slightly winces in pain as the jarring sends shockwaves though his cracked ribs. _ Only got three minute to get to the lobby_ he thinks as he bolts past the elevator. Zooming down the stairs at top speed the world is all but a blur to William as he blows past each level. Fourth floor, Third Floor, Second Floor, Lobby - BAMM- William runs head long into the door. He slides to the floor leaving a trail of blood on the window as he dose. _ Who puts a door that opens inward on a stair well_ William thinks as he pulls himself up via the door knob. Pressing his free hand to his face  he twist the knob with the other. Blood seeps though his fingers as she steps out into the lobby. Samantha walks up to him holding a wet towel,  “Jen thought this might happen.” She says with a smile as she hands over the towel. William just shook his head as he spots Jennifer at the front door.

 “What’s keeping you two?’ she yells as she shakes her fist. William only sighs as he starts to walk forward. With a bit of a hop in her step Samantha follows behind. Reaching the doors William follows behind Jennifer into the parking lot of the housing complex, what he saw amazed him. A chauffeur was loading the girls luggage into a large stretch limousine. William’s jaw dropped as he can only point at the vehicle.  “Do you think daddy was going to let us ride around in a cab?” Jennifer asked as the man finished loading their luggage, William didn‘t even think to ask why they needed any at all. After closing the trunk he promptly snaps his heels together and walks for the door opening it he motions for the three to enter the limo. Jennifer is prompt in her actions as she quickly enters the vehicle. Samantha on the other hand has to grab William, whom was still in shock, by the arm and drag him into the vehicle.

Once the three was inside the chauffeur  closes the door and walks around to the drivers side and gets in. As the car changes gears William notices a letter laying on a table with his name on it. Picking it up he opens it and pulls the letter out.

~_Dear Son, 
Your Mother and I are so happy that you decided to do something with your life. Joining the Shibusen and become a real Meister is a big step. Mr. Crowhaven tells us you decided to take his daughters along as well so they could serve as your weapons. That was a good choice son. Take care of those two, one of them will make a fine wife for you one day. Oh I almost forgot to tell you, your mother will be writing you every so often to keep in touch with you. We would also like you to have this money as you weren’t home to celebrate your birthday with family. 

						Your Loving parents.

P.S. 
If you see Shinigami, tell him your parents said hi!_~

William’s left eye twitches as he pulls several hundred dollars from the envelope. His plans had came undone, his parents knew where he was and they think Samantha and Jennifer being her was his idea. Looking up past the top of his letter he sees the sister are preoccupied with a file.  “So, what is our mission anyway.” William ask as he folds the money into the letter. He unbuttons the top of his coat as Jennifer’s gaze cuts up and above the file.  “We’re to be investigating a string of bizarre murders, it’s thought that an egg of Kishin is involved.” she says as William stuffs the letter and money into an inner coat pocket.

~ A day Earlier with Gilgamesh ~ 

 “I wonder where those students are?” He mumbles as he sits in a desk. His elbow is propped up on the surface of the table as his face is deformed by his fist as he props it there.  “If they’re not here, they can’t learn about how great I am.” he sighs.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 22, 2009)

Defective Detectives-

The Investigation begins- First Target BORAVICH!

?So, Can you tell me, Just why is it you became a priest?? Risa adjusted her glasses and readied a pad and paper. ?Yes, I became a priest because I really like the clothing.? Boravich; A rather large and round man, he has a single hair on the top of his heads and puffy cheeks. ?I? I see? And what kind of food do you enjoy eating?? Risa asked. ?All.? Boravich answers without hesitation. ?That was obvious.? Risa looked down at her notes. ?Alright, where have you been the past few nights?? She narrowed her eyes. ?Home, I had to polish my dolls.? He folds his arms and nods. ??..? Risa?s eye twitched. ?Yeah.. ?Dolls?? Kento smirked while he leaned back in a chair and picked his nose. 

?IT?S PERFECTLY FINE FOR A PRIEST TO COLLECT DOLLS!!!? Boravich stands up quickly and knocks the chair over with his massive behind. ?DO YOU KNOW HOW HARD IT IS BEING A PRIEST!? YOU CAN?T PLEASE YOURSELF AT ALL!!!!? he screams at Kento. ?Wah, wah, just quit being a priest then.? Kento blinks. ?But?? Boravich looks down at the desk. ?I look good~? He begins to hug himself as sakura petals flow behind him, ?You look like an elephants ass.? Kento yawns. ?WHAT!?!?!?!?!? 

The Investigation Continues? After a few bandages- Second Target, FATHER IVANOV!

?So, I hear you have been punishing the children more recently?? Risa asks the father. ?Yes.? Ivanov; A tall man with a short pointed black beard, His hair is long and parted directly down the middle leading into two pony tails separating the two halves. ?Uh.. Why?? Risa was trying to ignore his hair, but it was difficult. ?The children have become restless lately. They are always trying to flip the nuns skirts and that Viktoria, Veronika Whatever her name is, She isn?t HELPING that situation. How are these boys to learn how to be pure if she continues to temp their hearts??

He shook his head and crossed his arms. ?Despicable, for a women of god to dress in such a fashion.? Risa nodded in agreement. ?Heh, you guys have no idea what beauty is.? Kento. who currently had bandages wrapped around his head, chimes into the conversation. ?SO WHAT IF SHE GOES COMMANDO AND WEARS TIGHT ROBES!!! GOD MADE HER THAT WAY!!! THE PERFECT GODDESS!!!!? Kento stands with on foot on the chair, still leaning back, and one on a desk where they are doing their interviews. 

?You see, This is why I have punished these boys more! They are losing their morals and they are straying from the path of god!? Risa nods once more. ?Yes, I can fully understand, I have had to punish this one quite often.? Risa then kicks the chair out from under Kento. ?Eh?? Kento floats in the air for a second before he comes crashing down and hitting his jaw on the desk. ?HOGUH!!!? 

The Investigation is quickly going no where!  The final target, HEAD PRIEST!

?Hello Might I ask your name?? Risa turned a page in her notebook. ?I am the head priest, Father Verichov.? Risa nodded and wrote the notes down. ?Now father, It seems that the last person who saw the missing boys alive was you, Can you tell me, just why is that?? She raised just a single brow when she looked at him. ?Hahaha, I see, You don?t pull punches do you my child?? He smiled, Father Verichov was an older man, His hair had gone full white already his face only slightly wrinkled around his eyes and the edges of his mouths. His body was still muscular and well shaped from his youth, In all he gave off a very distinguished aura. 

?You see, I take a pride in my church and my parish. I was speaking with the children because they were concerned about how Father Invanov was treating them. I informed them that they must overcome their feelings of lust in order to become closer to god.? He smiled at Risa, Somehow she could feel that his aura and intentions were good. But that wasn?t enough, he was still a suspect in the murder of at least twenty children already. 

?I?m sorry for having to ask you this father.? Risa stood up and bowed to him. ?It is fine my child, As long as the one who has done this is caught.? He slowly stood up and held out his hand. ?I shall pray that you are able to catch this culprit soon.? Risa nodded and shook his hand. ?I promise we will do our best.? Verichov smiled and turned away from them. 

?I don?t like that guy.? Kento grumbles, His entire face now wrapped in bandages. ?Huh? Why?? Risa turns to him. ?Just? something about him, it doesn?t feel right?? He sighed and slowly stood up. ?Whatever, Come on, It?s getting close to night and we need to find a place to hide out.? Risa nodded and followed behind Kento, out into the main area of the church. ?Hey, Kento?? Risa called out to him. ?Hmm? Yeah what is it?? He turned back to her. ?Do you believe in god?? She asked.

?Eh.? Kento shrugged. ?Eh, Isn?t an answer, It?s just yes or no.? Risa smacked him over the head. ?It?s complicated.? Kento looks up at the large cross. ?I want to say yes, it would be kind of nice you know? Knowing that there is a heaven and knowing that my parents are up there.. watching me? But somehow.? He turns away from the cross. ?I just can?t see there being a god in a world where twenty kids are killed? what kind of plan is that.? He puts his hands into his pockets. ?Come on.? 

Risa nods and follows behind them, The two look around the church, trying to find a good place to hold down the fort. ?One of us should take the back and one the front.? Kento looks at the doors. ?Since they open inward, it?ll be easier to block em too.? Risa nodded. ?I agree, I?ll watch the front door if you think you can handle the back.? Risa commented. ?I like the way you think, I?ll take care of your ba-? THWACK! ?I WASN?T TALKING LIKE THAT YOU PERVET!!!?

?Urgh? I wasn?t going to make a perverted joke.. that time? ? He propped himself up on his right elbow as he held his nose with his left hand. ?I was going to say, I?ll take care of your back.? Kento slowly stood up, blood gushing down his nose. ?O?oh? Sorry??Risa rubbed the back of her head and chuckled. ?Yeah.. sure? I?ll be going to the back of the church, Don?t let anyone in, if someone does come in, call me.? Risa nods and watches kento walk away, dripping blood onto the carpet.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 22, 2009)

Back of the church-

?Urgh, how hard did she hit me?? Kento couldn?t seem to stop the bleeding in his nose. ?She didn?t have to kick me that hard?.? He sat down outside the back door of the church. ?I wish I WAS making a back door joke?.? He grumbled. ?Ah? Kento? You?re hurt~? Kento turned his head to see Veronika walking towards him carrying a basket of bread. ?Ah? yeah.. it?s nothing.? Kento stood up and took a proud stance, ?See it stopped! Hehehe!? His entire left arm began to swing around in a circle. ?A little wound like this is nothing to me!?

As he says that, His nose begins to spray blood again. ?Wah~~ It?s bleeding again~~? Veronika rushes over to him. ?Please come with me! I have some bandages in my room!? She grabbed his arm and began to pull him away. ?Ah.. wait.. I have to watch the door?? Kento protested. ?But? the boobies?? His face soon turned into a goofy expression as he realized his arm was pressed against Veronika?s chest. ?No excuses~ You can?t fight if your bleeding~ you?ll pass out~? Kento nodded. ?Yes my goddess, you know breast~ i mean best~? 

Within a few moments, Kento found himself alone with Veronika in her room. ?There we are~? She finished plugging up Kento?s nose with a few cotton balls. ?Hahahah~ You look like a mummy~? She giggled pointing at his gauze wrapped face and the cotton balls in his nose. ?I?m the mummy of love~? He comments placing his head between her chest. ?Oh~ Such a naughty mummy~? Veronika giggled. ?I think.. You need to be punished. ?That?s right~~ I'm such a bad mummy~? Kento looked up from his paradise to see Veronika?s has had changed. ?Eh??? He blinked. ?Let Veronika punish your soul!? Her face began to contort and twist. ?Ah? shit? you?re the kishin egg??


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 23, 2009)

-two days after the field exam-

Sieg and Balmung were on a small fisher's boat somewhere in the mediterranean sea

"So can we make a stop at Khersonisos? It said to be fun over there?" Sieg says while reading a flyer about the island of Crete.

"No, we're going Chania and go straight south to the mountain area, a Egg of Kishin seems to be active over there." He says with his arm folded looking straight at the Greek island.

-One day before-
At Shinigami's room, Shinigami, Beo Wulf, Chayni, Balmung and Sieg are present

"Yoo~If it isn't Sieg Freed! You're just as promising as your father mm~?" Shinigami says casually

"Eh...I'm not sure..."

*"Shinigami-sama, we shouldn't mention Volsung to him should we?"* Beo Wulf whispered

"Ohh yeahh probably~!"

Chayni coughed holding her hand for her mouth
"The mission?"

"Ah yeaa~! You two need to investigate a matter in Crete, Greece, lately a lot of villagers have been disappearing in the remote are in the middle of the island in the mountain rage, most likely it involves a egg of kishin."

"J-Just the two of us?" Sieg asked in shock
"It's pretty usual for a meister and weapon to be send alone on a mission Sieg..."
*"Although we would have liked to send some of our personal, we are currently busy with investigating the Kishin Sakra and the Garuda, also the case of Vo--"* Beo wulf was interrupted by Chayni
"That's enough!"
*"..Right"* He said while scratching the back of his head.

-Back to the present-
"So is your arm doing okay?" Sieg asked
"Yeah...Apparantly Chayni didn't overdo it...How lucky"

Balmung was lost is his thoughts, would Sieg hold it together when they would face a real egg of Kishin?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 23, 2009)

The Limo ride was fairly long, the airport the girls wanted to go to was over an hour away. William only sighed as he looked over the Mission Details as Samantha and Jennifer gossiped amongst themselves. Seems that the disappearances were happening in London. William?s eyebrows arch up in confusion. The details were unbearably short offering no leads on where to possibly start. With nothing better to do William had scoured over the briefings a multitude of times practically memorizing them by the time the Limo Rolled to a stop at the international airport. William sighed heavily as he glanced out the limo?s window. _ It?s going to be a long, long flight, excess of ten hours probably_ he thinks as he makes his way to the door. But to his surprise the Limo starts to move again. With a bump William falls face first into Samantha?s chest. 

Samantha blushes furiously as a thick red bar appears between her eyes and nose. Her arms fly up beside her head as she just looks down with a puzzled look and blinks. After a moment of shock, Jennifer ?helps? William up with a toss. He crashes into his seat with a face as red as his coat.  ?William Ian Draconis, what did I tell you about being on your best behavior?? she grumbles as she takes her seat again. A weary smile crosses Samantha?s face as she looks to her sister.  ?I think it was just an accident Jen.? Samantha says as the Limo comes to a stop a second time. As the driver?s door slams shut William pulls himself upright in his seat, after composing himself, deciding to allow the Driver to open the door. Several moments later the door opens and William allows Samantha and Jennifer to exit first. 

As he steps out of the vehicle his eyes fall on a large golden colored jet, on the rear vertical stabilizer was painted a large black crow with wings spread with, behind it was two swords crossed.  For the second time that day William?s jaw as he can only point with bugged out eyes.  ?Do you like daddy?s personal Concorde William?? Samantha ask with a giggle as the stewardess?, in tight somewhat revealing uniforms, help the limo driver unload the sister?s luggage.  ?Lemme guess, would daddy allow ya t? fly in ah regular jet.? William says as he composes himself.  ?That about sums it up.? Jennifer replies as she elbow William in the ribs as she walks back.  ?Ack!!? William grunts as he doubles over clenching his sore ribs. As William pulls himself back up a large man in a navy Captains uniform walks up.  He was an older man with stark white hair. Wrinkles framed his face with the road work of experience as a gentle smile was spread across his lips. His light blue eyes still held the vigor of life as he made his way over to the three. ?My name is David Rowland, Captain of this wondrous machine.?  the man says in a surprisingly youthful tone. 

?If the guest would be gracious enough to enter the Crowhaven 01, we?ll be ready for departure as soon as the luggage is loaded.? David says as he motions toward a staircase that lead to an open door. William follows closely behind the sisters as the make their way up the stairs. Once in side the jet William?s eyes fall upon a interior that the swankiest five star hotel would drool over. The carpet on the floor was thick and a beautiful shade of royal blue. William feet sank into it several inches when he steps out on it. The walls were a pure white trimmed in a brilliant gold. Large black leather couches lined the left wall as a very large entertainment center filled the left. All manner of Movies lined the upper shelves while the latest game systems and games lined the bottom. As William?s eyes fall over the luxuries of the jet his eyes fall on a hallway that lead to the bathrooms and a several bedrooms. Beside the door William?s eyes fall onto a refrigerator that was built into the wall.  ?Is this ah plane or ah house?? William ask as he walks around.  ?Only the best for daddy.? Jennifer replies as William looks around.  ?Hey, look ah red button. Wonder what it dose.? William says as he absent mindedly presses it. 

Gears hum to life as a small portal in the ceiling opens. A golden pole lowers and connects to a base in the floor. William?s face turns a light shade of red as he realizes what it is.  ?Ack!? William shouts as Jennifer?s hand slams off the side of his head.  ?Don?t touch with out permission.? She grumbles as she presses the button again. It is about this time that the intercom blares to life.          

_ ?This is your captain speaking, we will be taking off in less then ten minutes. Weather from here to London looks good, so we should have a pleasant flight. Estimated flight time is a little over five hours, so we should be arriving in London about eight o? Clock local London time. That is all.?_ ~Click 

As the intercom dies the jet starts to move as  a fasten seatbelt sigh flashes on. Jennifer and Samantha walk over to one of the couches and buckle in as William pulls himself from the ground. A moment or two later he is fastened in as well as the Crowhaven 01 pulls into line for take off. 

~ A Little Over Five  Hours Later, 8:03 London Time ~

The flight was rather enjoyable. They watched a movie and played video games. And the food was wonderful, it had been the first time William ever had lobster and he loved the way it tasted. But the flight had came to a end and the Crowhaven 01 was rolling to a stop. When the seatbelt sign flashes off William and the sisters un buckle themselves and pull there selves from the seat as the door to the Captain?s cabin opens. David steps out wearing that ever present smile. ?I hope you found the flight enjoyable.? he says as he walks over and opens the door. With a whistle the stairs are rolled into place as another Limo drives up. ?You?ll be staying at the Claridge during your stay.? David says as he pulls a letter out of his inner coat pocket. He hands it to William as they make their exit. ?Good luck on your mission.? he adds as he waves as they walk down the steps. 

William shoves his hands in his pockets as he waits to get in the Limo with the sisters. London weather at it?s finest. Wet, dreary and foggy. William just shook his head as he stepped into the limo. _ How did the British live in such conditions_  he thinks as the door closes behind him.  ?The Claridge is a very prestigious luxury hotel William, so it is imperative that you behave. Knowing daddy he got two rooms for us.? Jennifer says as she shakes her left index finger at William as he sat.   ?Aye lass, I?ll be on mah best behavior.? William replies as the limo starts to move.  ?It?s a wee bit t? late t? b? looking aboot fer th? Kishin Egg. We should probably get ah good nights rest and start first thing tomorrow.? William adds as he fold his arms over his chest.  ?Yeah that is probably the best move.? Samantha says as Jennifer nods her head in agreement. 

Some time later the limo rolls up to a large lavish hotel. As William steps out into the damp cool air he can only look up in amazement. Luxury it was and it had an air of royalty about it. Bellhops swarm the limo taking the luggage with the utmost of care. William follows behind the girls still looking up at the building, it was beautiful. Once they pass though the doors they are meet by the manager. ?Welcome to the Claridge, you must be Jennifer and Samantha.? the man with the pencil mustache says as he bows. ?And you must be young master Draconis.? he adds as he looks to the teen clad in red. ?Mr. Crowhaven has made special arrangements, you have the two top suites the hotel offers, and that floor is vacant so you can do what ever you?re here for.? the manager adds as he motions for the three to follow him.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 23, 2009)

*With Beowulf's Group*

"Well I've had enough of this crap," Takeo grabs Blitz as he transforms into his staff form, "Try to show this guy our true power," he charges forward, the staff held near his waist.

He raises his hands which grasp the top of the staff and then plants it into the ground, pole vaulting himself into the air. Beo Wulf watches curiously, "Ready Blitz..."

"Lets do this already," Takeo raises it above his head and gets a tight grip. In an instant the staff got ten times thicker and became several times longer, shooting like a bullet towards Beo Wulf.

The man's eyes widen, taken by suprise, however he manages to catch the end of the staff before it slammed into his chest, *"Nice trick...Time to show you mine..."* he starts to growl, and grow hair over his body. 

Takeo and Blitz look in shock, "What the hell is he?" he transforms into his werewolf form and gets a tighter grip on the staff, *"It was a good attempt, but looks like it's about to backfire,"* he growls at them before he starts to swing Takeo back and forth by the staff.

He holds onto the end of Blitz for his life, "Crap! Crap! Crap!" Beo Wulf finally stops for a moment, *"This is the best you can do! Not even a single scratch? Maybe you don't deserve this..."*

Takeo glares at him, "Oh yea...Blitz!" he tightens his grip on the staff and it soon thins out, forcing the master to lose his grip on the weapon as it changed size. 

Takeo then takes the opertunity to jut it forward, slamming the tip of it right into Beo 
Wulf's chest. Takeo then falls down to the ground, *"Haha...as pathetic as that was you have accomplished the task,"* he turns to the two pairs, *"You have passed, report to Shinigami tomorrow for your first missions."*


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 23, 2009)

The Terror Of The Mounds-

BOOM!! The wall to Veronika?s room explodes filling the tunnel with dust. ?GET BACK HERE~~ VERONIKA JUST WANTS TO CRADLE YOU IN HER CHEST~? A sinister voice howls. ?I DON?T WANNA~~~? Kento bursts out of the cloud of smoke and runs as quick as he can through the tunnel system.  ?Damn it? when did large breasts become evil!?? Kento grips his head and shouts in frustration. ?COME BACK CHILD~~? Veronika breaks out of the smoke, Her right arm has morphed into a long rosary with a spike cross at the end. 

Her body had grown in size, though the color of her skin had become gray and her eyes black. ?Damn it?.? Kento turned back, the larger rosary heading his way. ?WAAH~~~? He jumped to the right and began running across the wall. ?what the hell is wrong with me! I?m a man! Large breast shaped objects don?t scare me!? He stopped and turns to face Veronika with a proud stance. ?HAHAHAH~~~? She laughed as she whipped the rosary at him. ?Yeah, Screw this.? Kento turned back and began to run for th exit again.

At the front of the Church-

?Hmm, I haven?t heard from Kento in a while.. I wonder where he is.? Risa looked around, She knew he was guarding the back of the church, But half an hour without a peek was odd for Kento. ?Your friend?? Ivanov was preparing to head home for the night. ?You saw him!?? Risa blinked. ?Yes, I believe he went off with that whore of a nun.? The priest grumbled. ?How someone like her can claim to be married to god?? He shook his head.

?That bastard?? Risa clenched her fists and exploded in a burst of flames. ?CHILDRENS LIVES ON THE LINE AND ALL HE CAN THINK ABOUT IS SEX!?? She screams. ?W?well? I?m going home!? Invanov runs out of the church quickly. ?That women? is a demon!? He thinks to himself as he jets down the street. ?I?ll kill that bastard for this?? Risa throws a punch. ?BRING IT KENTO!!!!? BOOOOM!!!!!!!

?Eh?? Risa?s face straightens as he turns her head and sees the door to the nuns rooms explode. ?That?s odd.? She blinks. ?WAHH~~~~? Kento flies through the air and crashes into the pews, breaking five rows before his body is stopped. ?KENTO!? She rushes over to the boys limp body. ?Urgh?. Uh?? Kento coughs as he slows sits up. ?What the hell happened!?? Risa shouts at him. ?V?veronika?s? the egg?? Kento coughs.  

?? Seriously?? Risa blinked. ?YES!? Kento sat up and grabbed his stomach. ?Guh?? He grunted. ?Oh? Poor baby~ Come to Veronika~? The ghastly nun walks in through the hole in the wall and grins at the two. ?Wow? she?s? ugly?? Risa blinks, she couldn?t find the words to describe who the nun looked. ?I swear? if we get out of this alive?? Kento slowly stands up. ?I?m swearing off big boobed girls? nothing good comes of it?.? He thinks back to all the beatings he?s received because of his obsession, especially the current one he?s taking.

?Heh, That?d be impossible for you.? Risa helps him stand up straight,. ?Yeah, I can try.? Kento grips onto Risa?s hand. ?You ready for this?? He asks. ?Our first Kishin egg, I?m ready if you are.? Risa smirked. ?Alright?? Risa?s body began to glow a brilliant green before she turned into a ninja-to. ?Oh? How cute~ Look how small it is~? Veronika laughs. ?It?s not the size of the blade.? Kento holds up the Ninja-to. ?It?s the motion of the soul.? 

With that, he charged forward, Veronika raised her rosary into the air and whipped it at the two. ?Kento!? Risa shouts. ?I see it.? Kento watches the pointed cross fly towards him. ?Now!? He ducks to the right and rolls forward continuing his charge.  ?Fufufufu~? Veronika pulls down on her arm and slams the rosary beads into the ground next to Kento.  ?UWAH!? Kento flies off to the right and crashes through more church pews before stopping at a wall. ?Urgh?? He coughed, blood running down his forehead and between his eyes.

?Come on Kento! Get up!? Risa shouts. ?You can take more damage then this right!? Think about how many times you have been beaten for peeping!? Risa tries to encourage Kento to stand up. ?Heh.. Damn it, my shoulders killing me though.? Kento slowly stands up and brushes the rubble off him. ?Come on! Where?s the Kento I know! The man who can think himself out of any tough spot!? Risa shouts. ?Yeah? I guess you?re right.? Kento looks up at the ceiling. ?Let?s try that on for size.?


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 24, 2009)

Izumi crawled out from under the boulder, her back still hurting from the attack."Wait, we passed? But we haven't even shown what we can do Wulf-sensei!"

Beo Wulf walked up to her and gave her a pat on the shoulder. "*The timeee I took throwing rocks at you was the time the other pair took to hit meeee. Consider it a group effort.*" Wulf laughed. "*But next tiimeee try not to be bait.*"

After that grueling training exercise Izumi and Kentaro returned back to their homes in Death City. It was a simple 2-story house where they and their close friends stayed.

"Welcome home, Izumi, Kentaro." Akira Tenzo, the father of their hometown's mayor greeted. He was actually a retired meister, and spent his days searching Japan for the talents Izumi and Kentaro possessed.

"Tenzo-san, what's for dinner?" Kentaro asked as he pirrouted towards the kitchen, not exhausted at all from the fight against Beo Wulf. 

"How can he still move?" Izumi mused. 

"That boy never does get tired does he?" Akira laughed. 

After Kentaro settled down they had their dinner. It was a simple meal of fried and fish and vegetables, but the ice cream for dessert made up for it. 

"So, you all passed right?" Akira asked his charges. 

" Barely." Izumi replied, massaging her bandaged back. A usual she was wearing absolutely nothing except for her underwear, and even then it was only because she covered in bandages that her 'private parts' weren't shown.

"Well Soichiro and I passed with flying colors." Yuriko replied smugly. "Too bad he's still in the hospital though."

Izumi grit her teeth, annoyed. "You're his weapon, you were supposed to protect him." 

"You're one to talk fanservice machine. Spinning boy over here provides as much protection as a fancy mask." Yuriko retorted.

Izumi was about to punch Yuriko in the face when Akira intervened. "Yuriko, why don't you order pizza? The fish won't be enough for us tonight."

"Read my mind." Yuriko left the room, but not without throwing Izumi another smug look.

"So, Izumi." Akira asked, changing the subject. "What mission were you assigned?" 

Izumi shrugged. "We're just going to Panama. There's been a steady rise in missing souls lately, and they want to be sure if it's a witch or something worse."


_Panama Canal_

One of the cargo ships was on fire. A man staggered out of the boat, his eyes white as snow before collapsing. 

Atop a crane a hulking monstrosity was watching the mayhem before vanishing into the shadows.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 24, 2009)

Battle of the Bulges! 

Kento and Risa take off for the stairs, running right past Veronika. "Come on! that wont work~" Veronika laughed as she swung her rosary at them. "Hup!" Kento jumped over the rosary like a big jump rope and dashes up the stairs to the second floor of the church. Once there, He only finds more pews and a few candle holders. "Alright, You ready?" Kento looked down at his blade. "Yeah, I got the plan." Risa changes back into human form. "On three." Risa nods.

"One." Kento grabs his scarf and tugs hard causing it to unravel. "Two!" Risa grabs a hold of one end of the scarf while kento wraps the other around his wrist. "THREE!" With a quick toss Risa transforms into her Ninja-to mode and wraps around one of the golden chandeliers. "I love this attack." Kento smirked as he jumped off the second floor. "What the hell is that?" Veronika sweatdropped.

"I'm fighting back you big balled bitch!" As Kento swings down he holds out both feet and nail's Veronika's chest, causing her to fall backward. "GUAH!" She screams as she hits the floor. "You... lousy brat... I'll kill you!" The blond haired gray skinned Egg of Kishin, gets up and starts to walk towards Kento, he is simply hanging from the chandelier now. "I'll kill you slow... torture you... pay you back for your insolence!"

Kento nodded. "Yeah, i don't see that happening.. See, funny thing about these old churches, After a while, the crap around these old fixtures that holds them up wears down and they loose the ability to support two people." Kento smiled and pointed up, Veronika's head soon followed as she saw Kento's scarf wrapped around the golden fixture and Risa sitting on top waving

"See yah~" Kento pulled down hard, the roof could be heard cracking as the chandelier came crashing down to the floor and smacking Veronika in the back. Risa was able to avoid taking damage from the crash by turning back into her blade form. "HAHA! My first Kishin egg, CAPTURED!" Kento turned his back, put his hands on his hips and puffed out his chest. "Kento! It's not over yet! You don't win until it turns into a soul!" Risa shouts, But as Kento turns around, it seems they were too late to do anything about it.

Veronika throws the chandelier off her and Lisa goes with it. "Oh shit." Kento takes a step back. "You... bastard...." Veronika's rosary arm begin to stick together, straighten out and stiffen. "I'll kill you..." Her arm now resembles a long pole blade with odd balled handle. "Risa... could use some help over here...." Kento looks past veronika and raises his hand. "I'm stuck..." Risa blinks, One of the light fixtures having been jabbed between her shirt, moving meant being topless. 

"....." Kento slapped his forehead. "You really are more concerned with that, Then me living!?" He shouts over at her. "I refuse to give into your pervertedness." Risa folds her arms. "Damn it..." Kento looks back at Veronika, Her arm now being swung down on him. "Shit." He rolls to the side, The Kishin egg quickly slashes at him again, Kento jumps backward, A forward thrust following just behind him. "I can't lose here!" Veronika comes in for another stab, Kento goes to side step it, But can't move. "Eh?" He looks around, He's found himself trapped between two confessionals and a wall. "...damn..." Veronika's arm thrusts forward, blood splattering to the floor.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 24, 2009)

Sieg and Balmung are riding a carriage pulled by a donkey through the mountain area of Crete.

"So...How will we recognize it Balmung-san?"

"How about you put your soul perception a use for a cha-" He couldn't even finish the sentence until he was interrupted by a large bang and blood splashing on his face, before them stood a large creature that resembled a bull wielding a large hammer, which had smashed the donkey to nothingness, without hesitation he swung again, Sieg and Balmung quickly jumped out of the carriage.

"I think we found it.." Balmung stated rather cynical

Sieg's eyes narrowed "Balmung, transform!" 
Balmung at first was suprised by the determination but nodded and transformed quickly, grasped by Sieg's right-hand.

The creature quickly swung horizontally, Sieg dropped to the floor dodging the large hammer, leaping like a frog forward

*"Soul Strike!!"*

The creature didn't even flinch

"W-wha--..." "Sieg! Don't flinch! Keep on going!"

Sieg nodded
*"Soul Barrage!!"*
Sieg pummeled the creature with high-consecutive punches, following up with a jumped round-house kick against the creatures face making him slightly flinch, but before Sieg knew it his leg got grabbed and he got smacked to the ground, the creature waving his hammer back down, quickly Sieg did a barrel roll, like a real StarFox pilot, Slippy would be proud.

Quickly sieg regained his footing and made distance
"We ain't doing any damage on him..."
"Is that really a egg of kishin?"

*"G...ive...your...so...uls....to...MINOOOOO....TAUROS!!!"* the creature bellowed.

"Balmung...Let's do *that*..." 
("He isn't even using the -san suffix...He is ready for battle")

"Soul Resonance!" They shouted in unison. A large white light surrounded them and the knuckle blade changed in a large claw covering Siegs whole lower arm.

*"Soul clawshot!!"* Shooting the claw of with great speed on a chain stabbing it through Minotauros' chest, retracting it pulling out it's soul

*"It....is.....over?!"*
Making it's body disperse in nothingness

Balmung changing back to it's human form holding the soul
"I'll consume this..." in one gulp he ate the soul.
Sieg smiled shyly

Suddenly they heared someone clapping

"Who are you?"
"Who am I you ask..."
Sieg looked in shock
"T-That's..Gungnir-san!! My father's weapon! A smile appeared on his face.

A wicked grin appeared on Gungnir's face
"That's right..." He transformed his arm in a long spear.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 24, 2009)

*With Takeo and Blitz*

They walk through the vast city of New York, "Ghah, how are we supposed to find this thing through all these people..." he says scratching his head, "And why are we getting such weird looks..."

"Why does that guy have no shirt on...It's the begininng of winter..." one passing person asks his friend, "And what's with that other guy? Is he some kind of Red Monkey or something?" the other man shrugs and they continue on.

"They're probably just jealous. No, they're definately jealous," he crosses his arms and nods, "But anyway, I'll track him down with my Soul Perception I guess..." he closes his eyes as they walk forward. He begins to envision something...it gets clearer and clearer...but then it gets interupted with a BEEEEEP! "LOOK OUT JACKASS!" He opens his eyes to see that he's in the middle of the street.

He leaps out of the way and onto the side walk, "WHAT THE HELL! WHY DIDN'T YOU TELL ME!" he shouts at Blitz, "Well...you seemed so focused, I'd hate to interupt you," he says with a grin, "Bastard...but whatever, I've gota' decent beat on this egg thing," they continue to walk through the streets.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 24, 2009)

~ The Next Day ~ 

William was dragged out of beg extra early this fine morning by the sisters. _ What are these two doing dragging me out of bed at three-thirty in the morning_ William thinks to himself with a yawn as the events that had played out earlier hangs in the back of his mind. Shoving his hands into his red coat William stifles another yawn as tears form in the corner of his eyes.  “Where are we goin’ this early in th’ morn?” William ask as the cold damp air nips at his nose.  “Where going to catch the sunrise from London Tower!” Samantha says with a pep in her voice as she holds up a little carry bag.  “And have some hot coco to mark the event.” Jennifer adds as she turns around and flashes a smile at William. 

A blank look falls over William’s face as they walk along, _ I thought we were here on official Shibusen Business_ William thinks as he kicks a rock down the street.  “Then we’ll have to go shopping!” Samantha says with glee.  “Only after a good breakfast.” Jennifer adds as the two break out into a bad case of the giggles. William’s heart sunk a little deeper as the two planned out the day _ They’re treating this as a vacation_ William thinks as he shakes his head.  Soon the trio is standing in front of the infamous Bloody Tower. William’s blank stare falls to another stare of awe. The London Tower was much larger then he had imagined.  “Th’ picture dennea giv’ th’ Tower justice.” William says as his glance cuts over to the sisters.  

A moment later William seems to pull a brochure for the tower out of no where as he begins to speak.  “Ya kno’. It says here that despite popular belief, only seven people have been executed here. Says that most were taken t’ Tower Hill. This paper lil’ guide also says that th’ Tower is th’ most haunted place in London.” William says as he thumbs through the slick pages of the brochure. A confused look falls over Jennifer’s face as she briefly looks around.  “Where did you get that?” she ask as her hands fall and rest on her hips. Sweat forms on William’s neck as he closes the brochure.  “I dennea kno’.” he replies as Samantha grabs it from him.  “Well it’s defiantly real.” She giggles as she hands it over to Samantha whom grabs it and inspects ever inch of it. 

As a terribly confused look falls over her face she tosses the brochure into a nearby trash can.  “Next time you pull something out of nothing, make sure it’s jewelry or name brand shoes or something more useful then that.” she says with a sigh as she turns back to the tower.  “So where we gonna watch th’ sunrise?” William ask as he looks at the locked gate.  “Just a little further up on the tower Bridge.” Jennifer says as she grabs William’s arm and begins to drag him along. Not wanting to be outdone Samantha runs up and loops her arm though William’s other arm and they walk along. As they reach the bridge the sun just starts to peek over the horizon. Opening the carry bag Samantha pulls out a thermos and pours up three cups of Hot Coco. They stand there for the better part of thirty minutes and just drank Hot Coco as the sun rose.  “This is so romantic!” both girls exclaim with a giggle to which William only shakes his head. 

 “Well I’m about ready for some Breakfast!” Samantha cheers as she jumps breaking the awkward silence that had fallen after the previous statement.  “Yeah that sounds like a good idea, I think we passed a place not too far from here on the way up here.” Jennifer adds quickly as the first rays of the sun started to burn off a little of the London Fog. 

~ Later that day Around Noon ~ 

William sits at a round metal mesh table with the girls. A large assortment of packages and boxes lay around them. _ I think we’ve been to every shop in London_ William thinks with a sigh as his feet barked at him for walking so much. William’s chair scrapped across the floor as he sets upright. Hunching over the table he pulls a pad and pen out. Staring from table to table as the girls talk William began to read lips as he jotted down things that he had over heard at the shops. Although they really weren’t asking around about the disappearances William was picking up a little info indirectly though listening. As the girls clamored on William tilts his head back as he scans the back ground talking for any leads that may present itself though the gossip of the people. _ “Sir, may I take your order?”…….”Sir may I take your order?”_ 

- Rib Jab - 

 “GYAHH!!” William yells as he sits straight up in his chair. 

“May I take your order Sir?” the waiter ask as William gains his composure. William’s glace cuts across the table and sees rather annoyed looks spread across Samantha and Jennifer’s faces. A weary smile crosses William’s features as he turns to the waiter.  “Ya dennea have any Haggis do ya?” William ask as he rubs the back of his head. “Haggis?” the waiter repeats with a puzzled look.  “Aye, Haggis. Ya kno’ Sheep’s pluck minced with onion, oatmeal, suet, spices, and salt, mixed with stock and boiled in th’ sheep’s stomach.” William says as a sick looks fall over most that had listened in on what it was.  “I’m sorry sire” the waiter says as he chocks back the urge to vomit “But we do not carry that dish.”  A disappointed look crosses William’s face as he folds his arms over his chest.  “Well I’ll have what Samantha is havin’ then.” William says as a small jeer comes from Samantha as a smile slides across her face. The waiter makes note and with a bow he leaves. 

 “I guess we need to get this stuff to the hotel and start working in finding that Egg after lunch.” Jennifer says as she folds hers arms over her chest.  “Lucky the hotel is just across the street!” Samantha chimes in as she points to the Claridge. William nods his head in agreement as he pulls his note pad up.  “Well I’ve been doin’ some listenin’.” William says as he flips though his notes.  “Just from th’ gossip I’ve been overhearin’ seems that th’ general public has seen different things at diffident times.” William says as he connects some info with lines.  “As in?’ Jennifer ask as she looks at William.  “As in th’ people they describe amongst their selves dennea match. Nor dose the victims.” William replies as he looks over his notes some more.

 “Doesn’t that mean it couldn’t be an Egg of Kishin?” Samantha ask with concern.  “Aye, that could b’ ah possibility. But th’ disappearances seem t’ be concentrated in one small region, something th’ briefin’ failed t’ mention.” William says in response as he closes his pad and looks up to the girls.  “So what are you thinking.?” Jennifer ask as the waiter brought their meals.  “Well I think it’s a good possibility, ’bout eighty percent, that it is th’ work o’ ah Egg and that th’ Egg is controlling’ a group o’ people to do it’s dirty work.” William replies as his dish is set down in front of him.  “So, how many people do you think is working for the egg?” Samantha ask as she picks up her fork.  “Well, that’s a wee bit harder t’ say. Th’ briefing put the body count at ’round ah hundred people. On our way t’ the hotel th’ papers added another thirty people as missin’. And today I’ve seen various reports of twenty more dead.” William says as he takes a drink of his tea. 

 “Are you trying to say we can be fighting up to a hundred and fifty people plus the Egg!” Jennifer says in concern. William’s eyes cut up from his glass as his coat rustles in the breeze.  “No, just from th’ descriptions I’ve heard I said it seemed like a different person fer each murder. But that is a possibility Jennifer.” William calmly replies as he takes another drink.  “We’d need t’ talk to th’ local authorities if I were t’ get ah semi-accurate guess.” William adds as he picks his own fork up. 

~ Elsewhere in London ~ 

- Beautiful Classical Music Fills a Room-

The door slowly opens and a butler enters a sparsely lit room. A look of urgency is spread across his features as he walks up to a man bathed in shadow as he played the piano. “My Lord, I have some troubling news.” the man says. A moment or two later the man playing the piano stops playing. His shadowed glance pulls to the man before him.  “What news can be troubling to me servant?” a dark voice ask. “My pardons Master, nothing troubles you.” the man says with many bows. “Master, it has came to our attention that agents of the Shibusen are in London.” The butler adds with another bow.  “So? Why is this of any concern to me?” the voice bellows. “Sir, we believe they are here investigating the disappearances.” the butler replies still in a deep bow.  “Is that so? Well I guess it was unavoidable. I guess we need to welcome our unwanted guest then.” the voice says sinisterly


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 24, 2009)

_The Rainforests of Panama_

Hot and infested with bugs, the rainforest was a difficult place to track down a potential kishin egg, especially when a meister doesn't have that strong of a soul perception ability. Nonetheless Izumi and Kentaro had to search for the reclusive beast that has been hunting down souls for the past few weeks.

"Izumi have we found the monster yet? I wish to bring it down in the name of JUSTICE!" Kentaro proclaimed, punching a random tree as he and Izumi traversed the rainforest. They had both worn the approrpriate clothing for such a trek, though Izumi's clothes seemed to low-cut for them to be practical. 

"I haven't sensed anything yet Kentaro." Izumi said. "Should've trained myself more on soul detection." She mused. 

"Don't worry partner! Even we can't find the monster with your soul perception we'll just keep attacking everything dangerous until we do!" Kentaro stretched out his hand, which turned to a yoyo. He threw the yoyo into the brush and hit what looked like an iguana. 

"Why did I let you stay up last night to watch _Super Sentai Admiral Akainu_?" Izumi sighed as her companion continued to attack random animals, spouting cheesy lines like "For Justice!" and "All evil must be eradicated!" 

A blast of energy nearly blowing off Izumi's arm breaks the two out of their reverie. Kentaro runs towards Izumi and transforms into his weapon form, which Izumi quickly takes up and spins Kentaro around her. 

"Spiral String Shield!" She yells just before another energy blast hits her, but this one was intercepted by the yoyo spinning around her. More energy blasts hit them, but all were blocked by Kentaro 

"That was strong, Izumi! I don't think I can keep taking hits like that, even with our shield combo! We need to take the monster out fast!"

Izumi stopped spinning her yoyo around and hid behind a tree. She inspected Kentaro in weapon form and saw that a small but widening crack has formed on it.

Above them a large shadow loomed, and another energy strike fell from the tree tops. Izumi ran towards another tree in the nick of time before it was vaporized and threw Kentaro towards the monster. The beast jumped out of the way, but Izumi had Kentaro ricochet off one of the trees towards it. "Izumi, let's trap it with that attack!" 
The yoyo missed it by an inch, ricocheting off another tree, and then another, and another, and another. 

Eventually the monster was trapped in a net of yoyo strings, although both Izumi and Kentaro knew it could break out quickly.

"Kentaro, now!" Izumi yelled. She grabbed on one of the strings and began to resonate with him. The strings began to release energy, slicing the beast with large bursts of soul waves.

"Agh!" Kentaro grit his teeth as he and Izumi resonated. Izumi's resonance ability was always very low, but she compensated through sheer force of power. That did have its problems, mainly that using resonance was always a double-edged sword. It hurt them both as much as they did the enemy. 

By the time it was over the beast was on the ground, cut up into pieces by their final attack. Izumi was on her knees, her arms bleeding, while Kentaro knelt down in front of the beast's soul.

"I'll be taking this." Kentaro grabbed the soul and swallowed it at once before losing consciousness. 

_Sao Paolo, Brazil_

"De Chupacabra has fallen yer grace." A cloaked figure said to a young man dressed in a ragged-looking coat. 

"It is fine. That thing didn't even reach the quote of souls I set anyway." The young man said with a sneer. "Let's watch the big players do their part first."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 24, 2009)

KENTOOOO SMASH~

"KENTO!!!!" Risa shouts. "Phew~" Kento let out a deep exhale. "W...what the hell!?" Veronika struggles to remove her cross from it?s new position jabbed into the wall. ?Heh.? Kento looked up at her, a small stream of blood running down his forehead. ?You blocked me from going up, left, right, back and forward, but not down!? He smirked. ?You bastard, I?ll enjoy consuming your soul!? Veronika struggles to try and remove her arm from the wall. ?Blah blah, your needs.?  

Kento jumped up and punched Veronika?s chin knocking her back. ?DAMN THAT HURT!? Kento grabbed his hand and rolled through the opening. ?Seriously? what the hell are you made out of!?? He blew on his hand and shook it wildly. ?KENTO! GET ME OUT OF HERE!? Risa shouts. ?You ever thought of just turning into your blade form?? Kento sweatdropped. ??..? POOF! Risa?s body changed and Kento quickly grabbed it. 

?GRAAH!!!!? Veronika pulls hard and rips out a chunk of the wall along with her cross. ?Damn, What the hell do you have to do to kill this thing!?? Kento shouts. ?Stab it in the chest?? Risa asked. ?I dunno? her body is kinda firm?? Her rubs his chin. ?How can you think like that at this time!?? Risa shouts. ?I MEANT HER BODY IS TOUGH! IT?S NOT SOFT! IT HURTS TO HIT IT!? Kento shouts back. ?Ah, Sorry?? Risa blinks.

?I?m just used to you saying perverted things I guess?? Kento sweatdrops. ?Yeah, Ok, How about we do this.? He rushes over to get his scarf off the chandelier. ?What are you planning?? Risa asked. ?You?ll see.? Veronika turned to the two of them.? How dare you?? her eye twitches. ?Yeah, Shut up.? Kento wraps his scarf around his right hand and ties Risa?s sword form tightly into it. ?Wait, what are you planning!?? Risa shouts.

?I can?t risk dropping you right now.? Kento watched Veronika charge towards him. ?I gotta time this just right??  He stood his ground, standing in front of the chandelier. ?RAHH!!!? Veronika crosses her rosary arm over her left shoulder and prepares to slash at Kento. ?Nope.? Kento jumps back and flips over the chandelier just before Veronika slashes, The force of the slash and her forward charge causes her to trip over the fixture. 

?WAAH!!? Kento holds out his right hand and lets Veronika?s head crash down onto his Ninja-to. ?G..guh?.? Veronika?s body breaks down and implodes into a red soul with odd looking crust on either side of it. ?Well. I guess this is a kishin eggs soul?.? Kento looked at it, and then poked it. THWACK! ?Don?t poke it.? Risa smacked him and transformed back to normal. ?Whatever, Just eat it so we can leave.? Risa nodded and swallowed the soul.

?Right, Mission complete! Let?s go home!? Kento puts his hands behind his backs and turns out towards the door. ?AND LET?S NEVER COME BACK TO RUSSIA!? Risa nods her head. ?I agree?? She sighed as she followed Kento out through the doors. While the two walk away, Risa looks back at the church and sees the head priest standing in a window, she simply waves at him goodbye and smiles as he waves back at her. ?I don?t know what Kento?s problem was, He seems perfectly normal.? Risa smiles.

Mean while, With the Head Priest in his office at the top of the church-

?Hmm, So it?s seems that they have taken care of Veronika.? Verichov nods. ?Yes, those two are quite skilled.? The father turns his back to the window. ?But quite stupid.? He smirked. ?Please?. Let us go?.? A small child cringes next to a group of other boys. ?Now now my children, There is no need to fear.? The priests eyes begin to turn black. ?You will be with god soon? The great, Kishin!?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 24, 2009)

Takeo and Blitz arrive in front of a large building, "We've been walking around for hours...if it isn't in this thing we're leaving," Takeo rubbed his head, "Well, I knew it was somewhere in this area. It must be in here," he pushes the doors open and jaw drops.

There is a large banner that says "Comic-Con" and the room is filled with people dressed up in tights and masks, "What the hell is this...?"  he carefully walks forward, "Nice Shirtless Guy costume, simple but gets the point across," someone says to Takeo, "Oh and how'd you get your skin that color man! I've tried to get my friend to paint me but it just didn't look half as good as that!" another man covered in what is clearly red paint says to Blitz.

"Are you sure it's in here..." Blitz whispers to Takeo, "No...but we've gota' check anyway," Takeo starts walking up to every masked man, pulling their mask up, slapping them a few times and then going, "Not him, Next!"

"What the hell!" a man dressed like Spiderman shouts, "Hey Bub, you wana go!" another man holds up a fist with three plastic knives taped inbetween his knuckles, "Ghuh...no time for this..." he says pushing past them.

"Hey! Takeo!" Blitz called him over, "You might wana' see this..." he says pointing towards what appeared to be a centaur with red eyes and spinning a long spear around in the air. All of the surrounding people simply applauded at what they believed to be an amazing costume.

"HOW DID NO ONE NOTICE THIS BEFORE!" Takeo shouts before rushing towards Blitz, who transformed on the spot, "Listen you half horse freak, we've been looking for you all day! I missed my Noon workout, mid-afternoon workout, my sunset work out, and..." he tries to remember the other work outs that he missed but the beast soon charges, "Takeo!"

"Eh?" he quickly raises Blitz up to block the monster's spear attack, and pushes him back. He gets pushed up against the wall, "This isn't a bad back work out I must admit..." he pushes the centaur back a little and then uses the space to leap out of the way of the next attack.

The centaur charges once again, "Damn that thing is fast..." he stabs the staff into the ground and balances on the top of it, "Horse legs...I would think so," as it approaches Takeo shouts, "Shrink!"

The staff shrinks to the size of a small stick, bringing Takeo with it and directly under the centaur. As it runs past he delivers a kick to it's horse stomach, "MMHHHAAAAAWWWHHH!" it shouts.

"What?" it starts to swing it's spear wildly but he dodges each strike and then slams the end of the now normal sized staff into it's neck. It ignores the blow and thrusts the spear forward.

He uses the other side of the staff to block the attack. The centaur then smacks Takeo across the face with the end of the spear sending him tumbling backwards.

Takeo rubs his face, "You wana' play rough..." he spins the staff around and then swings it like a baseball bat. As he does this it expands in both length and width. The centaur's eyes grow wide as the massive staff slams right into it and sends it crashing through the wall of the building. 

Blitz transforms into his normal form and stumbled over to the red soul that now rests where the centaur once was. He picks it up, "Well, heres to it tasting like chicken..." he drops it into his mouth and swallows it, "I guess I could get used to that," he returns to Takeo, "So what now?"

Takeo ignores him and turns to the crowd, who all look in awe, "That," "Was," "AWESOME!!!" they all begin to cheer, "That was the greatest show yet! There's no way they'll be able to top that next year!" one man covered in pimples and wearing thick rimmed glasses crosses his arms, "How unrealistic, why was there a Centaur at a *Comic * Convention, and how did some monkey looking guy turn into a staff that can change shape?" he just shakes his head.

Takeo kicks him down from behind, "Who cares! So how'd you like that nerds!" he starts to flex as they cheer, "So, there any girls in he-" but Blitz has already grabbed him from behind and pulled him out through the hole they made.

On top of a nearby building a shadowy figure watches them leave, "Oh...Dragon will be interested in this..." the figure said before scurrying away.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 24, 2009)

At the aftermath of the fight against Minotauros

"It has been such a long time Gungnir-san! Is my father here too?" He says while looking around walking towards Gungnir

Suddenly Balmung appears infront of Sieg and pushes him backward
"Are you really that blind Sieg? You should know better with your soul perception to sense that his soul is evil and wicked!"
"Now now...How to define evil? It's a matter of a point of view..."

Balmung transforms one arm in a outsticking blade,
But in a flash Gungnir makes a clean cut across his chest without coming any closer.

"H-How.."
"Balmung-san!!"

Gungnir's transformed spear-arm is elastic and waves around before returning back in position
"It's truly a world of difference, consuming pure souls give so much more strength then a corrupt soul, as a weapon you should try it out Balmung-kun..."

"D-Don't hold me for such a weakling as you..." He says breathing heavily while holding his wound.

Not seen by the eye Gungnir suddenly stands near Balmung, kicking his head in the dirt
"Learn your place..."

Sieg is frozen by shock
"Gungnir-san! What's the meaning of this? Where is my father?"

Gungnir removes his foot from Balmungs head and kicks him aside
"Sieg, sieg, sieg...Don't worry about your father, he's more then okay."

"Then why did you show up here? For what reason are you being hostile?!"

Gungnir sways over toward Sieg and grabs him by the throat
"BECAUSE YOU MESSED THINGS UP YOU LITTLE SHIT!!"
He throws Sieg down
"I came here on Volsung's orders to bring back the egg of kishin, but now it was all for nothing!" 
Gungnir sighs and suddenly laughs loudly, he stops and shakes his head
"No no no...It doesn't matter at all, if it got defeated by such weaklings he wouldn't have contributed anything to us anyway."

He walks over toward Sieg and pulls him up
"You get spared right here because I'm not sure what your father has planned for you, but if it were to me I would have slit your throat right away...I disgust of you weaklings..."

"I-...I'm...Not...Weak..."
Balmung stands up shaking on his feet

Out of the blue Gungnir stretches his spear arm and stabs it right through Balmung, retracting it with the same great speed.
Balmung's eyes roll back and he falls on his knees before collapsing on the ground.

"Ugh...Disgusting..."

Suddenly a fatlady appeared with a monstrous face on her stomach wearing only black and a pointy black hat.

"Kihihihihi...Just lemme eat him and turn him in a Kagejin!" 
Talked the face on the stomach, leaving the lady's face unmoving.
"Ah...lady Bumba, Why did you show up?
"Picking you and the egg of kishin up, but I see it will be only you ehh?"

She puts her hand up and suddenly a circle emiting a shadowy radiance appeared

"I'll give your father you're regards..."
He walked inside the shadow and disappeared
"Bye little lad!"
As the witch disappeared so did the portal, leaving Sieg and Balmung there, utterly defeated.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 24, 2009)

With Kento and Riza-

"Guh... you're heavy..." Riza tosses Kento's unconscious body in front of Shinigami. "Oh, Hey hiya what's goin on?" Shinigami waved to the two of them. "He passed out after the mission, collapsed into the snow. I had to carry him all the way from the church, to the plane, onto the plane, off the plane, into a taxi and then all the way back here!" Risa sighs. "Sounds tiring." Shinigami comments.

"Yes, But the missions complete! we took out the egg of Kishin at the church!" Risa smiled, Shinigami just nodded. "I saw! Quite impressive! though, Kento took a beating. I think you two should take a few days off, Come back here in four days and if Kento's healed i've got a mission just for you two!" Riza nodded and picked up Kento, again. "Urgh... can't we get a stretcher or something..." She grunts as she carries him out of the room.

A long trek later-

"OOF!" Riza tosses Kento down onto his bed and sits down near his feet. "You're too heavy." She sighed, Looking over at Kento. "But....." Her face turned a slight red. "You, Were kind of cool back there Kento. As hard as it is to admit, i couldn't have done it without you." She laid back and let out a deep exhale. "I'm exhausted too..." She closes her eyes. "Just, for a few minutes... i need to rest up, after dragging you around all day..." she nodded. "Yeah... just need to take a breather.... i'll get up and go to my room after that..." 

Within a few minutes however, Riza had passed out in Kento's bed. The two had been through a long and harsh day. Kento's body had taken a severe beating, the school nurse said he had a few dislocated ribs, his left shoulder was out of place, his right arm had severe bruising, his entire torso was bruised and he had a few internal bruises as well. It would be a while before he was in full fighting shape, but with his level of perseverance, Kento could make it in four.

A few hours later-

"WAHH!!!" Kento finds himself running away from two large orbs. "Damn it, They're gonna crush me~~" He cries out, tears rolling down his cheeks.  "OOF~" Kento slams into something. "Eh? What was that?" Before he can look up, he notices the orbs getting dangerously close. "Hah." SHING~ The two orbs vanish in a moment. "What the!?" Kento looked up to see Risa holding a katana. 

"Ah... Well.." He observed her chest. "Not exactly my cup of tea, But, big ones are scary...." He jumped up and buried his head in her chest. "Ah... these are kind of bigger then i always thought they were..." He blinked, ceasing rubbing his head in her chest for a few moments. "nnng~" Kento's eyes slowly open. to his surprise, his head is actually buried in Risa's chest... not only that.. but she's laying next to him. "Wow... did i get drunk or something?" 

"Hmm?" Risa opened her eyes and looked down at Kento. "Uhhh... It's... it's not my fault... i swear!" THWACK!!!!! "PERVERT!!!!!!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 25, 2009)

Takeo continue to walk through the streets of New York City, "I wana' get home already...I'm tired, I need to rest so I can get back to my exercises..." Blitz rolls his eyes, "Would you suck it up, it was just one-What the hell!" he looks up to see a large amounts of metal debris from the construction above crashing down on him.

The two leap out of the way just in time, "What was that about?" Blitz looks up, "Looks like we're about to find out," a figure comes down from the top of the building.

It crashes down in front of them. 

"Who the hell are you?" Takeo asks, "Oi! Monkey! Long time no see," he tells Blitz, "Don't ignore me!" Blitz looks at him confused, "Monkey?" 

"What? You don't remember me or your old Codename?" he still looks confused, "Codename? Who are you," he shakes his head, "Oh come on, I know we weren't the best of friends but how could anyone for get the Rat man?" he says referring to himself.

"Rat...Well I can't remember anything..." Rat shrugs, "Well not like it matters. The Boss doesn't let traitors escape. Never, so either come back with us or I'll have to kill you," he says glaring at him.

"What are you-" Takeo interupts, "Who cares who he is. Your not going anywhere, we're just getting into the big leagues and you can't just league me out to dry like that," Blitz snaps out of his confused trance, "Hey, I'm not going anywhere!" he transforms into his staff form and lands in Takeo's hands.

Rat just shakes his head, "Well, I didn't wana' have to do this but you leave me no choice," he transforms his arm into a  and gets it in a ready position.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 25, 2009)

William was in a bit of a fluster as he walked along behind Samantha and Jennifer. They had been walking most of the afternoon talking to every cop they saw. And to yet have they gotten one to comment straightly on the real amount of people that are though to be dead or  even about the various descriptions of the people thought to have been the instigator of these events. Samantha lets out a yawn as the suns starts to set on the horizon in the distance.  “It’s starting to get late guys.” Jennifer says as she looks to the distance.  “If we cut though the park we’ll be only two blocks away from our hotel.” she adds as she stops by the parks entrance. William looks into the park as Samantha’s head tilts to the side.  “Do you think it’s safe to be going into a wooded are with all these disappearances?’ she ask as she scratches her left calf with the tip of her right foot.

A surprised look crosses Jennifer’s face as she looks at her sister.  “For your normal person maybe.” Jennifer says as she walks over to her sister.  “But we are Weapons with our Meister. We’re the trouble for anyone who tries to ambush us.” she says as she lifts Samantha’s head with her fingers. Giving a brief reassuring smile she brings her fingers off her sisters face and turns back to the park.  “Shall we go then?” she ask with a motion of her hands urging toward the park. William shrugs. _ Technically she’s right, but we don’t know how strong the Kinsin Egg is and they get more active during the night hours_ William thinks as he walks toward Jennifer. Seeing that William was willing to follow her sister Samantha too decides to go. 

But once they entered the park the foreboding feel of the place went up a hundred percent as a fog softly rolled in as the light faded a bit quicker. William’s eyes darted side to side with anticipation as he watched every shadow with the utmost caution. A light rustling to the groups left sets the group on edge as they all fall into their fighting stances. Sweat rolls down the back of their neck as they slowly step to their right. That is when the attack comes. William ducks low as a blade passes just over his hair as a shadowed figure hits the ground with a tumble. William is quick to act as he rushes in. With a leap he avoids it’s blade. As he spins to the side of the figure William latches onto the man’s head. With a spinning motion William follows the tried and true method of head goes, body follows. And it performs as beautifully hear as it did the day he was taught the move. With a thud the figure’s head bounces off the park’s ground throwing up dust  and a little dirt as the figure lets out a loud moan.

Turning the figure to it’s stomach and grabbing a flailing arm William synchs the  figure into a position it couldn’t move in. Instantly William recognizes the figure as a male with a  mask. With his free hand William frees the mask of it’s job as it is ripped from the man’s head. William pauses as he sees a device embedded in the man’s neck. Wrapping his fingers around the top of it William yanks it free. The man screams in pain and passes out promptly. Standing up William unbuttons his coat. Then with a quick set of motions he pulls the letter out that David had given him as they exited the Crowhaven 01. Unfolding the letter he holds the device next to it.  “It’s an exact match!” William gasp. As he walks over to the sisters.  “What is an exact match?’ Jennifer ask as she and her sister try to bring their breathing under control.  “Th’ symbol on this here device and th’ symbol on th’ paper yer daddy gave us.” William says as he hands over the note and device to Jennifer. 

 “That’s probably how th’ Egg is controli’ ‘em.” William says as he folds his arms over his chest. Samantha walks up next to her sister as she looked over them.  “Daddy knew of our mission?” Jennifer says in confusion as Samantha says  “And tried to help us?” finishing her sisters sentence.  “Aye, apparently..” William is cut off in mid sentence as seven more figures dressed in black fall from the tree tops. William and the girls regroup back to backs.  “Try not t’ kill ’em. They are actin’ against thar will.” William says.  “Agreed.” both sisters say in unison  as the three break the formation. William targets the figure closest to the left, this one was a female. A sword swings to the left from her. With a hop William lands on the blade. A smile cracks his lips as he places his fingers on the blade. Then with a hopping motion he flips. The tip of his boot connects hard with the lady’s skull with a sickening thud. 

As she crumbles to the ground William lands on the ground rolling though a baseball swing. With a spring William shoves both feet up and into the man’s jaw. “Ack!!” the man grunts as he hits his back and lays motionless as William lands on his feet. Meanwhile Jennifer attacks the man on her left. Deflecting the point of a blade by shifting the palm of her hand into her weapon form. As the man recoils she spins in and jars the man’s skull with a stiff upper cut that sends him into the air. With a thunderous crash the man hits the ground  as Jennifer takes her full weapon form to avoid a club aimed for her head. As she reformed as a human she wraps her left leg around the woman’s throat. With a  falling motion she renders the woman unconscious as she slams her to the ground with a choking guillotine leg drop. While her sister was pummeling her opponents Samantha spins low on her first target sweeping her off her feet. As the woman hits the ground with a bounce Samantha rolls up her body and lands her heel right between the woman’s eyes. A man charges her with his nail board as she starts to get up.

But Samantha sees this coming and as she stands she hops into a spin. She catches the man on the tip of his chin. A low crack can be heard as he spins in mid air. Crashing to the ground the man passes out. The final figure, a woman, tries to attack William from behind. But she underestimates his reaction time as he falls to his stomach. With a twisting hand spring he flips up catching the woman on the butt of the chin. As she stumbles back Samantha catches her on the back of her knees with a sweep as Jennifer comes down from above. Her fingers wraps around her face. Then using her momentum Jennifer plows the woman into the ground with tremendous force. The wind leaves the woman’s lungs with a -gasp- as Jennifer springs off her face landing on the ground a foot or so away.  “I think that we may have over did it a wee bit on that one.” William says as he walks up.  “Yeah maybe a bit.” Jennifer says as she turns.

 “Well what next?” Samantha ask.  “Get these infernal devices oof* them and destroy all but one.” William says as he bends down and pulls the woman’s mask off. Pulling the device from her neck he quickly crushes it. The sisters nod as the dart to the other people. In less then five minutes they have freed all the slaves and crushed all but one of the devices.  “So, how many more people do you think the Egg has?” Jennifer ask as she hands the letter and device back to William.  “Well, if th’ Egg is smart, it’d have at least double th’ amount sent.” William replies as he takes the letter and device from Jennifer. Turning to the exit of the forest William slides both items into his inner coat pocket  “I have ah pretty good idea where th’ egg may b’ hiding. We need t’ end this tonight.” William says with a solemn tone.  “Tonight? But the Eggs are at their strongest at night.” Samantha says in concern.  “Aye, but we dennea want th’ Egg t’ move on us either.” William says as his glance turns to Samantha.

She merely shakes her head that he was right.  “Well since we have reached an agreement, lead on William.” Jennifer says as she walks up beside him.  “Aye.” William replies as he starts to walk. Turning with a smile he reassures the two.  “Hey we survived Psycho’s trainin’ didn’t we.” he says as he starts to pick his pace up.  “Yeah!!!” the girls shout in unison as the dart off after William.

~ Elsewhere in London ~ 

That same butler enters the same darkened room. With a bow he approaches the man still draped in shadows as he sat in a red recliner. “Master, our first wave of slaves have been defeated by the Meister and his weapons.” the butler reports.  “Is that so?” the dark figure ask.  “Do we know what they are doing at the moment?” the voice continues. “Oh yes sir, we have evidence that show they are heading to this general area.” The butler replies.  “Heh heh heh heh, ha ha ha ha ha ha.” the shadowed man falls into a laugher that seems to shake the whole room.  “Well, lets make their journey a memorable one.” the voice booms as he calms himself. “Yes master.” the butler says as he backs from the room still in his bowed state.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Oct 25, 2009)

*With Voileta and Emille...*

Voileta looked into the classroom to see no one there. She couldn't help but, think of a thousand and one reason why they weren't there.
"I don't get it, this was were we were supposed to be," Voileta mumbled to herself. While Voileta was mumbling to herself, Emille's eyes wandered to a sign posted outside the room. He quickly read over it.
"Oh that makes sense," Emille said. Voileta turned her head to Emille.
"What makes sense?" Voileta asked in a confused tone. Emille, piveted on his feet and started walking away. Voileta stood there for a second, all the more confused. Finally it hit her, Emille probably knew where to go. 
"Emille wait up," Voileta called out as ran after him to catch up. Voileta followed Emille, Emille's eyes kept looking around.
"Ah, there it is," Emille said as he walked over to another door. He then knocked on it.
"Excuse me, Mr.Gilgamesh. I'm deeply sorry for our tardiness. May we please come in?" Emille said.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 25, 2009)

Sieg opened his eyes, he was at the nursery at shibusen, the bed next to him was empty.

"Ah you have awoken.." the nurse says

"Where is my partner?"
She puts her finger to her lips and thinks
"Well a youngster with long white hair and a armor carried you to this place and left afterwards..."
"B-Balmung.."
"Hmm...Well he didn't say a word, he was in a pretty bad shape himself but he didn't want me to look at it..."

Sieg stands up and swags out of the room
"Please rest your body!"
Sieg stops at the doorpost
"I can't lay down here if Balmung is gone..."

In the hall way he comes across Beo Wulf
*"Siiieg! You're in a baaad shape! The second group to come in liiike that!!"*
Sieg looks suprised
"Wulf-sensei! Have you seen Balmung?"
Beo Wulf shakes his head
*"He's not with yooou!!?"*
Sieg looks down
"So who is that other group?"
*"Azamaki and Tanaka...Theeey came back toooday as well!!*

Sieg nods and walks away
"I'll check on him, thank you Wulf-sensei."

A half hour later Sieg stands before their appartment and rings the bell
"Hopefully one of them has seen Balmung-san..."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 25, 2009)

"Urgh... I didn't even do anything and i get beaten on." Kento lays on the floor, feet over his head, not wanting to move due to the pain. "You pervert! who said you could touch me! And why the hell are you in my room!?" Risa screams at him. "I'm not expert on decor or anything.. but judging from the fact that i know what my room looks like... i'd say this is my room." Kento blinks. Risa looks around and her face quickly turns red. "Ah... So.. it is..." she laughs and rubs the back of her head. "RIIING~~" The front bell rang. "Oh! Look there! someones at the door!" Risa jumped up and bolted to the front door.

"OI!!! DON'T LEAVE ME HERE!!!" Kento shouts, falling to the ground. "oof..." He lets out a whine before he tries to crawl back into bed. "Everything hurts..." He cries. Meanwhile, Risa adjusts her glasses, her shirt and skirt then her hair to make sure she look neat and tidy. "Who is it?" She asked as she opened the door.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 26, 2009)

_Shibusen_

"Aaaaahhhh, that match was hell." Moaned Izumi while lounging inside the bath tub. "I wonder what Kentaro and Suichiro-kun are doing..."

"Super Robot Frankaiser! GO!" Kentaro cheered before stuffing down some popcorn. His favorite show, a classic mecha series called Super Robot Frankaiser, was on tonight and he didn't want to miss it.

"STRONG LEFT!" 

"Woohoo! Teach that Spandezord, Frankaiser!" Kentaro yelled again, spitting popcorn all over. 

"It's time to end this! HISATSU...COUP DE..."

"We now return you to I love Luffy." 

"LUFFY, I'M HOME!" 

Kentaro's jaw dropped, unable to believe what that the channel was changed. 

"Oooh, new episode." Soichiro said, dropping down on the couch with the remote in hand. "Hope you don't mind Kenny, the mission Moto-san gave to us was a real pain." Soichiro said to his good friend with a smile before continuing with his show. 

Kentaro didn't, however."GIVE THAT TO ME! I WILL NOT BE DENIED MY COUP DE VENT!" 

Izumi was in her room now, getting dressed."Ah, nothing beats a warm bath after a big fight." 

As she was about to put on her bra, a missile burst from the floor and hit the ceiling. Upon closer inspection of the missile, it was Soichiro.

"I am going to kill you Kenny." She vowed. "But first I have to save Soichiro-san."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 26, 2009)

~ Sometime Later in the Depths of London. ~ 

 ?We were in this area earlier William, are you sure this is the right place?? Samantha ask her eyebrows furled in confusion as she looked up to the street sign. -Baker Yards-  ?Yeah, if there was something going on here, wouldn?t you have picked up on it when we were shopping?? Jennifer adds as she places her fist on her hips whilst she tapped her left foot in annoyance.  ?I dennea think so, mah Soul Perception isn?t all that high.? William says as he turns back to the girls.  ?Besides if I were wrong, we wouldn?t b? gettin? a welcomin? comity.? William says drolly as he points to several figures walking into view from behind buildings.  Jennifer drops her arms from her hips as she turns to where William had pointed.  ?two people? What kind of Welcoming comity is that suppose to be?? she says as she shakes her head.

Almost on cue a dozen more shadowed figures fall from the roof tops. Landing with soft thuds they pull all manner of weapons into view. William?s whole body sags for a split second,  ?Ya jus? had t? say somethin?.? William says as he pulls his left hand to his face.  ?Alright, same as earlier. Try not t? kill.? William says as he pinches the bridge of his nose.  The girls nod that they understand. With a grunt the closest slave pulls in close as he pulls a large sword off his back. William?s eyes snap into a clear focus as he steps to the side as the cold steel comes rushing in. As William?s elbow snaps down onto the man?s wrist Jennifer and Samantha dart forward into the on coming group. Pulling with his body weight William sinks the tip of his opponent?s blade into the ground behind them. The man struggles to free his blade as William releases his grip on his wrist. 

William spins on his left heel and circles the man. With a grin spread from ear to ear William slams his right hand onto the man?s neck. The man breaths heavily as William?s fingers wrap around the device attached there. As William starts to tug the man screams as his hands leave the handle of his sword. He frantically grasps and tugs at William?s grip, but the man?s whole body freezes as the cloth of his mask rips. William spins away from the man as the device is pulled free. The man crumples to his knees as his eyes can be seen rolling into the back of his head through the mask?s eye holes. As William crushes the device the man falls to the ground. A few yards away a woman screams as the cloth around her neck is shredded. The device in the area sizzles as she falls to the ground. The remnants of the device crumbles to dust as Jennifer?s hand returns  to normal. She cuts a swift glance at William before she darts off to the next person. 

 A yard away a mailbox explodes as Samantha lowers her left leg back to the ground. A concerned look crosses her face as she approaches the man laying cradled in the mangled metal. A relieved look spreads across her features as she realizes that the man is still alive. She promptly checks the  mans neck, the device was crushed under the power of her kick. All that remained was a fine black dust that blew away in the breeze. Standing back up she flashes William a smile and threw up the victory sign before she darts off after another slave. William face palms as he shakes his head, _these two made things a little to interesting sometimes_ William thinks as he avoids a bat aimed for his gut. As he sidesteps the attack William?s fingers wrap around the woman?s face. Then with a forward sweep with his left leg William slams the woman?s head into the ground with a thud as he followed her down. His fingers trace the outline of her jaw. Reaching her neck he grabs the device, pulling it free he crushes it at the same time. 

~ Several Minutes Later ~ 

 ?Well? ah?.. Now.. Ah.. That?. Ah..that? is over. Jenifer says breathing heavily.   ?Where?. Is? the..ah Egg?.hiding.? Samantha adds finishing Jennifer?s sentence. William looks around, unconscious bodies littered the area, his left eyebrow raises slightly, people were even hanging off the street signs and light post. After taking a few more deep breaths William pulls himself from his doubled over state.   ?Thar is where th? Egg is hidin?? William says as he points to a large three story building. Jennifer folds her arms under her breast as she looks at the building.  ?That?s A Bliss, a picture and photo framing business. Why would the egg be there?? Jennifer says as she cuts an evil glance at William. A smile crosses his features as he walks up to the building.  ?Trus? meh lass.? William says as he continues walking.  ?Lets see if anyone is home.? he adds as gunshots ring out. William?s eyes widen as he and the girls scramble around the building to safety.  ?It?s a cop!? Samantha exclaims as she pulls her head back around the corner. William grits his teeth, his right hand tightens around  his left arm as a dark red spot forms. Blood seeps though his fingers as he knocks his head against the wall. 

 ?You?re hit!? Jennifer gasp as she attempts to pull William?s hand from the injury.  ?Dennea worry ?bout it. Jus? a scratch.? William says as another shot causes the three to tense. ?Come on out govnah, so I can blow your freaking head off!? the cop says as he carefully starts to make his way to the edge of the corner. A dark smile crosses the his lips as he presses his body up against wall as he inched ever closer. Pulling his pistol to the ready he spins from the wall  into the alley. A confused expression crosses the man?s face as his gun levels on nothing. ?Now where in the bloody hell they get off to.? he says as a rustling above his head gets his attention. Looking up he sees William hanging from two swords on the wall. William flashes the man a smile as he starts to raise the gun. William releases his grip and plummets. The sole of his left boot connects with the bridge of the man?s nose. The cop?s gun hits the ground and spins away as he and William hit the ground. William rubs his head as a goofy smile spreads across his lips.  ?I dennea believe that actually worked.? he says with a proud tone. 

 ?Heeeeeellllllooooooooo!? Jennifer?s voice rings out from her weapon form.  ?Are you going to get us down William?? Samantha voice chimes in a moment later. William looks up to the sisters as a blank expression fell across his face, he had almost forgotten about them.  ?Aye, gimme a sec.? William says as he pulls himself off the cop. Unbuttoning the top button on the cop?s uniform William?s eyes flash with an I thought so twinkle. Pulling one of the devices away William looks up,  ?He was being controlled as well!? William says as he crushes the device.  ?That?s all fine and dandy but?. GET US DOWN!!? Jennifer remarks in a harsh tone.  ?Yeah, yeah. Keep yer panties on.? William mutters under his breath.  ?WHAT DID YOU SAY WILLIAM??!!? Jennifer roared.  ?N.. nothin? lass. ? William quickly replies as he runs up the wall and latches onto their handles.

With a tug William pulls the falchions free from the wall. As he free falls he tosses both  blades over his shoulders. As they fall they glow white returning to their human forms the sisters and William land with a light thud around the crumpled form of the downed cop.  ?Still think this is th? wrong place?? William ask with a smug I told you so grin. A angered look flashes across Jennifer?s face causing William to shudder.  ?Lets end this.? William says as he averts his gaze and starts around the house. A moment later the three stand on the stoop as William bangs the door knocker. William?s eyes narrow as a shuffling can be heard from the other side of the door. A moment later. ?I am terribly sorry, we are closed for the day.? a voice says form the other side of the door. ?We open at seven sharp, if you?ll come back tomorrow.? the voice adds  ?I jus? wanna kno? where t? dump t? bodies.? William replies as nonchalantly as he could. The inside of the building grows silent for a moment. But soon the sounds of locks being unlocked can be heard. ?Oh thank the Queen, for a second I thought that Meister had beat you too.? the voice says as he opens the door. ?Let me see what this trouble maker looks li??

The butler cuts his sentence short as his eyes fall on William.  ?I thought that might get yer attention.? William says with smug smile as his fist catches the butler right between the eyes. William slaps his hands together as the man crumples like an accordion. With a motion of his head he tells the sisters to follow him as he steps over the butler and into the house. Once inside William?s gaze falls over the room, it wasn?t much to look at pictures and frames hung everywhere. But soon the silence was broken as clapping can be heard from the second story. The group?s eyes cut upward. Standing behind a rail draped in shadows a figure stood. The white gloves worn on his hands flashed in the dim light as he continued to clap. As the figure stopped clapping it walked forward and rested it?s hands on the  rail.  ?I have to hand it to you. You found my lair. But I have to ask, how?d you know I was here?? a dark sinister voice booms.  ?Yer ah smart one, why deenea ya tell meh?? William replies with a growl as he took another step forward.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 26, 2009)

The shadowed figure just laughs at William’s remark his hand followed the railing toward the stairs.  “Come now child, don’t be rude.” the dark voice booms out. William crosses his arms over his chest as his eyes followed the white glove.  “Well if ya really dennea kno’ I guess I can tell ya.” William replies.  “Th’ lady in th’ park told meh.” The figure stops moving as William says this.  “How? All my slaves are absolutely loyal with that device on and taking it off renders them unconscious.” the dark voice booms as he starts to move again.  “So don’t lie.” the voice adds.  “Not lyin’. I saw her come in and out o’ this building several times while shopping earlier t’day.” Williams says.  “I see, well isn’t that very observant of you.” the figure says as it steps onto the stairs. William glances back at Samantha and Jennifer, then with a motion they all take a step or two away from the stairs as the figure descends them.

 “So, what exactly do you plan on doing now that you’ve found me?” the man says as he steps from the shadows into the light of the lower room.   “We’re going to defeat you!” Samantha replies excitedly as a concerned look crosses William’s face as his eyes widen.  “Yur suppose t’ b’ dead.” William forces out as the same concerned look fall across both Samantha and Jennifer’s face as they recognize the man.  “Oh, so you recognize me.” the man says as he twist  a cane in his left hand.  “Yes, if it wasn’t for my master I would have died at Reichenbach Falls.” Moriarty says with a sinister grin as he allows his cane to slip though his fingers and bounce off the ground a bit before he grips it again.  “Well Hell’s ah waitin’ fer ya.” William growls as he holds his hands out. Jumping into the air Samantha and Jennifer glow white and dart to William’s hands forming his Falchions.  “Oh, going there already?” Moriarty says as he tugs up on his cane. As he grabs it in the middle William darts forward as he lowers his center of gravity with a bounce.

Moriarty flashes a smile before he vanishes. A split second later William’s eyes widen as he feels a hand wrap around his left ankle. _ He’s fast!_ William thinks as sweat forms on his neck. With a grin Moriarty pulls William off balance. Then with a strong heave William feels his whole body become weightless as he is tossed like a rag doll. With a thunderous slam William sinks though the wall he is tossed at. He bounces off the floor in the next room and rolls to a stop several feet from the wall. He gasp loudly as the force of the impact forces the air out of his lungs. William relinquishes the grip he had on Samantha and Jennifer and pulls his arms around his ribs as he fights to catch his breath. The sisters return to human form and scramble to his side as a laugh is heard echoing though the house.  “You have to be good to make it this far ladies and gent. But you're no Holmes, that much is apparent since you chose to fight me at night!” Moriarty cheers as his head pokes though the hole he had made with William.  

~ Two Days Earlier with Gilgamesh ~ 

"Excuse me, Mr.Gilgamesh. I'm deeply sorry for our tardiness. May we please come in?" Emille said after a knock came to the door. Gilgamesh pulled himself from the desk he was setting at. With a bounce he is up the steps. A large grin crosses his face he throws the door open and takes a proud stance.  “The great Gilgamesh forgives…” Gilgamesh’s smile almost drops as he gaze falls on only two students.  “you….” he finishes as he head sinks low mimicking his body. Two tick streams of tears roll down his cheeks as his head shoots back up. A clenched fist shoots up to the side of his head and shakes as he speaks.  With such few students to teach, how am I suppose to spread the grandeur of ME?” Gilgamesh questions aloud as the tears flowed. 

A moment later Gilgamesh composes himself as his gaze turns to the two before him.  “I already know you know I’m great, so lets cut to the chase!” he exclaims as he pulls his right hand to his chin and flashes a smile.  “My test is a three part masterpiece fitting for a hero of my class.” he says as that smile got bigger.  “The first part of the test is to meet me on the practice field in fifteen minutes.” he says as he vanishes from view.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 26, 2009)

Sieg stood in the dooropening with a panicked look on his face
"R..Riza-san! H-Have you seen Balmung?!"

He looked behind her and saw a pretty beaten up Kento
"S-Sorry! I was not aware you were in such a shape...I'll come back later.."

-Somewhere in Death City-
A figure with large ears sits on top of a roof
"Tee-hee...Run wild little carrot, run wild...Master will be more then happy about this..."
Looking down on Balmung who is heavily panting in a alley, drooling and twitching his eye


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 26, 2009)

With Risa-

Sieg stood in the dooropening with a panicked look on his face
"R..Riza-san! H-Have you seen Balmung?!"He looked behind her and saw a pretty beaten up Kento "S-Sorry! I was not aware you were in such a shape...I'll come back later.." Risa blinked for a moment before she realized he that Sieg had run off. "WAIT UP! WHAT'S WRONG WITH BALMUNG!?" She ran out the door to follow him in order to find out what had been going on, looking so panicked and scared, it had to be something major.

With Kento-

"Urgghh.... bones... hurt..." He laid down on his bed and tried to close his eyes. "Risa~~~ Food~~~" He whined, "Risa~~~" Kento raised his right eye. "Risa~~" He called out, no answer. "Risa?" He checked her room, no one there. "Hmm.." His eyes shifted from the left and to the right, he looked into the living room, no one, no one in the bathroom either... "Hehehehe..." Kento took this time to sneak into Risa's room and began to raid her dresser.

"Whoa..." He pulled out some black laced panties. "I didn't know she had stuff like this...." He blinked, stretching them out. "This is like... the best blackmail box ever~" He smirked, "Calling me a pervert... I'll show her..." his smirk turned ever more evil as his plan began to form in his head. 

However, he failed to realize the door to their apartment was not just simply unlocked, it was wide open. Now in this apartment complex there was two things the neighbors knew, #1. Risa and Kento ALWAYS argue, Always, #2. They NEVER leave the door open, Ever. "Michelle!" A young girl in a school uniform calls out. "Look! Risa's door is open!" Another girl dressed the same nods. "She never leaves her door open Vicki!" 

The two girls peer into the apartment, No one was there. "It's quite, Kento must not be here either, he doesn't like people watching him..." Vicki comments, Michelle just nods as the two creep into the house and pick up the nearest objects they could. One happened to be a plastic leg that Kento stole off a manikin tossed in the trash, No one is sure why. And the other is a large wooden katana, the girls often hear kento being beat with it. 

The signs of this are obvious as there is still dried blood all over the tip of it. "Hello? Is anyone there!" the two call out. "Shh, Listen Vicki, from Risa's room, There's some rustling sound!" The two girls peak into Risa's room and see a man covered a blanket going through Risa's underwear. "PERVERT!!!" they both shout before attacking him. "WAIT!!!" Kento shouts but it's too late. A fer beatings later and the girls finally stop.

"S...sorry Kento..." They rubbed the backs of their heads and laughed. "Yeah.. Sorry..." Kento blinked, His body already injured, the new beating hurt a hell of alot more then normal. "But, Why were you going through Risa's clothes?" They blink. "Black mail." Kento answers. "She always calls me a pervert, But i believe she is perverted!" He nodded, holding up different underwear. "YOU SEE!" The other girls just blink. "How is that perverted? all girls have stuff like that." 

Kento's face falls white. "You... you're all hypocrites...."


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Oct 26, 2009)

Emille and Voileta stood there in silence fora moment after Gilgamesh disappeared. Emille turned his head to Voileta with a smile across his face.
"My, what an interesting person," Emille said. Voileta looked at Emille.
"I was thinking something else, but let's go with that," Voileta said. The duo then proceded to go to the practice field. As the two proceded to the practice field, Voileta was thinking about the test Gilgamesh mentioned. She could only imangination what kind of test it'd be. She hoped there be'd some kind of written part. She could do very well on a written test. She glanced at Emille who was a few steps in front of her, he was just smiling and humming some random tune. 
They finally, made it to the practice field. Emille glanced at his watch.
"Perfect timing," he said quietly. He glanced over at Voileta, she seemed partcially tense. Voileta's eye's met his. Emille then turned his head back to looking upon the field.
"You know Voileta, everything will work out okay. So relax," Emille said calmly. Voileta looked down at her hands and started to play with one of her rings.
"Yeah, I know," she said trying not to sound worried or nervous.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 26, 2009)

_Brasilia, Brazil_

Atop a highrise building in Brazil's capital, 4 lone figures discuss the recent happenings around the World.

"Ze ozzer Vitches, have moved, even ze Varlock, fraulein." A hunched over, near skeletal being said. He wore a medallion that resembled the German Iron Cross, but with a fanged mouth at its center.

"What of it?" Replied a tall woman in a military uniform. She had large, well-built muscles and a long gray ponytail. In her hands she held a mace. 

" It means we have to move as well!" Yelled a man wearing a purple tuxedo. He was completely bald, and carried a jian with him. "We cannot allow the others to leave us behind! What will the Boss-" 

The others witches and warlocks with him looked at him with anger. "Zo not bring ze almighty one in zis! It iz our fault zat ve have stayed idle! It iz best zat we quit experimenting vid zese Kishin eggs and mobilize our minions for var vid Shibusen!" The hunched man said.

"Yes, but a direct attack on Shibusen would be disastrous." The woman said.

"And the Boss's anger is not?" The tuxedo'd one refuted.

"Let's let lose the twins then." A completely cloaked figure said.

The others looked at him with surprise.

"ARE YOU INSANE!? WE CAN BARELY CONTROL THOSE LITTLE BASTARDS!" The woman screamed.

"The twins will kill everything in their path. It doesn't matter if they survive or not, if we unleash them on Shibusen the end result will be pain and devestation. And isn't that what we want in the first place?"

The other 3 grudgingly agreed. 

"Then let lose, the hounds of hell." The figure smiled.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 27, 2009)

William pulls his knees up to his chest as he rolls to his side. He fights hard to catch his breath with large gulps as Moriarty steps into the room though the hole.  “Come on boy get up, the game is boring if you just lay there and die.” the Villainous monster says with a chuckle as he pulls a sword out of his cane. As he takes another step toward William the girls stand and fall into their fighting stances.  “Oh so the bints* think they can do better then their Meister?” Moriarty ask aloud as a wicked grin falls across his face. Samantha is the first to make a move as she dashes forward. Jumping into a spin sparks fly as Moriarty  blocks her foot with his sword.  “Changing the sole of your foot to a blade is a bloody good trick, but nothing a man of my stature can’t handle.” Moriarty says as he spins the sword in his hand in turn spinning her.

Samantha’s eyes widen as Moriarty grabs her by the ankle. Without the slightest hint of effort he tosses her into a nearby bookshelf. It splinters to pieces as the books collapse on Samantha like a avalanche as she slumps to the ground.   “I’ll eat the boy’s soul, then I’ll force you two to eat innocent souls and be my personal play things as well.” the vile man cackles as Jennifer takes up stance to defend William. Seeing the defiance in the young girl’s eyes Moriarty draws his cane sword up close to his body as he charges forward. Jennifer blocks the blade by turning the palm and fingers of her hands into her weapon mode. Moriarty eyes widen a bit as she start to force him back. Seeing that the girls are in mortal danger William forces himself up to his left elbow as his right eye cracks open as he fights through the pain. A moment later Jennifer slams to the ground beside him with Moriarty in hot pursuit.

 “Die boy!!” the lunatic hollers as he lands next to William. Moriarty falls to one knee as his feet hit the ground. But as the blade slices through the air and down toward William, the boy reacts. Grabbing Moriarty’s ankle with his right and William throws himself into a spin. A contorted look of confusion falls across the madman’s face as his sword splinters the wood flooring as it’s driven deep into the pine. With a kick of his left foot William shatters the thin blade of the cane sword while he pushes his body into a higher rate of motion. William then uses the muscles in his upper back and shoulder to pull his back higher off the ground. Moriarty is thrown off balance with the destruction of his weapon, capitalizing on the opening William plants both hands on the ground and pushes up as he kicks both feet toward the Egg’s chin. All the motion in William’s spin was transferred to his legs. A thunderous -splat- is heard has Moriarty’s head is snapped back with a crack. The villain’s feet lift off the ground as he body rockets backward at an angle. 

William upward motion halts as he uses his hands to guide his decent. As he gently lands on his feet Moriarty lands with a solid thud on his gut. The man exhales heavily as he feels the air forced from his lungs. William watches the man’s eyes roll into the back of his head as blood flows from his mouth and nose.  “You got him…” Jennifer squeezes out as she rubs her neck.  “Aye, lets get yer sister and finish this.” William replies as he holds his left hand out. Jennifer reaches out and takes William’s hand and as she dose her body glows white as she returns to her black falchion form. Briefly glancing over his shoulder William makes sure the man is still down before he begins to walk over to Samantha. As he reaches the book case the pile of literature the girl is buried under begins to move. A moment later Samantha’s head pops into view.

 “Reading hurts.” she complains as her left hand rises from the pile. A smile cracks across William’s features as she rubs a large bump on her head.  “Lemme help ya oot o’ that pile.” William says warmly as he holds out his free hand. But as Samantha goes to grab William’s hand their attention is drawn to the crumpled form Moriarty. A low chuckle turns to a full blown mad laughter as he starts to stir. Sweat forms on the side of William’s face as a look of shock and disbelief fall across his features. _ Im.. Impossible, I snapped his neck_ William thinks as he watches the man pull himself to his feet. Quickly grabbing Samantha’s hand she too glows white as she shifts to her white falchion form.      

Pulling with a spin William frees Samantha from the books and sets him face to face with Moriarty as he turns to face them. The sweat that had formed on his face a moment earlier ran down it as he sees the condition Moriarty is in. The man’s eyes were white and dead, his head bobbed and rolled around on a broken neck like a buoy caught in a rough sea. A dark black hound skull burns into Moriarty’s forehead as  he cackled again.  “I am but a puppet to my master you bloody lot, and now you will die.” he growls as his teeth turn to fangs and his fingernails to claws. With an unearthly roar Moriarty dashes in. William falls into a bouncing motion as he hopped from foot to foot, then with a spin he lowers his center of gravity, planting both girls firmly into the wooden floor William spins himself planting the tip of his left boot under Moriarty’s chin. With a whiplash motion Moriarty’s head snaps up and back stretching the skin of his neck. His head tumbles over to his back as William uses his momentum pull himself over. Landing on the ground William pulls up and out with the sisters. They splinter form the ground and William throws himself into a windmill motion with both blades. Blood mist into the air as William stops his spinning motion, he had successfully made a yard to gap between him and Moriarty as the mad man’s left hand hits the ground .

William slings the blood from Samantha as he falls back into his groove while Moriarty howls angrily as his right hand covers the nub of his left wrist.  “You’ve maimed me for a second time brat!” he howls as he rolls his head around to his chest.  “I’ll never forgive you for this.” he adds as he takes as step forward.  “It’s over fer ya Moriarty.” William replies as he again lowers his center of gravity. 

~ With Gilgamesh ~ 

 “I’m glad you two made it!!” Gilgamesh says as he appears between the two.  “And with plenty of time to spare!!” he adds with excitement as he pulls the two in with half hugs each. A bigger smile widens across his features as he vanishes again. A moment later he reappears in front of them balancing a table in his right index finger by one of it‘s legs.  “That means you have passed the first part of my test, congratulations!!” he cheers as he looks up at the table keeping it balanced. Vanishing again the table hangs in the air for a split second before it falls earthward. Just as it is about to smash into the ground the man clad in golden armor reappears and catches it. Gently he sets it to the ground, placing a very ornate clock on the table he turn to the two.  “Alright time to explain the second test.” he says as he flashes as smile and throws a thumbs up in their direction.

 “The premise of the second test is simple, endurance.” Gilgamesh says as he allows his hands to fall back to his side.  “As you can see, there is a track around this field.” Gilgamesh points out as he motions at the track with his hands.  “So the object is to see if you have perseverance  and endurance, the second test is a run around this track for a hour with out breaks.” He says as he walks back to the table allowing his hands to drop back to his side with a clank.  “I’m going to run with you. So unless you have any questions.” he says as he sets the clock and presses the button.  “Go!!” he says as he darts into a run with out giving the opportunity to ask questions.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 *Bint: A British derogatory term for a woman.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Oct 28, 2009)

Emille started running on track with a smile plastered on his face. Voiletta started running too, only she was less happy. Voiletta cursed underneath her breath as the minutes passed by. She was not the running type. She glared at Emille, who was ahead of her. Of course he could do something like this, he was in cross-country running ,and track&field for a while. It was just another one of his hidden talents. 

Emille whistled while he ran, he enjoyed this very much. An hour was easy for him. He then felt a feeling of coldness from behind him. He turned his head, to see Voiletta glaring at him. He slowed down while still running for Voiletta to catch up. 

Voiletta watched what Emille was doing. Was he taking pity on her? Voiletta now just wanted to hurt him. How dare he, think she needs pity. Emille was finally at her side. 

"Hello sunshine," Emille said happily. Voiletta's glare increased.
"Don't call me sunshine," she snarled. Emille couldn't help but, laugh at her. Then he got behind her to where he could talk in her ear.
"Now Voiletta, if you don't keep running.....well, I may have to give you some motivation," Emille said darkly into her ear. Violetta's face went white.
"What kind of motivation?" She asked with a hint of fear in her voice. Emille just laughed darkly as if she said some humorous joke. Voiletta's speed then increased dramaticlly to the point where she passed Gilgamesh. Emille smiled as he picked up speed.
"Heh, works everytime," he said proudlly.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 29, 2009)

Siegs runs around town, suddenly he stumbles upon a samurai

"Y-You're.."
"Yes! Miya Moto, Shinigami's current personal weapon, I'm here to take you to him." The man boasts

Riza catched up to Sieg
"Sieg! What were you thinking running--..Miya Moto?! THE Miya Moto?!"
"That's a good thing.. You know your heroes! Tanaka, you and Azamaki are also to come to Shinigami's office and will also be assigned on a mission with Freed over here."
"B-But sir! I don't have a wea-- Uhh I mean...Balmung can't come along he's...uhh...Sick." Sieg says trying to hide the fact that Balmung disappeared.

"Whatever, he wasn't assigned anyway. Now go there in 15 minutes." He turned around and left, with the sound of his wood sandals clicking on the stone tiles


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Oct 30, 2009)

Voiletta sat down in one of the chairs and started flipping through the autobiography. She decided not to question Gilgamesh on why was he lying to them about reading the autobiography. After living on the streets for a few years, she learned how to tell if someone was lying.

To her it was an alright book, not the greatest book, but still it was alright. It was sort of like one of those Greek Epics in a way. Voiletta leaned back in the chair as she decided how to sum up what she thought about it. She should probably sound sincere about it just to stroke Gilgamesh's ego.

Emille read through the first few chapters. It was quite an amusing tale so far to him. Certainly, Gilgamesh was an interesting man. He managed to finish the first few chapters and closed the book. He then looked at Gilgamesh.
"It's quite an interesting autobiography about a certain interesting man sir," Emille said. He then looked over at Voiletta.
"What do you think about it, Voiletta?" Emille asked. Voiletta glanced over at Emille and then at Gilgamesh.
"Well it's sort of written like a Greek epic, from what I concluded. For an autobiography, it's alright," Voiletta said in an almost apathetic tone.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 30, 2009)

William sat up in his bed so fast that his head began to spin.  Pulling his hand to his face he cracks his fingers and looks though them to his left. There he sees Jennifer sitting in a chair in front of a certain with an all too smug look on her face.  ?Your lucky you have the two of us.? She says as she leans forward in her seat. William?s eyes, still hazy, shifts around the room as he replies with  ?Eh?? Jennifer just sakes her head at him.  ?Eh, is that all you have to say?? she says with slight annoyance  ?You know, your pretty heavy for a skinny guy when your out cold, if it were just me or Sam, we wouldn?t have been able to get you out of that place.? she adds with a huff. 

 ?Ah, I?m sorry lass, thank ya.? William says as his head begins to clear.  ?By th? way. Where are we?? William ask as he drops his hand back to the bed.  ?Your at the Royal Hospital silly.? Samantha?s voice rings out form the other side of the room. Turning in that direction William sees Samantha standing in the room?s door way with a smile spread across her features.  ?Took you long enough.? Jennifer says as she stands and stretches.  ?Sorry about that.? Samantha says as she sticks her tongue out.   ?What?s goin? on?? William ask.  ?We couldn?t get a private room on such short notice, so we couldn?t get to the window and the bathroom was occupied at the time, so Sam had to go to the public restroom to get in contact with Shingami.? Jennifer says as she raised her right index finger as she spoke.   ?That about sums it up.? Samantha chimes in with a small smile.  ?So?? Jennifer ask as she raised her hands.  ?Oh yeah.? Samantha giggles.

~ Fifteen Minutes Earlier in the Ladies Restroom ~ 

 ?Now, what was that number again..? Samantha says as she pulls her left hand to her lips in thought. A few moments later she jumps with a smile.  ?Oh Yeah!!? she exclaims as she leaned forward and breaths on the mirror. Raising her right hand she begins to write in the fog. ?43-43-564? is what she writes. A moment later the mirror ripples as the form of a young lady appears. ?Thank you for calling Chupa♥Cabra's. I?m Lynn may I take your order?? Samantha sweat drops as her face turns red.  ?I?m so sorry! It seems I?ve gotten the wrong number!? Samantha exclaims as she bows in apology. A blank expression crosses Lynn?s face as a large sweat drop forms on the side of her face. ?It?s quite okay, this happens from time to time. If your trying to reach Shingami-Sama the number is ?42-42-564?.?  Lynn says with a smile.  ?Thank you so much, and good-bye.? Samantha says with a smile returning the cheerful gesture. ?Good-bye.? Lynn replies as well as the Mirror returns to normal. 

?42-42-564? is what is written a moment later. The mirror ripples again a moment later and Shinigami?s form appears.   ?Heeeelllllllooooo~~~~? Shinigami says in a cheerful tone as he raises his left hand up.  ?Hello and good day Sir!? Samatha replies as Shinigami left eye hole enlarges and he looks around.  ?Are we in a ladies restroom?? he ask inquisitively.  Samantha looks around blankly for a second  ?Why yes Sir we are.? she replies. Red streaks form on Shinigami?s mask for just a second before he coughs into his right hand.  ?Very well, what is it you need Ms. Crowhaven?? Shinigami says as his mask returns to normal.  ?I am pleased to report that the Kinshin Egg has been defeated Sir.? Samantha says  with a smile. 

 ?Oh Ho!! That is wonderful news! So where is the rest of the team?" Shinigami ask as a happy look falls across his mask. Sweat forms on the side of  Samantha?s head as she spoke.  ?Ummm, weeeeeeelllll, their in William?s hospital room?. He kind of got shot and lost a lot of blood?.? Samantha replies as she brings her hands in front of her chest and rubs her index fingers together while she tapped the tip of her left foot off the ground.  Sweat forms on Shinigami?s mask as his head slightly tilts to the side.  ?Well now. That is interesting, seems like you?ve had the same luck as the rest of the first year teams have had.? Shinigami says as he brings his right hand up to his mask.  ?Well anyway, as soon as William gets to feeling better you need to head off to Rome Italy~~~? Shinigami says with a wink. 

A blank look falls over Samantha?s face as she started to raise her hand as if she was going to ask a question.  ?A lot of unexplained disappearances have been happening there, we believe it might be an Egg of Kinshin." Shinigami says before Samantha could pose her question.  ?The M.O. fits an Egg we lost track of earlier?What was her name?? Shinigami says as an inquisitive look fell across his mask. With a snap of his finger he exclaimed  ?Oh Yeah!? as his mask returned to normal.  ?Her name is Messalina! So get to Rome, find her and stop her~~~? Shingami says  in a cheerful tone.  ?Yes Sir!? Samantha says with a bow as the mirror returned to normal. 

~ Present ~ 

 ?And that?s what happened.? Samantha says with a smile still spread across her lips.  A blank look falls across William?s face _ Can?t even go and get some rest, guess it?s because we?re already over here _ William thinks as Jennifer walks around to the front of his bed.  ?You only lost nine units of blood. So since your awake now, I?ll go see about getting you discharged.? Jennifer said with a wink as she passed the foot of William?s bed. A blanker expression fell across his features as she walked past her sister out of the room. 

~ With Gilgamesh ~ 

A big grin crossed his feature as his ego had been properly stroked by the two. He couldn?t be happier. Taking a heroic pose he speaks  ?You??PASS!!!! ♥? he says as he falls back to his normal posture.  ?Now go get some rest, you should be getting your first mission in the morning, now I need to go and report to Shinigami-Sama.? he says as his attention had already strayed from his students since he got what he wanted form them. With a wink he, his alarm clock and autobiographies vanish as he speeds off.  ?Oh yeah, if you?d be kind enough to put the table and chairs up, it?d be much appreciated.? Gilgamesh?s voice trails and echoes as it vanishes on the wind.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 1, 2009)

Izumi woke up early today, groaning and scratching her head. Saving Soichiro was harder than she thought, and by the time he was saved all her clothes were somehow on fire. She wasn't very picky with clothes however, and raided Kentaro's closet for something to wear. Why there was a ballerina costume in there Kentaro never explained, nor did Izumi want to hear it. 

"Ah, milk." Izumi drank down the entire carton of milk she had procured from the refrigerator before changing her clothes and running to school. After last night she was eager to do something much more saner.

"A mission? But we just finished one Wulf-sensei!" Izumi said in surprise. Turns out a saner action than running around town half-naked looking for your childhood friend was fighting another evil fiend. 

"*I don't makeee the rules around here. If I did, we'd have missions every daaay!*" The lupine meister boasted.

Half an hour later Kentaro and the others arrived. Wulf then explained to them their mission at length. They were to investigate a series of brutal murders in a small town of the coast of New Zealand. Izumi and Kentaro were going to be the ones entering the town directly, while Soichiro and Yuriko were to be their back-up.

"Another chance to show my strength? THANK YOU, THANK YOU, I COULD PIROUTTE ALL DAY IN JOY!" Kentaro yelled. And he did, until Izumi punched him to the ground.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 1, 2009)

With Marshall and Mai

The female weapon was lying warm and cozy in her bed, like every morning she slept in while her partner got up early to do the first of many daily training routines.But today was different. You see her alarm clock, in the likeness of Shinigami, didn't go off this morning. Which made sense since she never bothered to set it the night before.

So by the time Marshall was ready with his training exercises and had freshened up, Mai was still lying in bed. Which threw Marshall's schedule off but "Since I woke up 73 minutes earlier then usual, I should be able to waste about 8 minutes making out with Mai, before heading to class.

Mai vaguely registered something climbing into bed with her, then an arm wrapped around her and someone started spooning with her."Mai sweetie, go freshen yourself up, If you hurry up we can still make out a little before class."Marshall said, he then rolled away."Meanwhile I'll do sit-ups until you get back."He was just ready with the first before an enraged Mai smacked him straight out of the bed, the with a kick aimed at Marshall's rear sent him trough the window. By the way, mentioned window was closed.

By the time Marshall was done picking the glass shards off himself, Mai was ready to head to class and so the two headed out.Like usual, Mai was piggyback riding on Marshall's back while the Meister jogged towards class.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 1, 2009)

Takeo rests on one knee, blood dripping down his entire body, "What...the hell," Rat keeps bouncing up and down in place, "Well Monkey, for you to sell out like this I'd think you'd choose a partner that didn't suck as much as this guy."

Blitz transforms into his normal form, panting, "What the hell do you want with me, and why are you calling me Monkey?" he raises his fists, _"Looks like I'll have to do this by myself..."_

Takeo puts his bloody hand on Blitz's shoulder, a strange glow in his eye, "Abandoning me already? Lets go, we can handle this joke," with a grin Blitz transforms into his staff form and Takeo catches him.

Takeo closes his eyes and begins to focus, Rat just watches closely, "What's this feeling..." Takeo's eyes burst open and a blast of wind just smacks Rat right on his back, "Those eyes..." Rat starts to back up, "I need to tell the boss about this..." he turns around.

*"Where are you going,"* Takeo says in a frightening voice, "I need to get out of here," he starts to run away on all fours, *"GET BACK HERE!"* In a flash Takeo is above the unsuspecting Rat with Blitz held over his head.

He crashes it down into the ground, Rat just barely moves out of the way. The force of the attack sends him tumbling away, "What the hell is he..." he says getting back on his feet and escaping.

*"Where...* Where...Where are..." his eyes return to normal and he crashes into the ground. Blitz transforms and slings him over his shoulder, "I don't know what that was...but we better get out of here..."


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Nov 1, 2009)

Voiletta stood there, speechless and in shock. She and Emille passed the test. She let out a sigh of relief and piveted on her feet.
"Come on Emille let's go home," she said so calmly with a smile on her face as she walked away.
"Okay," Emille said as he finished putting the table and chairs away. Emille then proceded to follow after her. 

The two got home and went through the nightly rituals. They ate dinner. Voiletta went into to her room to watch her favorite show, while Emille went to his room to read. After a little bit, the two got ready for bed. Emille set the alarm so he could wake up himself and Voiletta up early tommorow so they could have enough time to get ready. Emille then went to sleep. As for Voiletta she rolled around in her bed, cuddled up a stuffed animal that looked like a fox, thinking about tommorow. A little bit later she finally fell asleep.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 1, 2009)

William scratched his head a he stood up. Over his left shoulder the ?Fasten Your Seatbelt? sign flashed to life with a ?DING!? William still had that blank expression on his face that he had when he was sitting in his hospital bed. He picked at the tape around his ribs though his black shirt as he moved to the couch directly behind him. Fastening his belt he looks at the sisters sitting on the couch to the next of his, they too were strapping themselves in. Samantha blows William a kiss while Jennifer winks. William?s face turns a little red as the Concorde lowers in altitude. A few minutes later the three are slightly tossed forward as the wheels of the jet screech to life as they come into contact with the pavement of the runway.  As the jet slowed to a stop the sign flashes off. William unbuckles himself the grabs his coat as he stands. He makes his way to the front of the compartment with Jennifer and Samantha in tow as the cockpit door opens. David steps out with that same gentle smile framing his lower face.

?Welcome to Rome, the city that once ruled a majority of the world in it?s heyday.? the pilot said as he opened the door for the group. Pulling his hat off he bows as another limo pulls up close to the steps that had been rolled into place. Looking out at the bright day William slightly yawns as he pulls his short coat on. Fastening the ropes he looks at  the captain with a dreary tired gaze. ?Don?t worry young Master Draconis? David says with a wide grin as the girls walked down the stairs. ?I?m sure this new assignment won?t be ass rough as he last, good luck!? He beams as he gives William a firm pat on the back. Not at all ready to receive such a gesture William?s eyes widen as he falls down the stairs. With several ?acks? preceded by a thud William slams headlong into the Limo just as after the girls take their seats.

William?s eyes turn to spirals as the Limo driver helps him up to his feet. Stumbling around as a large bump pushed it?s way up on his skull William gets into the limo and takes his seat.  ?You need to more careful William, we don?t need a second hospital visit in the same twenty-four hour period.? Jennifer lectures as William rubs at the large bump on the top of his head.  ?Dennnea blame meh. David is th? one that shoved meh.? William complains back with tears in the corners of his eyes.  ?Now, now William, don?t blame others for you mishaps.? Samantha says while shaking her right index finger at him. William roles his eyes to the window as they pull off.  ?So, do we kno? anythin? ?bout this Messalina person?? William ask as he pulls his hands back down to his side.     	 

 ?No, I?m afraid not. The name doesn?t ring a bell.? Jennifer says as she crosses her arms over her chest.  ?Same here, never heard of her.? Samantha adds in with a smile. William shook his head as he leaned back. With several taps he knocks on the window that separated them from the driver. As the window rolls down the driver?s eyes cut up to the rear view mirror so that he can see into the passengers compartment. ?How may I help you?? he asks.  ?Could ya take us t? th? closest police station?? William replies back. ?Yes Sir, will do.? the driver says as his eyes cut back to the rode. The window slides back up leaving William to converse with the sisters.  ?Do you think that fighting this Messalina will be any easier then Moriarty?? Samantha ask with a concerned look about her face.  ?I certainly hope so lass, fightin? with bruised rips is ah pain in th? ass.? William replies as he rubs his ribs. The girls sweat drop at that statement as the Limo pulls to a stop.

The driver?s door creaks open then slams shut. Footsteps can be heard as the driver walks around the vehicle. A second or so later the door opens as the driver stands strait as a board. The girls are first to exit followed shortly by William whom was still feeling the effects of being shot and slammed like a rag doll. Looking over the Police Station  William?s eyes narrow _Polizia di Stato, what a name_ William thinks as he follows the girls into the building. Inside was quiet chaotic as all sorts of people ran to and fro. A man in a dark blue business suit walks up to the three. A large frown was spread across his features. The stress of his job was apparent as his face was framed and worn with wrinkles of frustration. ?Mi chiamo Antonio Manganelli sono il Capo di Polizia. Posso aiutarla tre?? Willam?s face twisted to  confusion as he turned to the sisters.  ?Did ya understand that? William ask. Samantha and Jennifer just shake their head no in response as they keep their eyes trained on the man in the suit. 

 ?Do ya kno? English  lad?? William ask as he turns back to the man. The Chief pulls his hands to his lips and rubs his mouth for a moment before his attention turns to the Girls to the left of William. ?You two understand that?? He asks. Sweat forms on the two?s brow as they shake their heads yes.  ?Yes, although it is hard sometimes.? Samantha says with a giggle as Jennifer steps forward.  ?Hello, my name is Jennifer Crowhaven and we need to ask you a question Mr?.? Jennifer says as William sits in a corner with a dark cloud hanging over his head. He draws circles on the ground with fingers as the Chief split?s a smile across his lips. ? Antonio Manganelli, and it?s good to meet you Ms. Crowhaven, your father called earlier and said you might pay us a visit.? Antonio says as it seemed that the world had lifted off his shoulders. ?I didn?t think Shibusen would be so quick to have personnel over here, we just spoke with them earlier today.? the policeman says as a blank expression falls across the girls faces. 

Walking over to a large map on a wall the detective slams his hand down over an area. ?At first the disappearances only had one thing in common, they were all men.? The Chief says as sweat forms on his brow. But once we took a step back to look at the big picture they all were last scene in this area.? He says as he draws a circle with his finger around the area in question.  Walking over to a table Antonio leans over it and plants his left hand on it while he pinches the bridge of his nose with his right. ?Do you have any questions.? the chief says as William finally pulls himself out of his self pitied state.  ?Can ya tell us anythin? else Mr. Manganelli?? William says as plainly as he could muster. ?I wish I could help more, but reports also mentioned one of the business down there?.? Antonio says as he pulls himself from over the table. Reaching into his pockets he finally pulls out a small piece of paper.


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Kento, Riza and Sieg stood in Shinigami's office

_"Yooo~!! Now this is a unusual bunch!"_ 

Sieg looked down, it was a bit weird without Balmung...

*"Shinigami-sama, twooo meisters and just weapon, that sounds like the wrooong kind of threesomeee..." * Beo Wulf howled

the three youngsters sweatdropped
Miya Moto was also present
"Should I accompany them on this mission?" Miya Moto asked

Shinigami shaked his head
_"It won't be necessary, it is just a investigation mission, and Sieg is assigned for his soul perception."_

Miya Moto sighed
"Well...The three of you need to go to a remote village in the eastern europe, a lot of villagers have been disappearing there lately, we would like to know the reason behind..."

*"Goooodspeeeed!" *


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 2, 2009)

"Uggghhh....." Kento grumbled as he sat upsidedown in a taxi. "What's your problem now." Risa grumbled. "I feel like i got hit by a truck, now i'm stuck going on a mission before i even get to heal from the last one!" He shouts. "You heard Shinigami-sama, It's just an investigation mission. Besides, we have Sieg here, i'm sure he can handle your part." She said in a rather sadistic tone. "Oh... you are the queen of bitchdom you know that?" Kento turned back and sat up right. Sieg was in the front of the taxi, trying hard to ignore the two bickering in the back.

"I'm sorry, Who's the one who was too obsessed with large chests to notice a KISHIN EGG in front of him?" Kento just blinked. "You're right, about a handful, that's all you need." Kento commented while grabbing onto Risa's chest. "Just about the right size, but your personality is totally off." THWACK!!!!!! "G...guhh...." Kento now laid on the floor of the taxi, bleeding.... "Is.. is he going to be ok?" Sieg asked. "He'll live. If he doesn't, oh well." Risa shrugged. "Queen... of... all... bitchdom...." Kento raised his hand as he struggled to say the words.

"So, Where exactly are we going anyway?" Sieg asked. "Shinigami-sama's mission folder said that the  village was located in Greece. Somewhere bordering turkey i think..." Kento sat up. "I thought he said Eastern Europe." Kento blinked, SMACK!!! "Greece is located in south eastern Europe, still making it Eastern Europe. Dumbass, And Yes, Turkey boarders Greece to the east, Please get a map." 

Kento sat up again rubbing his head. "So, Where exactly is this village?" Kento asked once more. "It's located in western Thrace, It borders Turkey and has an interesting history." Risa smiled. "Really? It looks more like it borders Georgia... Rhodes is closer to Turkey i think... you must be getting your geography wrong." Kento holds up a map to Risa's face. "See, Here. That's Thrace and that's Georgia." THWACK! once more Kento is smacked into the ground.

"You're wrong, That's part of turkey you idiot." Risa sighed. "I still think it's Georgia.... I didn't even know there was a country named Georgia... it's small..." He rubbed his chin. "Hey, Can we go to Rhodes instead? i wanna see the Colossus." THWACK! "This isn't a vacation! It's an important mission Shinigami-sama sent us on!" Risa grumbled. "Urgh... I'm just going to stop talking now..." Kento laid on the floor, tired.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 2, 2009)

With Marshall and Mai

Mai was still piggyback riding Marshall when they passed trough the gates, a familiar voice spoke up and caught their attention. Marshall glanced around in search of the source located it a little to his left."Goodmorning Moto-dono."Marshall and Mai greeted the man who bowed in reply.

"Goodmorning, good to see that you're still as motivated as ever Marshall."Miya commented on Marshall, who was now running in place.A conversation wasn't reason to make him stop training.

"Shinigami-sama wishes to speak with you two, head up to his office will ya?"Miya told them."I still have to inform some others of the meet......."He trailed off as Marshall had run off already.With full speed he raced towards the office, he hadn't been on a mission in some time now and was anxious to get a real work out.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 3, 2009)

The limo bounces along as William looks at the small piece of paper in his hand. His eyes twitched as his face drew a large blank expression. Lowering the scrap of paper he looks up to the sisters. They both wore smiles and seemed not to have a care in the world. William glances back down once more before a large sweat drop forms on the side of his face as he sighs loudly. His head sinks as he reflects back on what the police chief had said.

~ 10 Minutes Earlier ~

?You three be care down that way, it?s a rather unscrupulous part of Rome, not something that us in law enforcement is proud to admit too.? Antonio says with a somewhat worried grin. ?But I?m sure it?s nothing a Meister and his Weapons can?t handle.? the cop says as he walks off. William looks down at the scrap of paper he was handed during the conversation, it was written in Italian, but he had a very uncomfortable feeling about it.

~ Present ~ 

 ?Did that not worry ya two?? William asks as that blank expression turns into a concerned look.  ?Nope.? Samantha says with a grin.  ?You beat Moriarty and survived Mrs. Elis.? Jennifer chimes in with a huge smile. William?s heart sank. These two could be so clueless sometimes. Turning his gaze to the window William stares out into the city life in Rome. The major populous seemed to be going on about their business. Bartering, talking and generally living their lives. They had no idea how much danger the city housed if an Egg of Kinshin was calling Rome home. William?s gaze cut back into the limo and fell onto the sisters. They were talking amongst themselves again. A quite smile slips over William?s face as his father?s letter came back to mind. _ Perhaps the old man was right, either might?_ William?s train of thought is broke as the Limo slows and stops.

The smile that William had affixed to his features fell as he heard the limo door open. A moment later it slams shut and footsteps can be heard rounding the vehicle. The click of the door handle gets the girls attention as William shifts his weight hunching over his knees. William closes his eyes and sighs again as the door opens. ?We have arrived young Masters.? the Driver says as he takes his post by the door. ?Although I don?t understand why you want to come to this deplorable place.? the Driver adds partly under his breath. As usual William takes up the rear as they exit the vehicle. Stepping out onto the pavement a shudder instantly went up his spine. The large complex before them loomed over them like a nightmare. Blue lines appeared under the sisters eyes as the look up at the structure. It appeared to be out of the History Books, something from Rome?s heyday. The sisters glance at one another before turning to William.  ?We?ll talk to the passers by, you can go in!? they both exclaim as they both darted behind William.

With a sigh William brings his left hand up to his face. Grabbing the bridge of his nose William just shakes his head as he starts to walk forward.  ?Aye, I?ll b? back in ah few minutes.? he says as he stuff his hands into his pockets. _ ?I should have at least asked Antonio to tell me what the company?s name meant [/color] William thinks in the back of his head as he disappeared from view as a shadowed figure watched the group from a room on the higher floors of the building. On the inside William is greeted by a much more lavish scenery. The interior was clad in royal reds and blues. Walking into a small lobby William?s eyes fall on a sweaty balding round man wearing glasses. The man glances up and sees William. A creepy smile crept across his face as grease seemed to ooze from his pores. ?Dare il benvenuto alla Regina Cremisi. Come poterl'aiuto il signore.? the little man says as he opens a fancy book.  ?Ya wouldn?t kno? English would ya?? William ask as he walks up to the desk, his hands shoved firmly in his pockets.

?It?s not every day you see a Scott in Rome, how may I help you.? the man says as he shifts his girth. Sweat forms on William?s brow, seemed everyone could speak English more clearly then he.  ?Aye. I?m lookin? fer ah lady by th? name o? Messalina.? William says as he looks around the room. ?Messalina ?? The fat man ask as he pulls a handkerchief to his face and dabs the sweat away. ?Yes I know her. She?s my favorite employee when she?s in town.? The man adds as he turns a couple pages in his book. ?She?s only been back in town a few days. And she had gotten a lot of business already.? The man says as he wipes his brow again. ?Her room is 204 Sir, hope you have a good time.? the little man says as that creepy grin spreads across his features again.  William got the shivers just looking at the him. With a wave and a weary smile William bids the little man farewell. As he turns and walks back toward the entrance. 

Once William got back outside he felt a little better.  ?I guess we got lucky, Messalina is livin? in room 204.? William says as he turns to look at the building. A serious look falls about the sisters face as they look up to the second floor as well.  ?I guess it?s now or never.? Samantha says as she pushes William a bit to get him start walking forward. The sisters fall into line behind William and walk toward the stairs. As they neared they slowed a bit as William?s hand wrapped around the railing. With a gulp the three ascended to stairs to what ever fate may await them. Once they reached the second floor they exit the stairs and see a door, 206. On the left they see 207 and to the right 205. William stills himself as he cuts to the right and moves forward. Cutting the corner William sees their limo on the street below. 

Room 204 was now visible. As they approached the door a small scurrying noise can be heard. Sweat forms on William?s brow as his left hand is pulled from his pocket. With a bit of a shake it lifts and heads toward the door. But before his knuckles could meet the wood the door opens and a hand rockets from the shadows and wraps around William?s wrist. A surprised look falls across his features as he doesn?t even get to scream as he is pulled into the darkness. A moment or two later William?s muffled voice can be heard. This breaks the sisters out of their shock, and they quickly dash toward the open door._


----------



## Serp (Nov 3, 2009)

Kags was sitting down relaxing with his feet up.
Nagi and Serp were busy sparring with each other, when a little boy ran up to them, he was another student.
"Ey you Kagato?"
Kags groaned and then eventually nodded. 
"Shinigami-sama would like to see you."
All three of them knew what that meant and all three of them dropped their heads, this group of people never really liked work or missions and as the enthusiasm was low they hardly got any.  

When the student had left. Kags jumped up and stretched.
"Ok I guess we have to go." And headed off to the Shinigami's office, Serp and Nagi in heed.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 4, 2009)

Shinigami's office

Marshall had started to do push-ups, while waiting for the rest of the team he would be assigned to but as enthustiastic as he was he groaned when those teammates entered the office."Not those guys."

It turned out Kags, Serp and Nagi would be going along with them on this mission, and those guys were polar opposites of Marshall.

"Good good."Shinigami said excitedly when the last three entered the office."I have an assignment for you kids, there's a disturbance in the town of Necrobia."Shinigami explained."Our intel tells us evil souls are responsible for this but so far we haven't been able to identify the culprits, your mission is to find out what's going on, take care of it and capture those evil souls."Shinigami added a "Bye...."By now Marshall had already picked up Mai and had raced out of the room.".......Bye?"

"Ugh"Kagato groaned, that obnoxiously active and ambitious Marshall was such a pain."With Serp and Nagi in tow, the trio headed after Marshall.First they would need transportation.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 5, 2009)

Necrobia 

"Team Martial Law has arrived."Marshall announced, though a series of kicks and slaps followed together with various variations of."We aren't calling this team Martial Law, dumbass!"

The city of Necrobia was an old city who had never quite modernized, like it was common for strongholds and cities in the past they had built it on top of a hill that allowed them to see enemies coming in the distance, among other things.The city had those old but still sturdy high walls surrounding it.

The Meisters and Weapons could just make out the tips of those walls sticking way up that grassy hill.

"Damn, look at how far uphill that is."Kagato complained.

"And look at how steep it is."Nagi added.

Marshall though was already heading up the hill, this time Mai was to walk on her own.During missions he didn't exert himself as much all the time, odds were that he'd get himself killed otherwise.

The rest followed, Nagi, Kags and Mai were bitching about the climb all the way until Marshall suddenly stopped."There are people coming down."He said as he peered into the distance.

The rest stopped to confirm it.After a while Serp commented that."They seem to walk rather funny, don't you think?"

A minute or so later the group was able to figure out why they were walking funny.With their hands stretched out in front of them, their awkward way of walking and the fact it looked like they all had grey-ish skin that had started to decompose.

"Ewww.......Are those Zombies, zombies are so beneath me."Mai said.

"Zombies, really?.....What kind of a work out is a crappy hack and slash mission like this, zombies are way too easy for someone like me."

Meanwhile the two dozen or so zombies slowly made their way towards the group.


----------



## Serp (Nov 5, 2009)

Nagi smiled a toothy smile and looked at Kagato.
"Say what you will but, hack and slash is fine with me." Nagi said as she transformed into weapon mode.

"And I job as easy as cut, cut, cut seems like a godsend." Kags continued on as he ran forward with Nagi in his hands.

Serp sighed and looked at Marshall and Mai for guidance on what to do, before looking back at Nagi and Kags in the thick of it having the time of their lives, ignoring the fact that it was pretty fucking dangerous. 

"JOIN IN GUYS!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 6, 2009)

Marshall just sighed."Alright, let's get this over with."He then added."Mai."

Mai rolled her eyes but granted Marshall's request nonetheless.She turned into her weapon form.Now with the bone blade in hand, Marshall rushed towards the zombies.

With a two handed grip on the sword he started cutting trough the zombies, which was relatively easy with their sluggish pace and the fact they were unarmed.The main problem with them though was that they didn't quite care about physical harm nor were that affected by it.One would have to damage a zombie to such a degree he/she wasn't capable of being a pain anymore.One benefit was that they were in a shabby condition to start with.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 8, 2009)

A few smacks, jabs and a plane ride later, The team winds up in a small village in Thrace-

"Urgh... Im not ready for this kind of mission..." Kento rubbed the back of his head. "My body's still aching, It's only been three days since my fight with that egg..." THWACK! "Do you think i want to be here? I fought with that women too you know!" She huffs. "Right... But who was the one thrown into walls and pews huh? Yeah, I was pulling splinters out of my ass for hours." He grumbled as he rubbed his backside. "Anyways, Where exactly is this village? There's nothing out here but flat land and some old rocks..." Kento kicks a small stone.

"WILL YOU STOP THAT! THAT'S A PIECE OF HISTORY!" Risa shouts. "What History? It's a stone." He shakes his head. "It's part of an ancient building you moron! You should have more respect!" She scolds the boy. "Eh, not interested, I'm gonna go on ahead and see if i can't find some people to talk too..."


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Nov 9, 2009)

Voileta sighed as she looked out the train window to stare at the French countryside. She and Emille were assigned to hunt down a human named Marie Antoinette. She couldn't help but, see the weird coincedence. She glanced over at Emille who was smiling about how this was their first mission and reading a book. Emille noticed that Voileta was looking at him.
"Well, isn't this exciting? Our first mission," Emille said as he kept his eyes on the page he was reading. Voileta leaned against the train seat and looked at the crowning of the wall.
"Yeah I guess," she said in a melancholy tone. Emille closed his book and looked at Voileta.
"Don't worry, we'll do a good job. I'm sure of it," he said confidently. Voileta smirked at this.
"We better," she proclaimed. Emille smiled in response.
"That's the spirit!" he said. The train then came to a stop at small train station. 
"I believe this is our stop," he said as he stood up.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 11, 2009)

When the girls arrive in the room what they see  causes their jaws to drop. William face was forcefully buried into the ample cleavage of a tall beautiful woman with  sandy brown hair. They aimlessly point for a few moments while they regained their composure. The woman splits a smile while she rubbed William’s face in her chest.  “Oh my, I never have participated in a foursome.” she says while appearing to be in deep thought as she twisted a finger of her free hand on her bottom lip.  “Gyaaaahh!” William screams as he pulls himself away from the woman’s grasp momentarily. But that smile returns as she pulls William back into her chest. On impact his arms and feet flail wildly.  “Well not with two other women anyway.” she adds almost playfully as she looks at the sisters who’s faces started to turn a bright red.  

 “We’re not those type of girls!!” they both roar as Jennifer lunges forward.  Messalina cracks an evil grin as she spins William to the side. Spinning like a top she avoids the young woman’s attack quite easily. Coming to a stop a short distance away she brings her right hand up to her mouth as she lets out a loud giggle as her breast stop moving long after she herself did.  “Oh my what kind of attack was that dear?” she laughs out. Jennifer’s face turned a deeper red as she balled her fist up. First she suggested that she and her sisters were immoral and then she mocks her attack. The stress is momentarily broken as William nosily takes a large gulp of air.  “I can breath!!” he exclaims as he leaps to his feet and shouts uncontrollably, most of it was Scottish drivel but he followed up his outburst with this.

 “Ya crazy loon. What are ya tryn’ t’ do? Kill meh with yer tits!” he roars as the veins on his forehead rose to the surface. Messalina  just giggle more as she starts to tug at her tight top. William’s eyes shrink to black dots as her massive rack giggles about as she pulls her clothing to either side of her chest. A red bar forms under William’s eyes as the sister’s jaws drop again. Messalina expression turns to disappointment.  “Aww, that usually gets the men to nosebleed, I guess it’s to be expected when he has two pairs around.” she says as she sighs. She rest her arms on top of her breast as she props her head on her left as she pouts.  “We already told you that we aren’t those type of girls!” the sisters shout as they both rush toward Messalina.  

Twisting on her heels Messalina performs a cartwheel and passes between the sisters. Using a handspring she nails both Jennifer and Samantha in the head with her feet and send the two spiraling to the ground. With a tumble she turns to face William her breast bouncing uncontrollably all over the place. But her gaze falls on empty space though. Hearing a rustling behind her Messalina  turns to see that William is helping the sisters up.  “I see what is goin’ on here, and it disgust meh.” William says as he gaze falls on men’s clothing that littered the ground.  “Oh don’t be all self righteous boy, you only live once and I gave them the ride of their lives.” the seductress says as her hands fall to her waist. A moment later she pulls her silk pants off.  “You can’t tell me that this isn’t worth dying for.” she says as Samantha covers her face. William’s face turns a bright red as Samantha cries out.  “She isn’t wearing any panties!!” with a loud scream.

Jennifer’s face turns a bright shad of red as well as William slaps himself hard.  “I told ya lass ,ya disgust meh, I ain’t gonna fall fer yer seductive tricks.” William says with a weak tone as sweat poured down his face.  “I hate men who fancy themselves as moral. But they usually have the most succulent soul.” Messalina  says as a sadistic grin spreads across her features. Clearing her throat she begins to sing. It was a beautiful melody sung in a foreign language that Jennifer couldn’t recognize. But most strange was the affect it took on William. His eyes glazed over as he hunched over. Slowly he started to move toward Messalina. His steps were slow and some what clumsy. Jennifer’s head cocked to the side for just a moment, but she realized that this vixen had some how entranced William.  “Sam!!” she shouts as dashes forward. Samantha nods as she leaps into the air after her sister. In a flash her body glows and shifts form. A moment later she darts down and lands in Jennifer awaiting hand flashing into to her Falchion form. 

Messalina’s eye widen as she stops her song and evades a blow that was meant to cleave her in twain. Her rack giggles to a stop as she grips at her top that was cut.  “Damn. Shibusen agents. This is more serious then I first thought.” Messalina says as Jennifer tosses Samantha behind her. She returns to her human form and lands by William.  “Snap out of it William!” she pleads as she shakes him by the shoulders.  “Too bad the Siren’s Song doesn’t work on women.” the seductress says as she pulls the cut clothing from her body rendering her completely naked.  “Siren’s Song!?” Jennifer repeats under her breath with concern.  “Well if Death City knows I’m back in Rome I guess I’ll need to flee again, first I have to dispose of you cretins.” Messalina says darkly as her soul starts to strengthen.


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 19, 2009)

"U-Uhm..." Sieg hesitated

"L-Let me use my soul perception first..."

He closed his eyes and a gentle orange breeze surrounded him

In shock his eyes opened

"W-Wait.." he muttered silently

Kento didn't hear him since he already walked on, Sieg dashed forward with great speed and grabbed the back of Kento's head and smacked him down

"What the--?"

"T-This is bad...W-We'll need backup!! This is bad!! Impossible!" Sieg released his grip and his eyes were wide open.

Risa adjusted her glasses

"Tell me the stats."

"T-Thirty-five eggs of kishin...And 3 witch souls..!!"
Sieg grabs himself by his shoulders as he shivers.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 19, 2009)

*~*

"Holy shit!" Kento's jaw drops. "35 eggs and three witches!?" He shook his head. "BULL CRAP!" Kento smirked. "Obviously you're soul perception is horrible, There is no way that there is 35 eggs of kishin in a place where there's more rubble then animals!" Kento kicked a rock. "You need to get your perception checked or something." 

Risa smacked Kento upside the head. "Idiot! he's got the best soul perception here! do you really think he'd be that freaked out if it wasn't true!" She shouts. "He's probably making it up, too scared to go on without his weapon." Kento turned around and faced the direction Sieg sensed the souls. "I shall go on ahead! you two are too afraid~~ to do anything~" He smirked. "Just keep Sieg company Risa, i'll be right back." He grinned and walked off. "Idiot...."


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 20, 2009)

Sieg catched up to Kento and in a flash smacked him down the ground, both dodging a black incoming object.

"P-Please..! Be carefull"

Both of them stood up and before them stood a black humanoid creature with his limbs shaking, stretching and retracting

"What is that thing?!" Kento yelled with a raised eyebrow 

"It's a egg of kishin...but it's soul radiates a weird sensation...It resembles a witch somehow..."

The creature hissing and shaking around suddenly stretched one arm forward and reshaped it in a point heading towards Sieg and Kento, both of them dodged aside, The arm suddenly split and headed in both directions of them.

Kento quickly turned around and dodged and blocked taking minimum damage to his arm.
Sieg tried to dodge it but got scratched across his face.

Both of them quickly jumped backwards out of reach

"Kento...I forgot to mention something...There is one more soul amongst them..."

He looked worried in front of him

"It's Balmung, he's among them..."


----------



## Bertelsen (Nov 20, 2009)

It was a wonderful summer afternoon. The air was just right and Ben as relaxing before he would eat the mountain of icecream that didn't melt even though it wasn't be kept cold. This was trule a fantasy land. Ben drooled a little bit everytime he looked at the icecream. 'ALRIGHT! It's time to eat!"

*BANG!"*

Ben woke up from his sleep as a book hit him in the face causing blood to fly from his nose. OI! Who the hell threw that book!? "You know you shouldn't fall asleep in my class. Next time i'll throw a rock or maybe a boulder." Ben stood up on his desk and lifted his fist in front of him. "Sensei! Today I surpass you and beat the crap outa you!" "Get him Benny!" Angie spoke up with a smile on her face as she punched her fist in the air victoriously. "Don't call me Benny in public Angie! Ben is so much more...um THUMBS UP!" Ben then gave a thumbs up with his right hand and charged his teacher. Three seconds later he was back in his seat spinning with little birds flying around his head.

"Why can't I win?" "Oh I know I know Benny! It's because your sooo great and love your sensei so much that you unknowingly lower your skills to a pathetic level to have mercy on him. Otherwise you would feel bad for hurting him." Ben gave Angie a blank stare for a few seconds. "That must be it my subconcious self is preventing me from hurting my mentor out of care. Gee Angie your so smart!" The rest of the class fell out of their chairs at not only the stupid story but that Ben believed it. Ben laughed loudly as he thought that once again he was the victor in a situation where he clearly got his ass kicked.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 21, 2009)

~ Rome, Italy ~ 

Jennifer’s eyes fall to small dots as she feels the woman’s spirit strengthen. Turning away from William and Samantha her gaze falls on the Egg Of Kinshin. The woman’s lovely ivory skin starts to gain a golden hue as her black hair phases to a dirty blonde. Long flowing hair covers  Messalina’s unmentionable areas and seem to take the guise of golden feathers as what appears to be wings extend off the woman’s head. Messalina cracks a smile at Jennifer as her canines grow to points. Pulling her whole body back she releases a scream as her feet and hands bear claws. Her dark blue eyes seemed to be as deep as the sea it self.  “Your souls are mine.” she says. Her voice was a clear as a crystal and as beautiful as the Siren’s of lore.

Messalina’s whole upper body seemed to expand as she takes a deep breath filling her lungs to full volume.  “Siren Blast.” She mumbles as she leans toward the three.  Opening her mouth the whole room seemed to shake as she releases a powerful sonic blast. Jennifer freezes momentarily. But she luckily is able to throw her arms in front of her at the last moment allowing them to take the brunt of the attack. With a pained scream the young girl is tossed like a rag doll. She slams into the wall behind her with so much force that she blacks out as she bounces to the floor. A worried look falls across Samantha’s face as she tightens her grip on William’s shoulders.  “Come on William! Jen is in trouble!” she pleads as she shakes William harder. A cold cackle escapes the  Siren’s lips. Samantha’s gaze falls in Messalina’s direction as she brings her hands up to her lips as if to cover the laughter.

 “It’s no use little girl. That boy is under the Siren’s Spell. There is nothing you can do to wake him.” she says as she starts to manically laugh again.   “W…. we’ll see about that.” Jennifer says as she pulls herself from the ground.  “What are you going to do? Cry and shake him to?” Messalina ask as Jennifer pulls her left hand to her head.  “No.” Jennifer replies after shaking the cobwebs outs.  “I’m going to do something more effective.” she adds as she bolts from the ground. A second later she is above William. With a thunderous left cross she slams William on the ground. He skids across the ground and slams into the adjacent wall with great velocity.  “Wake up you bum!” Jennifer yells as the dust starts to settle. 

 “What in th’ bloody hell was that fer!!” William shouts as he leaps up to his feet in comical fashion.  “You were under that bitch’s spell!” Jennifer replied as her eyes turned white and her  head grew. Sharp fangs lined her mouth as she yelled while flailing her arms wildly. William shrank and whimpered  “Oh..” he says as he returns to normal size.  “I guess that’s a way to break the spell…” Messalina says bringing the attention back to her as a blank expression fell across her face. Realizing the dangerous situation he and the girls were in William charges in whilst holding his hands out. The girls nod as they leap into the air tuning flips as they turn white and shrink. As they land in his hands they turn into their Falchion modes. Messalina’s eyes widen, the boy was fast. Inhaling she fires another sonic blast. But William’s dance like fighting style allowed him to easily avoid the attack. The wooden floor splinters as he spins into her. The flash of the blades were followed by a loud pained scream. Messalina fires another sonic blast to make some room between her and William.

 “Give it up lass, yer number is up.” William says as he slings the blood off Samantha’s white edge as he popped Jennifer’s dark blade off his shoulder. The siren looked down at her body. Several symmetrical cuts flowed up and down her torso. Blood and feathers fell to the ground as she collapsed to one knee as she gasped for air.  “Damn you…” she coughs as blood fills her throat. Breathing in heavily she releases another Siren’s Blast, this time on the floor. A spazed expression covers William’s features as the floor under his feet gave way. With a scream the two fell to the floor below. The fat round man that was sitting at the lobby desk is slammed to the floor hard as the ceiling above his head collapse down on him. He spits and sputters as he pulls his round form from underneath the rubble. His eyes fall on the bloody changed form of Messalina. “Is…. Is that you Messalina?” He ask nervously as he pulled his glasses from his face.

Messalina growls at the fat man. With a swipe of her left hand the man’s round body is shredded and falls to a bloody heap. A moment later a blue soul floats from the carnage. With another swipe the Egg gobbles the soul up. Her body steams as the cuts heal.  “That was yer last meal.” William says sternly pulling Messalina’s attention over to him as he pulled himself from the wreckage. Bringing both Falchions  up he brings both handles together as he bows. In a dark place three souls spark as they are pulled toward one another they combine with a flash. Back in the real world William lift his gaze back up to his opponent as he and the sisters spoke.  “Soul”  “Resonance!” they say in unison. A flash of light consumes the area as a great wind blows pictures off the wall. A moment later the sounds of chains hitting the ground can be heard.

Messalina brings her hands from her face to see that the swords William once wielded were larger, more jagged and glowing a bluish hue.  “Shi..” slips from her lips as she fills her lungs with air again.  “Not this time lass!” William screams as he lobs both blades at the woman. The swords circle around Messalina hitting invisible spots all around her a cage of chain is formed as the blades bury themselves into the wood. A slick grin falls across Williams face as Messalina tries to escape. Sparks fly with each attempt.  “You, you bastard.” she screams as her blood paints the floor.  “See ya round.” William says as he twist each hand around the chain linked to his wrist.  “ Vortex Chain Slash!” William roars as he pulls the chains toward him. The chains glow an incandescent blue matching the swords color as they spiral inward on their target. Sparks and fragments of Soul Wavelengths fly as the chains rub against themselves in a cyclonic motion in tight form around the woman. Winds off the attack pick up as the blades are torn from the ground and reeled into the vortex itself. A second later the blades are dragged back toward William. As he catches them a battered and bruised  Messalina  can be seen. 

Her knees begin to wobble as a multitude of blue streaks appear in the air around her followed by a Wavelength Explosion. Long gashes and cuts appear all over her body as feathers begin to fall away from her. With out a sound the blood erupts from the Egg as she falls to pieces. The remains bloat and burst into black ribbons as a crimson soul floats just above the ground. Taking a deep breath William relaxes and the girls return to their normal Falchion states. Tossing the blades over his shoulder they return to their human forms and land with soft thuds.  “Yer up Samantha.” William says as he looks at the floating soul.  Samantha walks up to the soul and wraps her fingers around it.  “It’s squishier then I thought it would be..” She remarks as she swallows it down. That same starry eyed look from before feel across her features as she brought her hands together next to her cheeks  “That was good!” she exclaims as a smile slipped across Jennifer’s face.  “Well I think that we need t’ get gawin’* I wahnt* t’ get home.” William says as he pops his neck.  “Shouldn’t we get in contact with Mr. Shinigami?” Samantha ask.  “Aye but we can tell him in person. Fawin’* though ah floor really takes a lot outta ya.” William replies as he looks up to the hole in the ceiling.   “Yeah your probably right William.” Jennifer says as she wraps her arms around William’s right arm.

-Ten Minutes Later- 

 “Take us back t’ th’ airport Drvier.” William says as the driver pulls himself into his seat. “Yes Sir.” the man replies as he turns the engine over.  A moment later vents open up in the passenger’s compartment and green gas floods in. William attempts to break a window, but the gas is so powerful that he falls unconscious almost instantly. The Driver’s eyes turn white as he looks up into the rearview mirror. Through his reflection a hound’s skull is seen under his left eye.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



 * gawin’= going / wahnt=want / fawin’=falling*


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Dec 4, 2009)

The two stepped out of the train and onto the platform. Voileta took a sigh as she gazed up at the train station's clock tower. Something about the tower seemed odd to her. She decided to brush it off as it just being her imangination. 
"Nippy out isn't it?" Emille asked suddenly out of the blue. Voileta looked over at Emille.
"Huh? Oh yeah, I guess it is cold out," Voileta said. The cold started to remind her of how much she could go for a cup of coffee.
"Hey Emille, I'm going to go find a cafe or something like that. I'll meet up with you later at the inn," Voileta said as she shouldered her satchel.
"Alright, I'll see you later then," Emille said with a smile.

Voileta walked through the train sation to get into the town. It was a fair sized town. Voileta walked along looking around. Finally she found a sign for a cafe and she walked inside. She sat down at a table near the small fireplace. The server came and she ordered a cup of coffee. After waiting for a few minutes, the server came back out with her cup of coffee; Voileta thanked the server. 

As Voileta sipped her coffee, she glanced at the people in the cafe who were sitting, coming in, and going out. There was one woman that came in and sat down in the corner.  The was a man who was leaving. There were two girls sitting at the table next to Voileta and were chatting away. Voileta soon finished the cup of coffee and payed for it, then she left. As she left she felt a pair of eyes watch her as she left.
"This place is off," she said quietly to herself as she walked to the inn.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 5, 2009)

Zorokiller said:


> Sieg catched up to Kento and in a flash smacked him down the ground, both dodging a black incoming object.
> 
> "P-Please..! Be carefull"
> 
> ...




"Yeah Great." Kento grumbled. "We gotta deal with some witches, this thing... whatever it is... and now Balmungs over there? What's he thinking? He's some kinda superman that can just rush in and defeat everyone on his own!" <--- ignoring the fact that is exactly what he was trying to do. "Come on Risa, We gotta kick this things ass and go beat the crap outta balmung for trying to steal my thunder!" Risa sighed and transformed into her weapon mode. "Let's kick some Kiishin egg butt!"


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 8, 2009)

Sieg dashes towards the black misformed humanbeing and rams his palm of his hand on his head

*"Soul strike!!"*

Leaving a opening for him to escape

"Kento, Riza..I'm sorry I have to go where Balmung is!"

Sieg ran on without looking back

He reached a large mansion and looked up.

On top of it sat Balmung

"B-Balmung! W-What are you doing here?"
"Ah...Sieg...It's you who showed up..."

Balmung snaps his fingers and suddenly Sieg is surrounded by 8 more of those black creatures

"Balmung! Transform! I need your help wi--"Before he could finish his sentence a long sharp object was in his stomach, before him stood Balmung who had transformed his arm in a large blade impaled through Sieg

"W-What--How?!"
Balmung retracked the blade and and transformed it back to his arm.

"You also didn't notice with Gungnir, are you really blind to acknowledge when someone you know turns into a kishin?" He says while drooling

"B-Balmung...Y-Your arm...How...?"

"Eating human souls gives much better benefits...It's a shame you won't ever understand..."

Suddenly three women with pointy hats, a boned person with a pumpkin as head, Gungnir and cloaked person stand before Sieg.

"Ah young Sieg..." Gugnir, his father's weapon says.
"This weakling again? Let me atleast turn him into a Kagejin!" The fat witch with the face on her belly named Bumba said
"Ah...He's pretty cute right?" The slim petite witch with bunny ears named Banni said
"The master won't allow him to turn in such a fodder, right?" the witch with a armored cloak and metal hat said named Titania

*"That's right..."* The man with the cloak removed his hood
"V-Volsung..!!" Sieg shouted mortified
*"You can just say 'dad' you know?"*

Sieg grabs his head and falls on his knees
"W-What is all of this?!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 8, 2009)

~ Abandoned Warehouse Somewhere in Rome ~ 

Night was just beginning to approach and the warehouse?s already frightful appearance grew all the darker. A small wind whips up blowing leaves past a partly opened door. The building on the inside was just as dilapidated as the outside. It is largely vacant but three tables sat in the middle of a large open area. On them strapped securely is William, Samantha and Jennifer. They were still out cold from the gas attack in the limo. A light floods down from above as shadows are caught in the office?s window.  ?What are you scheming to do with these kids?? a small voice asks.  ?Do you plan to turn the boy to an Egg of Kinshin?? the voice adds. A dark chuckle can be heard in response to the question.  ?What?s so funny Damon?? the voice demands.  ?Heh ha ha ha. Do you intend to order me Duncan?? The voice identified as Damon replies coldly.  ?No, no sir. I was just curious.? Duncan replies in a nervous tone as the mans blue eyes appear in the glass looking down on the prisoners.  ?No, the boy is more useful untainted. He is the child of the Draconis family.? Damon says as he turns back to the center of the office space. But no one else is there. 

 ?Draconis boy? Do you intend to tell me that, that boy is the child of the Ian and Elaine Draconis?? Duncan?s voice rings out from the skull on the cane in Damon?s left hand.  ?Yes that boy is the result of the union of the Dragon?s blood? (a claymore type weapon ornate with dragon symbolism)  ?and the Wyvern?s blood.? (a twin scythe weapon with an azure tint to it) Damon says as he walks over to a table.  ?Is that so, I heard that was just a myth, besides the boy is a Meister. Those two girls are weapons.? Duncan says as Damon rummages though  some paper work.  ?Don?t start acting stupid on me Duncan. His mixed heritage has canceled each other out giving him an unique new blood line, one I hope to use for my greater ambitions.? Damon growls as he pulls a piece of paper from the table bringing it to his face.  ?So you plan to make him a collector. How do you plan on persuading him to help you? Kill one of the girls?? Duncan asks inquisitively.  ?Honestly, I wonder why I keep your company Duncan, did you not recognize those girls?? Damon retorts as he puts the paper back down. 

 ?No, are they of any importance?? Duncan asks. The cane?s reply causes Damon?s face to turn a flustered red. Tuning from the table Damon quickly makes he way back up to the window.  ?Here lets get you a better vantage point.? Damon says with a bite as he holds the cane up to the window.  ?Their names are Jennifer and Samantha Crowhaven, you know the daughters of Cal Crowhaven.? Damon adds with a venomous hiss.  ?Are you f?ing nuts Damon?! The last thing you want is the Crowhaven family onto you.? Duncan yells as he is brought back down from the window.  ?I am well aware of the implications if either Arturia or Cal Crowhaven discovers that I have abducted their children.? Duncan says as he walks back over to the table.  ?Besides, it seems that the Crowhaven?s already know something about my movements.? Damon adds as his hand falls back onto the paper he had earlier. The symbol that was on Moriarty?s mind control device reflects off Damon?s eyes.  ?That?s the paper you got off the boy isn?t it?? Duncan asks. Damon just nods his head.  ?So what are you planning to do then?  Hound Control?? the cane asks.  ?No, I?m afraid his blood is too powerful for that, and you should know the reason it won?t work on the girls.? Damon says in anticipation to Duncan?s next question. 

 ?Well what the hell do you plan on doing then? I swear you are just like your sis??..ACK!!? Duncan is cut short as Damon slams him into a nearby wall causing a good portion of it to fall to the ground.   ?What did I tell you about mentioning my family?? Damon growls as he pulls the skull to his face.  ?Sorry!? the cane whines as it?s eyes dis-form giving the appearance of pain.  Below the crash from the office causes William to stir to life. As his eyes open he is greeted by a very unfamiliar setting. Realizing that they were no longer in the limo he begins move. But he is strapped down, he grunts as he tries to break the restraints.  ?I dennea kno? whit?s goin? on here. But ya had better let meh g?!? William shouts awakening Samantha and Jennifer as well.  ?Well it looks like one of the guest is awake.? Damon muses as he moves back to the window. Peering down he sees that all of them are awake.  ?William, what?s going on?? Jennifer asks as she and Samantha struggle to free themselves.  ?Don?t bother, those straps are designed to hold Meisters and Weapons.? Damon?s voice booms over a loud system. William?s eyes narrow at the announcement as he allows his head to bounce off the table. 

 ?What do ya want wit? us? If yer gonna kill us, jus do it already.? William growls as he turns his head toward Samantha. She had a frightened look about her features, but William looking to her comforts her a bit.  ?If I was going to kill you young William, then we wouldn?t be having this conversation. I have a proposition for you.? Damon says over the loud speaker.  ?I?m at ah disadvantage, ya kno? mah name. But I dennea kno? yers.? the room goes silent for a moment before the loud system blares back to life.  ?My name isn?t important, so do you want to hear my offer?? Damon replies.  ?If it gits us any closer t? getting? oot o? here.? William replies as he turns his gaze over to Jennifer.   ?very well. My offer is this. I want you to be a soul collector for the Kensin Eggs I have under  my control. And in exchange I can offer you and your weapons longer lives and a place of power in ?His? Millennial  reign.? Damon says. 

 ?You can stick that offer mister, we want no part of your sick plans.? Jennifer growls.  ?When daddy finds out what is going on you?ll be in big trouble!? Samantha adds as she shouts.  ?I know of your father?s tendencies young Miss Crohaven, so zip it! William, I can still use you, what do you say?? Damon says with an annoyed tone.  ?I dennea think so. Ya can choke on yer offer.? William replies with a bite.  ?I figured they wouldn?t want to help you.? Duncan says with a chuckle.  ?Shut up.? Damon growls as he slams the cane against the floor.   ?What do you think is going on up there? Jennifer asks as she looks up to the shadows moving in the window.  ?I dennea kno?, but can ya transform?? William replies.  ?No, I?ve been trying for a while now, I think these restraints are draining our power.? Samantha says with a whimper. The loudspeaker catches their attention as it clicks back on.  ?Well that is rather disappointing, and here I was hoping we could be civil and cut a deal. Well maybe you?ll take me up on the offer later.? Damon replies as the vents above the three open up.  ?I?ll be seeing you later.? Damon says as green gas pours down on William and the Crowhavens.   ?Denena think?.. Ye..r gon?na git ah?.way wit? th?.is?? William tries to say as he fades.

-Sometime Later-

The sound of brakes is faintly heard as the limo comes to a stop at the airport. The sound of a door slamming cause William to stir. As his eyes open he is greeted by the sight of the limo?s interior and the sight of the sleeping sisters. Suddenly the door opens and the driver sticks his head in. ?We have arrived at the airport young masters!? the man says with a friendly smile.  ?Uh wha?? William mutters as he pulls his hands to his head.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 9, 2009)

"Risa." Kento's eyes twitched. "Yeah?" She responds from the blade. "Remind me, to kill that son of a bitch if he's still alive when we find him." The kishin witch black monster... whatever the hell it was! Starts to move towards Kento. "Yeah, I'm with you on that one." Risa crosses her arms. "You ever notice, you're naked in there." Kento looks down at the reflection in the sword. "IS THIS REALLY THE TIME FOR THAT!?" Kento rubbed his chin. "Does that mean i'm holding you while your naked... is this like, weapons foreplay?" THWACK!

The monster threw a punch and knocked Kento to the ground. "Guh..." He slowly stood up and wiped the dirt off his face. "Yeah, I'm gonna kill that guy, I'm gonna kill him good." Kento grumbles as the beast attacks,Kento slashes with the tanto but it doesn't seem to do any good. He was once more thrown back, this time he was prepared and flipped with the attack landing on his feet and skidding backward. "Oh yeah, this'll be great fun!"


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 10, 2009)

Volsung, Sieg's father puts his hand up

*"Let's just leave this poor creation of me alone...It's probably the bad genes of his mother..."*

Sieg instantly stands up and smacks his father on the face
Volsung seems unmoved and turns his head back to the front and spits some blood in Sieg's face.
He turns around and waves

*"Let's leave this rodent to die...We'll have to finish the Yggdrasil..."*

The fat witch Bumba opens a dark portal in which every one steps through except for pumpkin face, balmung and three of the kagejin.

"Balmung hishh...want to finish this one off hishh...?" the pumpkin head says with a strange hishing voice with a unmoving face.
""Don't make me laugh Wisp, I'll leave the cleanup to Nova..." Balmung says as he walks through the portal, two of the kagejin follow him.

"It would be better if you wouldn't face Nova, he's a real freak hishh..." 
Which sounds weird out of the mouth from such a creature

"W-What have you done to Balmung...Give him back...!" he says in a desperate tone

"Hahahaha...He did it all himself, consuming human souls to gain strength...It's hopeless, just think about surviving yourself now hishh.."

Finally Wisp stepped through the portal and it closed leaving a single Kagejin.

Sieg stood up shaking his legs.
Thinking how to defeat this Kagejin alone, he looked around and Kento and Riza were nowhere to be seen yet.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 10, 2009)

~ Nevada, USA ~ 

A large black limousine drive along the highway cruising at about sixty. Inside the vehicle was quite and still as the occupants just sat and stared at one another. The girls hadn?t even talked amongst themselves during the flight from Rome to the United States. The concern could be seen etched in each of their faces. They wondered if what they though happened actually happened. Were they drugged? Did they talk to a man offering them long life in exchange for gathering souls? Or was it all just a dream, a hallucination that they all had shred in a dream.  William rested his head on the glass that separated the driver from their compartment. He looked to the roof as he softly tapped his fingers on the leather seat he was sitting in.  Jennifer sat with her head cast down toward the ground, she didn?t know what to think, every fiber in her being told her that what had happened was real, but her recollection of the events played out so fuzzy in her head so it could have been a dream. She brings her hands up to her head and cups her ears in her palms, a habit that she picked up from her mother. 

Samantha was the only person that wasn?t as visibly upset  or perhaps she just hid it better then the other two.  She just sat there with a quite smile spread across her features. But hints of frustration started to show at the corners of her mouth as the smile starts to fade. It may have been the silence of the jet ride, the continued silence of the card ride or a combination of the two, but she finally has enough and breaks the silence as she clears her throat.  ?Dose it really matter if what we think happened actually occurred or not? I mean it?s not like we can do anything about it now.? she says. William and Jennifer cast their gaze at her with blank expressions.  ?What? I?m just stating what you two want to say, If it happened it happened, we?re still alive aren?t we?? she adds after a moment or two of more silence. William?s brow furls as he brings his right hand to his mouth.  ?Aye lass, least we?re still alive.? William says as he pulls himself to a upright position, despite the little mood shift now in the air a worried look still hung about William?s face.

 ?Do you think we should report this to Mr. Shinigami?? Jennifer ask as she sits back folding her arms under her breast.  ?I deenea think s?.  We dennea even kno? if thit really happened. So we best jus? stay quite. No need t? give cause fer panic.? William replies as he cuts his gaze back up toward the sisters.  ?Besides, at the rate things are goin? if it did happin? yer dad will let us kno?. He seems t? know a lot ?bout whit is goin? on.? William adds before either girl could make the first rebuttal on not telling Shinigami.  ?You have a point.? Jennifer says still visibly unhappy about not telling Shinigami everything.  ?So I guess it?s agreed, we just report on the egg we killed, who knows we might get to rest this time around.? Samantha says with a pip.  ?Instead of being sent on another mission.? Jennifer chimes in as she finishes Samantha?s thought. A smile slips across all their faces as the mood turns cheerful. Soon the ride was as it should have been all along. William sitting there half watching TV, half watching the scenery and half watching the girl?.. Wait how can three halves be going on at once?.. Erhum anyway the girls were chatting amongst themselves and everything seemed normal again.

The semi peace is shattered as the intercom buzzes to life with several static clicks. William almost jumps out of his skin, from being so close,  as the driver starts to speak. ?We?ll be arriving back at Death City in approximately six minutes or so, any specific location you wish to be dropped off at?? the voice asks. The girls giggle as a William?s heart appears to beat from his chest as he fingers dig into the leather seat as a WTH look falls across his features  ?Are ya tryin? t? kill meh!?? he asks in an almost hysteric manner . After finally composing himself he glares at the duo before he turns back to the intercom.  ?Aye, drop by th? Shibusen.? William says with a less irritated tone. ?Yes Sir.? the driver replies. William sighs as he turns back around. His gaze falls back onto the sisters who still wore big smiles plastered on their faces.  ?Come on it couldn?t have been thit funny!? William says as his face turns red. 

~ Eight Minutes Later ~ 

The Driver?s door slams shut alerting the occupants inside that they had arrived. A moment or two later the door is opened. The girls are the first to file out followed closely by William.  Several students stand around and gawk at the limo and them as if they had never seen this before, which they may not have. As the girls walk toward the school William turns and looks at the driver.  ?If ya dennea mind, would ya wait here ah wee bit fer us. It shouldn?t take but ah minute or two.? William asks. ?Yes sir, I was told to make sure you got back to your residence.? the driver replies. William smiles with a bit of a bow as he turns to catch up with the girls.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 17, 2009)

Sieg dashed towards the Kagejin and made a combo of punches, Sieg jumped backwards
His hands hurt, the skin of the creatures felt like steel, he remembered from the Kagejin he faced together with Kento and Riza that even his Soul Wave barely even had effect, this things were though.

"...I'm useless without Balmung...Damnit..!"

The creature approached Sieg with great speed and reshaped his head in point and went for a fatal strike.

Suddenly a large piece of wood hit the thing flat out on his head, sending it spinning backwards.

The wooden paddle was held in the hand of a long haired wild looking man, the paddle changed back to a samurai with long black hair.

"Haha! Well look at that Miya-san!" The large man laughs loudly
"You're annoying Engetsu...Don't make me start about THAT" Miya Moto says pissed off

"Miya Moto sensei! Engetsu Kiba sensei! W-What are you doing here?"
Miya Moto scratched the back of his head
"This situation turned out more troublesome then we believed at first, we made a wrong decision sending students to this place..." Miya Moto says in a apologizing manner
"It's not just us though, the other students are assisted by Gilgamesh and Elis." Engetsu says.
"So what do we have here ehhhh~?" Engetsu says while walking towards the Kagejin
"W-Watch out that th--"
Miya Moto transforms in his weapon form and Engetsu grabs him and holds him to the side blocking Sieg and shushing him.

"This is no longer your case, you are to abandon this mission and return to Shibusen immediatly." Engetsu says coldly with a serious tone staring forward toward the Kagejin.

The kagejin makes a leap with several spikes out of his body towards Engetsu, in a flash Engetsu jumps in it and hits the creature with the wooden paddle quickly following up and smashing it down.

*"Soul Resonance!!"*

A yellow energy surrounds them and transforms the wooden paddle in a golden version.

Engetsu holds the sword with both hands firmly

"My kendo is undefeatable!!" Engetsu shouts

With a a quick combo of a horizontal and vertical slash he passed the kagejin, making it fall down the ground.

"S-So easy...!" (Is that the difference between me and them...?)

A black energy surrounds the kagejin and disappears in the air, leaving a body of a man.

"W-What the? Isn't it supposed to turn into a soul?"
"You were suppossed to leave...But no, this poor human had been possessed by a witch, all the other villagers have met this faith..." Engetsu says

Engetsu waves

"Go now, the two of us and the other team will haunt down those possessed black creatures. Report back to shibusen." 

Sieg nods and runs off, heading towards were he left Kento and Riza.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 17, 2009)

"GRAAAA!!!!!!" Kento screams and charges forward, his clothing is torn, his body is bloodied, but he continues to charge forward. "DIE!" He shouts, slashing at the beast, however black spikes jet from it's body and pierce Kento's shoulder. "Grrr.....uhhh!!!" Kento continues to push forward and gets a hit on the beast, slashing it's chest. "You think... I'll die... here..." Blood drips from his mouth, He was able to slash the beast up quite a bit, but it was getting to be a little too difficult for him, without using soul resonance. 

"Heh, It's a shame really." Kento thinks to himself as outside he shouts like a wild beast, slashing and leaping like a crazed monkey. "It's not like i don't want to resonate with Risa." He slashes the beasts shoulder and sweeps it's legs out from under it. "But we don't have that much in common, it's hard to get our wavelengths to match." The beast smacks Kento into the ground. "It'd really help... right about now... Risa... if you'd match your wavelength to mine." Kento flipped backward as the beast stabbed a spike into the ground.

"Kento!" Risa shouts, breaking him from his own thoughts. "Urgh? What is it?" He looked down at his blade. "We need to try it, Soul resonance..." Kento sighed. "Heh, We can try it, But i don't know if it'll work." He smirked. "It's worth a shot!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 17, 2009)

~ Shibusen, Death City ~ 

A large metallic looking door with labeled ‘Death Room’ above the knocker swings open. William, Jennifer and Samantha walk out with rather surprised looks plastered across their faces.  “I dennea think thit Shinigami would b’…………” William says not able to finish his sentence as the large door behind them swings closed.   “Eccentric?” Samantha says trying to finish William’s thought.  “Aye, that fits.” William replies as with a dismally blank expression.  “What, you didn’t meet Mr. Shinigami  when you first signed up for classes?” Jennifer says with a giggle as she lightly elbows William in the ribs.  “ACK!!” William yelps as he wraps his arms around his seemingly still injured ribs as he fell to the ground.   “William!” Jennifer exclaims as she hunches down to check on him. 

As she got closer a large smile crosses William’s lips.  “Gotcha!” he says excitedly. -*WHAM*-  “ACK!” William utters.   “William, you’re terrible.” Jennifer says after slamming her balled fist off the side of William’s head slamming him to the ground rather hard. Standing back up Jennifer turns to her  sister.  “Come on sis, lets go.” she says as she starts to storm off.  “But, what about William?” Samantha asks timidly.  “He’ll be fine!!” Jennifer replies with a snap as fire erupt from her mouth and sparks fly from her eyes. Samantha’s eyes turn to small dots as she slightly shrinks.   “Okay…” Samantha replies in a squeaky voice.  It takes a second but Samantha regains her composure and begins to follow behind her sister. 

As the sisters walk off William rolls over onto his side and looks up with a very confused look spread across his features. _ I just don’t understand women_ William thinks as he watches the two walk for the entrance of the school.  “Dennea ya kno’ this would happen ya genius.” William scolds himself as he rolls over onto his knees and elbows. Then with a pop he is back up to his feet.  “Wait fer meh!” he shouts our as he darts off after the sisters. Jennifer just shoots William a evil look from over her shoulder in response as he finally catches up to the two.  As they reach the door Jennifer turns around and sticks her right index finger at William as she rests her left hand on her hip. A ’look’ crosses her features as she begins to open her mouth as if she was about to scold William. But before she can a voice interjects from down the hallway.

“So you’re the other Meister with two weapons.”  the voice says. William turns to where the voice came from and his eyes fall on a boy in a black suit with white stripes on the shoulders and white stripes in the left side of his hair. Behind him two girls in cowboy hats followed. William stood there and blinked for a couple of seconds, he feels that this person is someone of importance but he can’t quite place who he may be. “I asked you a question.” the young man interjects. “Your being rude Kidd” the taller of the two girls whispers to the boy.  “Aye, Mah name is William Draconis.” William says as he pops the fingers of his right hand off the flat of his forehead in a saluting motion.  “An’ these bonnie lassies are Jennifer and Samantha Crowhaven, mah partners.” William adds as he raises his hand to each girl as he called their name.  “And who might ya b’ laddie?” William asks. A blank look falls about Kid’s face as Jennifer steps up beside William.  “That’s Death the Kid, Mr. Shinigami’s son.” Jennifer says in a hushed tone. Sweat pours down William’s face as Kid spreads his arms out.

“I am Death the Kid.” Kid says as he drops to his knees. “And these are my partners Liz and Patty Thompson.” Kid says as they strike a pose behind Kid as well.  A blank expression falls over William and the Crowhavens as Kid and the Thompson sisters don’t move, a second later however Kid is back up on his feet with stars in his eyes. “That was symmetric beauty!” he exclaims as he pulls his cupped hands to his face. Several seconds pass and Kid finally turns his attention back to William. “Now, since you have two partners as well. You must think that Symmetry is ’perfect’ as well. So show me your pose!” he exclaims as he points at the three. William’s jaw drops as dose Samantha and Jennifer’s.  “Ya want us t’ do whit?” William asks hoping he heard wrong. “You know, strike your pose! And it needs to be symmetrical.” Kid says with a serious look.  “Perhaps it is better to humor him.” Samantha says in a whisper after she steps up behind William.  “Aye…” William mumbles. “Alright and go!” Kid shouts. Complying William and the sisters fall into a pose. “No! No! it’s all wrong, you young lady.” Kid says as he points at Samantha. “You’re off by a quarter inch to the left. And you!” he says as he points to Jennifer. “You off by two centimeters to the right!” Kid says as he flails about. “Lets try again!” he shouts.

- 2 Hours Later-

“Well it isn’t half bad, keep at it. I expect to see vast improvement.” Kid says with a smile as he turns and walks away. As dose Patty  with a laugh. “You have to excuse Kidd, he gets crazy sometimes.” Liz says with a bow before she turns and runs off to catch up with Kid and her sister.  A solemn mood falls over William and the sisters as the other trio vanish down the hall.  “Thit whole family needs counseling…” William mutters. Jennifer and Samantha can only nod their head in agreement as they break the pose and slowly turn to the door.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 18, 2009)

Sieg is still running but suddenly stops, he notices a guy in white armor and short white hair sitting on a roof.

"F-Friend or foe?" he stutters

"Neither...You are acquainted with Balmung are you not?"
Sieg gulps
"Y-You're his big brother Gram?"

The man smirks
"I felt his presence, so where is he?"

Sieg looks down
"He became somewhat like...a demon weapon..."

Gram shocks
"W-What?!" Gram clenches his fist
"We were going to have our battle of inheritance around now! What's with him and becoming such a tool..."
"Uhm...He is gone righ--"
"Oh shut it, I'll find him, there is a unseeable chain that binds us together..."
"Brotherly love?"
Gram jumps down and hits him on the head
"Fool! It's brotherly rivalry!"

Gram, turns around and decides to search for Balmung

"W-Wait! I...I want to find him as well, want to search for him together?"
Gram sighs
"I guess...But no detours!"

Sieg nods
"We only have to visit Shibusen, after that we can search for him!"


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 18, 2009)

"OOOOOHHH!!!!" a wind begins to swirl around Kento as he holds Risa with both hands. *"Soul resonance!" *they both shout and a red energy begins to cover the both of them, Risa's blade begins to glow and elongate along with her handle, it continues until it takes the form of a Naginate. "Akunagita!" Kento stands with the massive blade held in both of his hands. Kento huffs, they'd never been able to preform this before. Was it due to them both fighting for the same goal? To survive? He didn't know, there was no time to waste.

"Alright! Bring it on ugly!" He shouts, charging at the black clown. It's arm elongated and tried to grip Kento, however he leaped into the air and slashed at the creatures hand. cutting it off. Though, Soon a new one grew in it's place. "Damn these things are tough." Kento grumbled to himself, the creature slammed it's hands into the ground and began to release spikes from the earth.

Kento dodged to the right, rolled to the left, leaped forward and slashed in a circle to cut down the spikes. He was able to avoid them and get up close and personal with the beast, He lunged forward and stabbed his blade into the creature, The beast dripped blood from it's mouth and smacked Kento away. He hadn't done enough damage to kill the damn thing yet, and he was running low on juice.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 19, 2009)

~ Shibusen, Death City ~ 

The three walk out the door of the school with rather perplex looks spread across their features. Shinigami’s son was a really unique person.  “I wonder whit his obsession with symmetry is? William mutters under his breath as the driver to the limo opens the door for them. “Just a few minutes eh?” the limo driver chuckles as William follows the girls into the vehicle. William stops as his foot touches the frame of the door. His head slowly creaks in the direction of the driver with a rather spazed look about his face.  “Ya dennea kno’ th’ half o’ eet, ya try t’ go through whit we did…” William replies as with tears in his eyes. A uncomfortable look fell across the drivers face as a eerie silence fell across the scene. In the background the wind lightly blows a tumbleweed across the sidewalk that lead to the school and one could almost hear cheesy western music playing softly in the background.  Sweat begins to pour down the drivers face, “Shall we go young master?” he asks finally breaking the silence.  “Aye….” William drolly replies as he finishes getting into the vehicle.

A few moments later the door closes and the tap, tap, tap of  the drivers shoes on the pavement can be heard as he walked around to the driver’s side of the vehicle. After a minute or two the three hear a slow creak as the door begins to open, then what sounds to be the driver shouting can be heard. “Hey you kids, get out of the way!” the man hollers trying to get the kids out of danger’s way. After the curious onlookers move the driver, grumbling the whole time, gets into the limo. “Greif, you’d think they’ve never seen limousine before.” he grumbles as his door slams shut. Pressing a button the intercom buzzes to life. “Where too young masters.” he asks.  “Home…” William replies as he rubs his hands across his face. “Yes sir.” the limo driver replies as the intercom clicks off.  A moment later the car rolls off heading toward their destination.  The ride is rather quite as all three struggle to form words to describe their feeling on the situation. In fact they are so dumbstruck that they don’t even notice when they pass their dorms. Several more minutes pass as they bounce along before the limo rolls to a stop. 

The driver quickly exits, lightly closing his door behind him as he walked around to open their door. Once the three get out William notices that they aren’t at the dorms, but in front of a rather large two story house.  “I dennea remember thit house bein’ here befer…..wait, where are we?” he asks as a butler and a maid walk out of the door of the large house. “That is your knew housing young masters.” the limo driver states as the closes the door to the limo. “Mr. Crowhaven had it built whilst you were on assignment.” the man adds as he throws his hand up in the air. Pointing his index finger to the sky he circles his hand above his head as the trunk of the limo opens. On cue two more butlers walk out of the house and toward the limo.  “Thit is impossible, even if ya throw in time differences we weren’t even gone ah week.” William replies as his eyes fall to semicircles.  “That’s daddy for you .” Jennifer says.  “Spare no expense and get the job done.” Samantha adds in with a slight giggle. “I couldn’t have put it better myself. Maladies.” the butler, a older balding gentleman with a white mustache says as he walks up to the two.  “It’s good to see you again Mr. Maxwell” Samantha says with a smile 

 “and you two Mrs. Maxwell.” she adds as she pokes her head around the butler. “Very good young miss, and your father sends his regards.” Mr. Maxwell replies. “And he wishes he could have been here to see you in young ladies.” Mrs. Maxwell, a short, older woman with curly white hair and glasses,  adds with a quite smile.  “William, this is Mr. Able and Mrs. Florence Maxwell, daddy’s head maid an butler.” Jennifer explains.  “Ah…. Good t’ meet ya Mr. and Mrs. Maxwell.” William says as he gives Mr. Maxwell a firm Scottish handshake. “Very good Master Draconis, now…. shall we get you three settled in?” he asks as the other butlers finish unpacking the limo. Sweat flows down William’s face at the thought of sharing a house with the sisters, they were living in separate rooms initially but this was going to be different.  “Aye/Yes” all three respond simultaneously. “Good, good. Then if you will, follow me.” Able says as the limo driver pulls the limo over to the garage area.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Mar 2, 2010)

*Death City, USA*

_A girl sat in the bay window looking over the street. She wore a white, bloody yukata, had dark blue hair, and black eyes.

"Kushi, can you help unpack?" The girl in the window looked to a girl who wore a casual cami and a pair of jeans.
"Do I have to~?" The girl sighed.
"Only if you want a torture ro-"
"TORTURE ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!" Kushi jumped up, and started unwrapping new furiture.

"Shiko, want me to do this?" Shiko looked at Kushi.
"Alright just don't get them dirty. Get the area rugs down first, then the sofa and love seat, then the..."
"Hai, hai, haiiiiiii~!" Kushi covered one of her ears, unwrapping an abstract area rug, "I just wonder why we need this when the floor is pretty." Kushi looked down to the black hardwood floor.

"So that way we get more color into the living room." Kushi made an immature sound of disgust.
"I SO HATE COLORRR!" Kushi unrolled the area rug at a strange angle. Shiko smiled,
"Do you want to set it all up like that?"

"Yeah, so you an see the street from the couch~!"
_


----------

